# Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion OUT NOW



## Spitfire Team (Nov 4, 2022)

Join us on Thursday November 10th at 5pm GMT for the launch of the first library in our new range, created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios​


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 4, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Join us on Thursday November 10th at 5pm GMT for the launch of the first library in our new range, created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios​



is it.. is it... will it be the modular orchestra first library?


----------



## gedlig (Nov 4, 2022)

Looks like modular is a go :D

Edit: I'm guessing this will be the percussion as the first release instead of the usual strings :D


----------



## ModalRealist (Nov 4, 2022)

Abbey Road One: Squeaky Bums


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2022)

Very exciting!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

ARMO Vol 1?

How about we do a little bet: what do you all think it will be:

1. Strings
2. Brass
3. Winds
4. Percussion


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2022)

@muziksculp , @muziksculp !!!!!!!!111111


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 4, 2022)

At this point, it had _better_ be AROOF Mod, I'm getting old!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> ARMO Vol 1?
> 
> How about we do a little bet: what do you all think it will be:
> 
> ...


5. All four


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 4, 2022)

The order of release will be

Triangles
Second Violins that forgot their resin
Conductor Jokes

All recorded in Abbey Road's iconic spaces


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Nov 4, 2022)

So excited!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 4, 2022)

Oh boi 👀

So... how many pages of speculation will there be before release? 
(I call this meta-speculation )


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> ARMO Vol 1?
> 
> How about we do a little bet: what do you all think it will be:
> 
> ...


It’s Stringsfir….err, Spitfire, what do you think!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 4, 2022)

Farewell money…


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> @muziksculp , @muziksculp !!!!!!!!111111


“When will we see the first update to this new library?”  ❤️


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

Rate my detective work:

All we really know about Vol 1 is that CH mentioned they were sampling for it in winter of 2020.

But I think that gives us some clues to work with:

1. This was during the pandemic restrictions. We know from AROOF, that their planned string callsheet is 16/14/12/10/8. Brass would have a maximum of 6 players seated together. Woodwinds and Perc could be recorded as soloists. So, woodwinds and percussion would be the easiest to record at that time (in effect, many of the Scoring Selects have been woodwind ensembles of 3 or 4 players).

2. We know in Winter 2020 they were getting ready to release Appassionata - a huge success & breakthrough for Spitfire thanks to the new sampling & programming techniques. If they knew at the time that Appassionata would be a sort of test for AR1's legatos, then that points away from Vol 1 being Strings, and perhaps also Winds.

3. Among the Scoring Selects, Winds have been over represented and Percussion hasn't been represented at all.

For these reasons I'm casting my vote that Vol1 will be Percussion....


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

My Spidey sense says Abbey Road Perc or Brass.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> @muziksculp , @muziksculp !!!!!!!!111111


Hi @Marcus Millfield 

Hehe.. , Thanks for the Alert, OK, I'm here, So... what's all this about ?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 4, 2022)

Here is the question do you build up to the biggy, the money making machine that is strings or do you go with that first to help fund everything else and do winds last as you know, no one buys winds?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Marcus Millfield
> 
> Hehe.. , Thanks for the Alert, OK, I'm here, So... what's all this about ?


Just wondering, do you actually get notified twice if you're pinged twice in a row like that?


----------



## KEM (Nov 4, 2022)

I’m intrigued…


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Just wondering, do you actually get notified twice if you're pinged twice in a row like that?


LOL.. I have these notifications connected to my home alarm system, even the Fire Dept. is dispatched when I'm mentioned here


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

Time to test it.
@Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts .

---
(Result: nothing)


----------



## Germain B (Nov 4, 2022)

Oh nooo.. I can't believe I'm saying that, but it's too soon ! No money...


----------



## peterharket (Nov 4, 2022)

Could they release multiple modules at once?


----------



## gedlig (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL.. I have these notifications connected to my home alarm system, even the Fire Dept. is dispatched when I'm mentioned here


@muziksculp Really? :O


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 4, 2022)

OMG, it's happening!

There's no way they'll market it as "the pinnacle of orchestral sampling" and start off with percussion. I bet it's strings or brass. Probably strings.


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 4, 2022)

Surprise everyone it's a choir. (Children's choir to be more specific)


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 4, 2022)

The upper word on the cross on the left side of the frame around eight seconds in looks like "Flute". I've been right before (predicted a fall 2022 release in August 2021 and Woodwinds in September 2022) and now I'm calling Abbey Road Woodwinds.

...you can call me Sequential Prophet X


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

Also there's a BD roll at the end of the video 🤦‍♂️ 😂


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Looks like modular is a go :D
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing this will be the percussion as the first release instead of the usual strings :D


how did you come to this conclusion? is there something in the video that indicates this?


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 4, 2022)

Pretty sure that says 'Flute Front' on the floor tape. Don't think they'd go with winds to start though. Also think percussion. 

This is all ridiculous.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 4, 2022)

I’d be a little surprised if they’d start releasing the modular orchestra before all the selections are released. We still have one to go there, probably high strings. I wonder if this is neither the final selection or the first modular library, but something else completely?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

But how exciting is it to us customers to be presented with a percussion library as the first one?

I’ll answer: Not very!

Spitfire wants to hit us with the BEST first from their new modular series.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 4, 2022)

🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Paging Mr. @jbuhler !!!! 
​


----------



## gedlig (Nov 4, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> how did you come to this conclusion? is there something in the video that indicates this?


Check the post above yours :D


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

The Percussion Module First ? That makes no sense. Bring Out The Strings First !!!

(Hopefully they are not missing the 2nd Violins).


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Also there's a BD roll at the end of the video 🤦‍♂️ 😂


And a pretty tasty one! But they're only trying to distract us... 👀


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Since it’s modular, could it be a subset of a section? So that they’re giving us Violas on Thursday for example?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Paging Mr. @jbuhler !!!!
> ​


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But how exciting is it to us customers to be presented with a percussion library as the first one?
> 
> I’ll answer: Not very!


With respect, I use the AROOF perc all the time. And Spitfire have not released a standalone symphonic percussion library or standalone harp library since 2012. All of their experiments since then have been in cinematic percussion. They went back to orch perc for BBCSO but it's bundled inside that product.

So, the time is pretty ripe for a percussion library. Many of us are still out here using CinePerc, Spitfire's JB Perc / SK Harp, or even the evergreen EWQLSO (the perc samples in that one are largely brilliant).

Another reason to put percussion first is that it's the easiest library for their player.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

It's just going to be an announcement of the release date in late 2023 and a preview of the remaining selections coming to tide the masses over until then.

Hope you're all ready for the finest pairings of piccolo's and roto toms you've ever heard!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Could they release multiple modules at once?


Yes, they could also release them all at once


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's just going to be an announcement of the release date in late 2023 and a preview of the remaining selections coming to tide the masses over until then.
> 
> Hope you're all ready for the finest pairings of piccolo's and roto toms you've ever heard!


Do you have to be a Debbie Downer ?


----------



## smellypants (Nov 4, 2022)

If this is the Abbey Road Modular Orchestra, how many people think it will actually be as comprehensive/deeply sampled as VSL's Synchron Series or OT's Berlin Series?

I would be impressed if it was but... I have my doubts.

I'll sure it will be great either way tho 😃


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Percussion could work if we got a glimpse of what else is to come too, for example if the presentation on Thursday ended with Spitfire showing a video clip where we could hear something else - strings, woodwinds or brass.

Actually that would be so Spitfire - to throw fuel on the hype fire that way


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 4, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I’d be a little surprised if they’d start releasing the modular orchestra before all the selections are released. We still have one to go there, probably high strings. I wonder if this is neither the final selection or the first modular library, but something else completely?


also would have thought so, but it says "for the launch of the first library in our new range, created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios" - very unlikely they start another AR series, so I'd actually bet on the first release of the AR modular orchestra. However, what's more interesting: What does "modular" mean? We assume a traditional release in sections (strings, brass, winds, etc.), but they could get more granular than that...

These days it probably won't make much sense to release a premium product with a high price tag, so my guess is a series of smaller more affordable releases (one type of instrument every month for 50$ or so... maybe sometimes a bundle of 2 or 3 instruments to end up with 1500-2000$ for the whole orchestra).

Would be kinda hilarious/sad if ARMO Strings was released before Pacific Strings...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

smellypants said:


> If this is the Abbey Road Modular Orchestra


It's surely not the GAELIC Voices Expansion


----------



## Flyo (Nov 4, 2022)

After the lost purchase of CS glitch Brass sale, this announcement start to feel like a destiny call and a relieve... I hope is Brass of course!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> All of their experiments since then have been in cinematic percussion.


Not all. Appassionata was a result of their experiments with improving legato, they said.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Do you have to be a Debbie Downer ?


Someone has to temper expectations in this zoo before it gets revealed as another Originals or Artist series release that bursts everyone's overinflated bubble.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Marcus Millfield
> 
> Hehe.. , Thanks for the Alert, OK, I'm here, So... what's all this about ?


You are late...


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Some counter-points:

1. I think "pinnacle of orchestral sampling" just refers to the whole project, so I don't think it provides evidence for or against any particular instrument section
2. Percussion sounds awesome in AR1, arguably benefitting more than any other section besides brass. If it's the quickest to prepare (read: no large groups of people during covid, no legato) and easy to stuff into their player (read: no legato) then why not snatch up a bunch of people's BF money a couple weeks early with a preview? I know we all have many percussion libraries, but a well made AR1 perc library would be my starter over anything I already have. And as has been pointed out, they haven't done something like this since JB perc. Bet they kicked themselves for 10 years about having _only_ three mics on that one.
3. To people talking about sequencing of releases - why _would_ they wait until the last ARO selection is released? ARO High Strings is the library that will squeeze you after BF when you thought you had nothing left!

Still leaving space for it to be woodwinds or a subset of woodwinds. The SSW 50% sale seemed like putting it out to pasture. The multiple ARO selections from WW, coming earlier than other sections suggests they figured out WW first. The recent 30% sale on cheap libraries also suggests trying to squeeze a little more money out of those selections before real modular sections start dropping.


----------



## damcry (Nov 4, 2022)

A new range of Pop oriented music/instruments , recorded in AR Studio Two ??
(Something in style of Orchestral Tools LA Sessions)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Hope you're all ready for the finest pairings of piccolo's and roto toms you've ever heard!



You jest, but you wouldn't if you knew how difficult it actually is to get two piccolos to play in tune together!

/Runs


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

If they release things in small bites, they might be able to make the most money because then they can put a high price on each full section - a price few would be able to afford. But if they split up Strings into 5 sublibraries, more people will be able to afford one or more parts of it.

Example:

Full string section, $2.000
Each subsection, $400.

Then you could get kick a.. Cellos if that was what you could afford.

Alternatively Spitfire would have made no sale to you because you can’t afford $2.000.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Of course they could also do it the usual way: Release with high price, collect cash from first movers, then gradually lower price over a few years.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Of course they could also do it the usual way: Release with high price, collect cash from first movers, then gradually lower price over a few years.


It'll be in The Ton 2024.


----------



## gst98 (Nov 4, 2022)

smellypants said:


> If this is the Abbey Road Modular Orchestra, how many people think it will actually be as comprehensive/deeply sampled as VSL's Synchron Series or OT's Berlin Series?
> 
> I would be impressed if it was but... I have my doubts.
> 
> I'll sure it will be great either way tho 😃


Synchron Strings pro is largely 2, sometimes 3 dynamics so wouldn't be very hard lol. ARO already has mostly 5 dynamics so I'd be shocked if modular was any less than that. Aside from percussion, the Synchron orchestra is closer in depth to BBCSO than the SSO.

Berlin's depth of sampling is in its RR count and articulation variety. I think they wayyy overdid RRs at the cost of not enough dynamics. The range of articulations is still the benchmark for AR Modular to beat.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Would be kinda hilarious/sad if ARMO Strings was released before Pacific Strings...


I won't be very surprised if this actually happens, and we are still waiting for Pacific Strings to show up in 2023, because they need to keep polishing the Legatos.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 4, 2022)

While I agree with what @Henrik B. Jensen pointed out I think going super crazy on the modular aspect would be counterproductive for Spitfire. Many potential buyers that don't spend as much time on research as many of us do would be confused by the wealth of options. 

Instead I think we may see something like one "Core" and one "Professional" library per orchestral section with the Professional library containing everything the Core library has + additional mics and articulations. A stripped down and more affordable "Essentials" volume may drop later, maybe when the whole orchestra has been released, "to give everyone access to the sound of the world's most famous studio" (or something like that).


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> The multiple ARO selections from WW, coming earlier than other sections suggests they figured out WW first.


It's also possible those Scoring Selects were recorded alongside ARMO. That would point pretty strongly at Winds.



Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If they release things in small bites, they might be able to make the most money because then they can put a high price on each full section - a price few would be able to afford. But if they split up Strings into 5 sublibraries, more people will be able to afford one or more parts of it.


this is ancient history now, but the BML libraries (that eventually became Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra) were released this way. Instead of releasing all the Winds in one go there was Flutes, Additional Flutes, Reeds, Low Reeds and Low Winds.

I think we will get 4 volumes for ARMO though. Just because Spitfire have proven they can push out 200+GB libraries to their customers without hiccups.

I also expect these libraries to be _pricey._ They're going to be the premiere deep-sampled symphonic orchestra now, both in Spitfire's entire catalog, and in the sample industry generally. At a minimum, it doesn't make much sense for ARMO to cost less than SSO, and SSO costs about $700 per module.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

It would make sense for Spitfire to make individual instruments in their entire catalog buyable just like Orchestral Tools has done it. So maybe they’ve prepared that for this launch too.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> They're going to be the premiere deep-sampled symphonic orchestra now, both in Spitfire's entire catalog, and in the sample industry generally.


I hope this means we get a further price drop in SSO.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 4, 2022)

It’s cool they’re making another library, I’m sure it will be good, but maybe it’s a trick and they’re actually releasing a marketing course. I’m in!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I hope this means we get a further price drop in SSO.



I think the current price is where it is precisely because of ARMO.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 4, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> The order of release will be
> 
> Triangles
> Second Violins that forgot their resin
> ...


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 4, 2022)

I watched and listened to the video again, and it's finally the Impulse Response for Abbey Road Studio One... or maybe just it's room tone.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 4, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> it's finally the Impulse Response for Abbey Road Studio One...


Nah, they'll sell that in 20 years, right before the second module drops


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Nov 4, 2022)

My guess is they've sampled the noise floor.



It will include:


creaking chairs,
sheet music page turns,
cloth shuffles,
shoes scuffing on the wood floor
audience coughs
shouts of, "Quick, call a doctor!", for the ladies who've fainted because the handsome soloist looked in their direction.
chandeliers falling
sneezes
babies fussing and being carried out of the room
a fly buzzing near one of the microphones
heavy breathing
cracks from stiff joints
audio recording tape hiss
the hum of a film camera
the click of a photographer's shutter release
doors being opened and closed
distant ambulance sirens
fire alarms
distant church bells
the soft whoosh the pipe organ air blower
the clinking of bows being improperly held too close to stringed instruments while at rest
someone dropping something (probably the percussionist)
high heel and leather shoe footsteps
clapping
shouts of “ten more times!”
audience whistles
thunder
the audience talking in hushed tones,
the conductor tapping his baton
the loud clank of all the lights being shut off at once
wicked laughing
rude snorting
guffaws
snoring
music stands getting knocked over
doors slamming


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> I think we will get 4 volumes for ARMO though


5
Brass
Winds
Perc
Strings
FX - unusual soundy stuff


----------



## mussnig (Nov 4, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> 5
> Brass
> Winds
> Perc
> ...


Don't forget about Solo Strings.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Guys, can you please tone down the jokes? People are looking for serious information and you are disrespecting the developer with your shenanigans!

_Edit: The above is sarcasm in reference to a ridiculous post made in another upcoming string library thread._


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I won't be very surprised if this actually happens, and we are still waiting for Pacific Strings to show up in 2023, because they need to keep polishing the Legatos.


Pacific Strings is yesterday's news. Spitfire embraces second violins!


----------



## ridgero (Nov 4, 2022)

Plot twist: The Ton 2022:

The whole ARMO for just 99,-


----------



## easyrider (Nov 4, 2022)

Let’s hope it loads quicker than AR2


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

Which is higher, a pinnacle or an apex?


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Don't forget about Solo Strings.


I would hope they would include those with Strings but maybe they would do a Solo package that includes solo winds, brass & strings, although given the modular approach it may be 4 solo packages, as long as they're great though I'm not sure anybody will be complaining


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Which is higher, a pinnacle or an apex?



I just hope the samples are more finely tuned than their GPS device.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Guys, can you please tone down the jokes? People are looking for serious information and you are disrespecting the developer with your shenanigans!


Let’s move jokes to the other thread:

Thread 'Spitfire Audio : Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra - Speculation Thread.'
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-modular-orchestra-speculation-thread.112985/


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I hope this means we get a further price drop in SSO.


only possible if all the orchestras are having a pricedrop, otherwise you get very weird situations pricewise. e.g. BBS SO PRO being more pricy than e.g. SSO Complete (sso has more dynamic layers, has more articulations overall e.g.), which is still their main orchestra


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Let’s move jokes to the other thread:
> 
> Thread 'Spitfire Audio : Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra - Speculation Thread.'
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...-modular-orchestra-speculation-thread.112985/


Previous post edited to indicate intended sarcasm.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Previous post edited to indicate intended sarcasm.


It’s a Commercial Announcement thread though, so…


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 4, 2022)

Will they develope two different String libraries (AR & Appassionata from Air) in parallel ? If these are Strings from AR, it'll be interesting to hear the overall vibe!


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 4, 2022)

Who could resist with those legendary acoustics (just having some fun, seriously looking forward to this one 😂)


----------



## mussnig (Nov 4, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> only possible if all the orchestras are having a pricedrop, otherwise you get very weird situations pricewise. e.g. BBS SO PRO being more pricy than e.g. SSO Complete (sso has more dynamic layers, has more articulations overall e.g.), which is still their main orchestra


It's of course perfectly fine with me if they also drop the price of BBCSO :-D

But on a more serious note: Yes, theoretically they are the same price. But BBCSO Pro is discounted regularly in sales. The SSO bundle has a permanent 50 % discount since May 2021 (compared to the prices for the individual sections) and is not further discounted in sales. Also, BBCSO Pro includes Percussion and Harp.

So at least they could discount the SSO bundle a bit in future sales.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Also, BBCSO Pro includes Percussion and Harp.
> 
> So at least they could discount the SSO bundle a bit in future sales.


Symphony orchestra complete includes harp and percussion  
1300 bucks permanent vs 999 bucks for bbc so (without sale discounts)
Lowering SSO complete more, will directly compete with bbc so, which would bring SSO in a weird spot.

Sure during sales, they could drop a few hundred, just like BBC SO is. (but SSO should remain more pricy than bbc so, logically speaking)


----------



## mussnig (Nov 4, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Symphony orchestra complete includes harp and percussion


Yes, I was comparing BBCSO Pro with the 999 € SSO bundle. And it's just a bit strange that you can now frequently buy BBCSO for as low as 499 but SSO stays at 999.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Yes, I was comparing BBCSO Pro with the 999 € SSO bundle. And it's just a bit strange that you can now frequently buy BBCSO for as low as 499 but SSO stays at 999.


I think the prices won't drop anymore for BBCSO Pro and SSO, I just think the new AR modular libraries are going to just add up to be more expensive than what SSO is currently set at.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> It's also possible those Scoring Selects were recorded alongside ARMO. That would point pretty strongly at Winds.
> 
> 
> this is ancient history now, but the BML libraries (that eventually became Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra) were released this way. Instead of releasing all the Winds in one go there was Flutes, Additional Flutes, Reeds, Low Reeds and Low Winds.
> ...


SSO also only costs $999 for strings + brass + winds.

Does anyone even buy individual SSO modules now that the whole package is $999?

Maybe they'll buy one at 40% off during a sale, but after that it makes absolutely no sense to pay ~$400 for another during the next sale when you can get the rest for $500-600 at any time.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 4, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> While I agree with what @Henrik B. Jensen pointed out I think going super crazy on the modular aspect would be counterproductive for Spitfire. Many potential buyers that don't spend as much time on research as many of us do would be confused by the wealth of options.
> 
> Instead I think we may see something like one "Core" and one "Professional" library per orchestral section with the Professional library containing everything the Core library has + additional mics and articulations. A stripped down and more affordable "Essentials" volume may drop later, maybe when the whole orchestra has been released, "to give everyone access to the sound of the world's most famous studio" (or something like that).


If they do this, I hope the "Core" version at least includes something more than a single mix mic like BBCSO.

CTAO + one or two mixes would be ideal IMO.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 4, 2022)

So I'm actually quite surprised they are releasing, or at least officially announcing, the first part of this prior to the Black Friday sale.

I would think a good number of people would have made their usual BF purchases, but then with this dropping in December or January, *somehow* scrounged up enough to get this on release.

But not necessarily the reverse order, buying this now, and having anything left over for the Black Friday sale in 2 weeks.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> I think the prices won't drop anymore for BBCSO Pro and SSO, I just think the new AR modular libraries are going to just add up to be more expensive than what SSO is currently set at.


I agree, and that means they're going to be expensive. As you can see they have a product at most price points, even though the BBCSO must be purchased as a bundle.

and AR1 has more mic positions than SSO Pro (although imo they are foisted on us, the Mix1 and Mix2 are superb by themselves).

So it depends how they want to play this, but yeah I think the very nice pricing of the Scoring Selects was end of the line for "we want everyone to have an entry point!"


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm very much looking forward to this. We already have a lot of really good orchestral things out there, very passable. What new ground do they cover? It's got to be more than just a space.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I'm very much looking forward to this. We already have a lot of really good orchestral things out there, very passable. What new ground do they cover? It's got to be more than just a space.


Spitfire’s been improving their recording techniques a lot the past few years, I think. Just compare SSO with i.e. BBCSO. In the latter you hear so much of the room in the sound but without making it sound overly reverberant (for the Pro edition anyway).

Perhaps we’ll see another jump in recording quality now.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I'm very much looking forward to this. We already have a lot of really good orchestral things out there, very passable. What new ground do they cover? It's got to be more than just a space.


This is how I've convinced myself I'm not going to buy in the first year or two, unless they get really modular with the releases. They'd have to take quite a leap. AIR and the other guys' scoring stages are nothing to sniff at, and the ARO libraries so far go a long way towards adding that particular magic to my existing template.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

More Dynamic Layers.
More Control over Vibrato
More Efficient Loading of Instruments in their Player, and very fast loading times
Proper, and very well coded RAM PURGE feature
Next Generation Legato
More Short Articulation options
More focus on bread and butter Articulations, less on Flautando-Tremolo-Harmonics


----------



## J-M (Nov 4, 2022)

Knew it's an upcoming Spitfire product from the thread title alone...Their marketing sure is something lol. Hope it's good though!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Paging Mr. @jbuhler !!!!
> ​


I doubt it's strings since high string legato for the scoring selections have not yet been released—though strings are the obvious library to lead with—especially if SF believes they got them right. @NoamL's guess of percussion is sound, but would be curious from a marketing standpoint. My hunch would be flutes if it wasn't for the fact of the video doesn't point in that direction at all.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


>


I like to lead off my courses with this clip.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I doubt it's strings since high string legato for the scoring selections have not yet been released—though strings are the obvious library to lead with—especially if SF believes they got them right. @NoamL's guess of percussion is sound, but would be curious from a marketing standpoint. My hunch would be flutes if it wasn't for the fact of the video doesn't point in that direction at all.


Rewatching the video, I now agree with @NoamL and others that it will be some sort of percussion library.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Rewatching the video, I now agree with @NoamL and others that it will be some sort of percussion library.


Well, I think Percussion would be the easiest to sample, no legatos needed, just a lot of dynamics, and knowing SA, lots of mic options. 

So, they will play it very safe going with AR1-MODULAR PERC. as their first release of the modular series. Let's wait and see what they tease us with next.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Well, I think Percussion would be the easiest to sample, no legatos needed, just a lot of dynamics, and knowing SA, lots of mic options.
> 
> So, they will play it very safe going with AR1-MODULAR PERC. as their first release of the modular series. Let's wait and see what they tease us with next.


I'm wondering if they will separate out Timp and sell that as a separate library from the other orchestral percussion. And if so, if they will separate out other items.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I'm wondering if they will separate out Timp and sell that as a separate library from the other orchestral percussion. And if so, if they will separate out other items.


I hope not.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Synchron Strings pro is largely 2, sometimes 3 dynamics so wouldn't be very hard lol. ARO already has mostly 5 dynamics so I'd be shocked if modular was any less than that. Aside from percussion, the Synchron orchestra is closer in depth to BBCSO than the SSO.
> 
> Berlin's depth of sampling is in its RR count and articulation variety. I think they wayyy overdid RRs at the cost of not enough dynamics. The range of articulations is still the benchmark for AR Modular to beat.


Syn-Strings 1 has 8 dynamic layers on longs (so legato as well)
the Percs have like 36 velocity layers on Celesta and 16 on the Glock and the Timpani for example.....
The only 2 collections that we don't know how many dynamic layers they have are Woods and Brass...because they didn't want to tell the public about it...but, their old Brass libs (like DB) had like 6 or 8...so i think that they recorded at least 5 or 6, plus the timbre adjust fake ones.....and the Syn-ized Woods have 4...so again, i would be surprised if they don't have at least 3 or 4 for the woods as well.
I am not even gonna mention the pianos.....

5 dynamic layers across the board (maybe a little more on instruments like Timpani would be great) like in the original Abbey Road 1 would suffice imo, if they want to go to the modular route that is...however, like some of the Syn libs...we actually don't know how many dynamic layers there are in Abbey Road 1... "up to 5 dynamic layers" doesn't mean 5 across the board, that is why i said, i hope 5 across the board.


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 4, 2022)

What do y ou guys mean with modular?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> What do y ou guys mean with modular?


Meaning it's offered in modular sections. Not as a one whole orchestra in a box type of thing. 

You can buy each module as it becomes available.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 4, 2022)

A new complete percussion library would make sense. The Redux Percussion (from Air) is probably almost 15 years old (which I still love).


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> What do y ou guys mean with modular?


Instead of being pre-wired inside the orchestra, you get each instrument separarely, and you have to wire them youselves to make a patch. I'm pretty sure they'll release this orchestra in Euro-Rack format, to make it easy to integrate into other modular instruments.


----------



## gst98 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Syn-Strings 1 has 8 dynamic layers on longs (so legato as well)
> the Percs have like 36 velocity layers on Celesta and 16 on the Glock and the Timpani for example.....
> The only 2 collections with less Dynamic layers are Brass and Woods...that have only 4 ( i think, but i might be wrong on that), plus the fake ones of the timbre adjust
> I am not even gonna mention the pianos.....
> ...


Strings Pro, Elite, Brass, and winds are 2/3 dyn and perc is the odd one out where they went nuts. The Synchron prime orchestra is Pro strings, not Strings1 - which seemingly scared them off from sampling to any decent dynamic depth.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Time to test it.
> @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts @Land of Missing Parts .
> 
> ---
> (Result: nothing)


Maybe you can’t notify yourself.

Like tasting your own tongue.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Strings Pro, Elite, Brass, and winds are 2/3 dyn and perc is the odd one out where they went nuts. The Synchron prime orchestra is Pro strings, not Strings1 - which seemingly scared them off from sampling to any decent dynamic depth.


I have no idea what you are talking about honestly "Synchron prime orchestra is Pro strings, not Strings1"...are you talking about the Prime edition?...the one with less dynamic layers and articulations?
Why would you only count Pro and not 1?...like what?
Also, we are talking about Abbey Road 1 having 5 dynamic layers.....does it have them across the board or only in some instruments? 
Lets just hope that the new one, if it is modular, can have at least 5 across the board, so that way, maybe it wouldn't be the pinnacle of sampling...but it would be a nice and definitive new standard to build upon i think.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 4, 2022)

This is probably the most hyped product in all of VIC. I'd be shocked if this thread doesn't reach 50 pages soon.

But I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've got. I think that Spitfire has probably staked a lot of money and time on this being the future of their high end line. I expect to see it be reasonably priced per section, but expensive as a whole.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

One thing I'm certain about. We will need lots of SSD space to house this modular orchestra when it is all done.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> This is probably the most hyped product in all of VIC. I'd be shocked if this thread doesn't reach 50 pages soon.
> 
> But I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've got. I think that Spitfire has probably staked a lot of money and time on this being the future of their high end line. I expect to see it be reasonably priced per section, but expensive as a whole.


It will be even more hyped if they announce that there won't be 2nd Violins


----------



## Kent (Nov 4, 2022)

I was hoping for the pinochle of sampling, but I guess it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 4, 2022)

Kent said:


> I was hoping for the pinochle of sampling, but I guess it just wasn't in the cards.


Enough of that! Why don't you just shuffle on out of here?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Enough of that! Why don't you just shuffle on out of here?


Agree, we've got non-serious posts in spades already.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 4, 2022)

Now if I may ask a serious question:

I'm about to buy my first orchestral library, and I want to go for a John Williams sound, so Abbey Road appeals to me. The hall (at least from the Abbey Road One demos) has "_that sound"_.

*But *--and here's the problem-- I don't want to sound exactly like John Williams! I will be terribly disappointed if people hear my work and say "_Oh, this is a wonderful new John Williams composition" or "This might be John Williams's best work yet_"... when it was *my* work!! So maybe it'd be better not to go for Abbey Road Modular, and stick to the Kontakt Factory Library? Another option is Hans Zimmer Strings, but do I really want to be confused for HZ? Thoughts? _Thanks in advance!!_


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> But I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've got. I think that Spitfire has probably staked a lot of money and time on this being the future of their high end line. I expect to see it be reasonably priced per section, but expensive as a whole.


I second this. Total cost means little to me if I can just grab subsections of the orchestra instead of getting a full section with various bass flutes and contrabass tubas I can do without..


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2022)

What kind of modularity are you expecting that can't be found in other orchestral libraries?

Are you expecting the Pinnacle of orchestral sampling to be hosted in the Pinnacle of sample player?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 4, 2022)

IINM, they did 5 dynamic layers for Appassionata. Don't think they'd do less than that, for the pinnicle of all libraries. Strings you really need 5 layers. Brass needs 4-5, and for winds 3 is probably enough.


----------



## sound team apk (Nov 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Strings Pro, Elite, Brass, and winds are 2/3 dyn and perc is the odd one out where they went nuts. The Synchron prime orchestra is Pro strings, not Strings1 - which seemingly scared them off from sampling to any decent dynamic depth.


I don't think this is correct. The rest aren't as deeply sampled as SS1 or Perc, but I believe Elite is 4 layers for "most sustains and legatos" as well as the majority of the shorts. Brass has "up to five" (depending -- more on the ensembles than the soloists) and winds are also "up to four."

And if you combine that with the number of attacks, releases, variety of shorts and detaches, vibrato styles, etc especially on the strings ... whether you like the sound or the legatos, Synchron orchestra is probably overall the deepest sampled multi-mic orchestra available.

So this is at least the level of depth that "next generation" suggests, and I hope Spitfire is aiming for it. If Appassionata implies what we might expect in terms of approach and variety, it's pretty promising.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 4, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Oh boi 👀
> 
> So... how many pages of speculation will there be before release?
> (I call this meta-speculation )


LOL! Given a dollar for every post, I'd say more than the intro price. 38% of us will hate the legatos before even hearing it.


----------



## jwin708 (Nov 4, 2022)

I think it's going to pricey, but might they also offer a subscription option?


----------



## gst98 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about honestly "Synchron prime orchestra is Pro strings, not Strings1"...are you talking about the Prime edition?...the one with less dynamic layers and articulations?
> Why would you only count Pro and not 1?...like what?
> Also, we are talking about Abbey Road 1 having 5 dynamic layers.....does it have them across the board or only in some instruments?
> Lets just hope that the new one, if it is modular, can have at least 5 across the board, so that way, maybe it wouldn't be the pinnacle of sampling...but it would be a nice and definitive new standard to build upon i think.


If you want to spend your evening arguing about VSL go do it in a VSL thread, not a commercial SF thread... But no VSL don't regard SyS1 as their flagship - seems like it was a write-off because all they promote is Pro and Elite. 75% of the sections are very much in line with BBC depth wise.

But I do hope we are surprised and get SF coming out with an 8dyn legato, just better executed



Nashi_VI said:


> Also, we are talking about Abbey Road 1 having 5 dynamic layers.....does it have them across the board or only in some instruments?


It is mostly, but it doesn't have many instrument patches so across the board doesn't mean a lot in that respect. It's not that deep in terms of RR either.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 4, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Now if I may ask a serious question:
> 
> I'm about to buy my first orchestral library, and I want to go for a John Williams sound, so Abbey Road appeals to me. The hall (at least from the Abbey Road One demos) has "_that sound"_.
> 
> *But *--and here's the problem-- I don't want to sound exactly like John Williams! I will be terribly disappointed if people hear my work and say "_Oh, this is a wonderful new John Williams composition" or "This might be John Williams's best work yet_"... when it was *my* work!! So maybe it'd be better not to go for Abbey Road Modular, and stick to the Kontakt Factory Library? Another option is Hans Zimmer Strings, but do I really want to be confused for HZ? Thoughts? _Thanks in advance!!_


You won’t sound like John Williams just by using a sample library recorded in the same place some of his scores have been. The low strings from Ark 1 actually sound more like a Hans Zimmer score than the actual Hans Zimmer Strings library. The instruments/space has much less to do with the final product than the actual writing/composition does. Don’t worry


----------



## jules (Nov 4, 2022)

Must be Pacific Strings, but sampled at Abbey Road, by Spitfire team... Oh wait...


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 4, 2022)

So… is the over/under around 1 TB for the base library (strings+WW+brass+perc)?


----------



## gst98 (Nov 4, 2022)

sound team apk said:


> And if you combine that with the number of attacks, releases, variety of shorts and detaches, vibrato styles, etc especially on the strings ... whether you like the sound or the legatos, Synchron orchestra is probably overall the deepest sampled multi-mic orchestra available.
> 
> So this is at least the level of depth that "next generation" suggests, and I hope Spitfire is aiming for it. If Appassionata implies what we might expect in terms of approach and variety, it's pretty promising.


SF has all of that, so does Berlin though... all of the Synchron series strings are fairly bread and butter artic wise, so I really don't see how it's the deepest available. Berlin has up to 24 RR, 3 vib types, 3 attacks, and ~3 the number of articulations. SSO also has multiple attack options, 3 vib types and lots of esoteric artics, chamber strings goes even further.

HWS probably is still to date the most in-depth string library around. Ideally, I'd like to see AR challenging Perfromance samples in terms of dynamic count. When they say the pinnacle of sampling I hope they really live up to it.


----------



## Bruhelius (Nov 4, 2022)

I saw them bring into Abbey Road 16/12/8/8/6 seats equipped with small chalkboards. Maybe there will be 40 long-nailed flamenco guitarists and 12 prostitutes as first chairs. They will sample at 384 kHz. #dadjokes #deepsampling


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> If you want to spend your evening arguing about VSL go do it in a VSL thread, not a commercial SF thread...


The irony and the high roading are strong in this one

Edit: for the mods, if they are listening .....yeah this is my last comment on the subject


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm hoping that SA has also improved the efficiency, and loading time of their Spitfire Sample Player in preparation for the launch of their AR-1 Modular Orch. (AR1MO).


----------



## ptram (Nov 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Strings Pro, Elite, Brass, and winds are 2/3 dyn


Synchron String Pro has more velocity layers, but they are organized in a non-traditional way. You have the p-ff patch with two layers, and the pianissimo patch with three layers. Instead of 128 values, you get 128x128 values from two combined controllers.

Paolo


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> So… is the over/under around 1 TB for the base library (strings+WW+brass+perc)?


Oh more. If the library is truly a step forward in deep sampling then the size on disk will be titanic because it has so many signals. "Hollywood Orchestra" is 0.8 TB and AR1 has 12/5ths as many signals... so quick math.... 2 TB.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Based on the questions they asked in their most recent survey, I'm not 100% convinced Spitfire is aiming for depth of sampling (articulations, dynamic layers, RRs) as the "pinnacle."


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict it's the exact same mic signals as ARO and just individual sections with more articulations, MAYBE the same dynamic layers, though I'm guessing it'll mostly be 3 instead of 5. Articulations will probably be exactly the same as BBCSO and SSO- longs, shorts, extra extra extra flautando, all that kind of stuff. Performance legato almost guaranteed for the strings, hopefully brass and woods too.


----------



## ism (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes, the phrase “the pinnacle” is silly marketing happy talk.

Still, I’d be willing to bet that, this being Spitfire, it will be *a* pinnacle.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 5, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> IINM, they did 5 dynamic layers for Appassionata. Don't think they'd do less than that, for the pinnicle of all libraries. Strings you really need 5 layers. Brass needs 4-5, and for winds 3 is probably enough.


Agreed. If they did 5 that would be such a positive selling point. In 2022, a 2TB drive is the 1TB drive of 2018, I'm hoping they don't hold back there. While waiting to build my new tower, I put a Samsung 980 NVMe 2TB drive in a UGreen M.2 case for my VSL pianos and run it in a USB-C port until the new mobo arrives, and it flies. So even MacBook users can get around Apple's stingy drive-space and port hang-up and run AR Mod in a T-Bolt port and it'll scream.

Hold your fire MBP fans, Apple fanboy here (First Mac: the MacPortable in 1990), lol... point is, external drives in T-Bolt are amazing so I hope Spitfire doesn't cut corners to save space.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 5, 2022)

Im hoping its the full chord library. With tons of variations, pretty much all chords available, from jazz to 007. And in a number of setups. The britishness brand is giving allergy, although it is understandable - i guess. freedom of choice...


----------



## peterharket (Nov 5, 2022)

Seventh chords with legato transitions would be pretty amazing


----------



## BHF (Nov 5, 2022)

I was waiting for Pacific to choose between CSS and pacific …. Guess I’ll have to add this one to the equation now ….


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

NoamL said:


> I agree, and that means they're going to be expensive. As you can see they have a product at most price points, even though the BBCSO must be purchased as a bundle.
> 
> and AR1 has more mic positions than SSO Pro (although imo they are foisted on us, the Mix1 and Mix2 are superb by themselves).
> 
> So it depends how they want to play this, but yeah I think the very nice pricing of the Scoring Selects was end of the line for "we want everyone to have an entry point!"


Apart from your lovely spread being deserving of a bump...

I flip-flop on the price thing. On the one hand, I can see the logic behind AR-MOD being a halo product with a price to match. Especially if the selling point - as it appears to be - is the depth of sampling.

On the other hand, we're all used to Spitfire releasing £29 libraries, discounted BBCSO at £250 etc. Even new "premium products" haven't broken the £500 mark. Somehow large costs seem very "old school" Spitfire. So I don't know. 

If I had to put my cards on the table, I reckon the “modular” aspect is the most interesting thing here. Seems like a missed opportunity if Spitfire simply slap down four volumes (mirroring the current SSO) and call it a day.

Whatever happens, I'll certainly have the popcorn ready if Spitfire drop a £1K string library on the forum..


----------



## Saxer (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope it's not too modular. I remember Sable coming out: first violins and celli only. Took years to complete the section.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Apart from your lovely spread being deserving of a bump...
> 
> I flip-flop on the price thing. On the one hand, I can see the logic behind AR-MOD being a halo product with a price to match. Especially if the selling point - as it appears to be - is the depth of sampling.
> 
> ...


They may have different levels of upgrade options in an attempt to keep it more price accessible while also hitting a high price mark for the full pro version. Maybe an essential one with essential articulations and a single mic, then a middle upgrade option with additional microphones and some added articulations and then a pro one that is at the 1k mark and has full features, all mics and every articulation.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 5, 2022)

Saxer said:


> I hope it's not too modular. I remember Sable coming out: first violins and celli only. Took years to complete the section.


Yeah, same here. I'm not a fan of that approach.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Nov 5, 2022)

Saxer said:


> I hope it's not too modular. I remember Sable coming out: first violins and celli only. Took years to complete the section.


If they do like OT and just release the entire product but at the same time allows to buy individual instruments I'm fine.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 5, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> They may have different levels of upgrade options in an attempt to keep it more price accessible while also hitting a high price mark for the full pro version. Maybe an essential one with essential articulations and a single mic, then a middle upgrade option with additional microphones and some added articulations and then a pro one that is at the 1k mark and has full features, all mics and every articulation.


Would be good if one of the upgrade options would be all instruments and articulations, but without the overflow of mics (CTAO + leader is enough) and/or they finally implement an option to download only the mics you need, and not fuss about deleting unneeded ones. Also add sample purging to that stupid player ffs


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> They may have different levels of upgrade options in an attempt to keep it more price accessible while also hitting a high price mark for the full pro version. Maybe an essential one with essential articulations and a single mic, then a middle upgrade option with additional microphones and some added articulations and then a pro one that is at the 1k mark and has full features, all mics and every articulation.


I reckon AROOF would be the template here. Best guess is that the Mod Orch has been recorded with the exact same mics and positioning, quite possibly at the same time as AROOF in some cases?

In this case, any modularity would likely be along the lines of instruments and articulations? All mics being the only option. (For now.) #bestguess


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I reckon AROOF would be the template here. Best guess is that the Mod Orch has been recorded with the exact same mics and positioning, quite possibly at the same time as AROOF in some cases?
> 
> In this case, any modularity would likely be along the lines of instruments and articulations. All mics being the only option. (For now.) #bestguess


I agree. I think we can expect the same number of mics and the same number of dynamic layers as AROOF and it’s expansions, just broken down into individual instruments and sections instead of pre orchestrated ensembles.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I reckon AROOF would be the template here. Best guess is that the Mod Orch has been recorded with the exact same mics and positioning, quite possibly at the same time as AROOF in some cases?
> 
> In this case, any modularity would likely be along the lines of instruments and articulations. All mics being the only option. (For now.) #bestguess


Sensible guess. I expect this as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2022)

Also: I am experiencing a weird sensation of some actual excitement for this. Not even necessarily GAS or a wish to acquire this set of libraries, but just to see (and hear) what’s on offer and what great new music some of y’all will be able to make with this.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 5, 2022)

I think they actually see it as a full set that is meant to be used together. AROOF is the foundation, featuring all the ensembles. The expansions build on this with more pre-orchestrated options. And the modular library adds detail and flexibility where you need it. I’m expecting strings, solo strings, woodwinds, solo woodwinds, brass, and solo brass. With the percussion I’m not sure. AROOF already has the basics of atonal and a selection of tonal. I’d be surprised to see this being replicated in a modular percussion expansion. Perhaps rather extended with what’s missing. And where do we see the harp going? Into strings? Into percussion? Or into it’s own separate library perhaps? Will they add a grand piano and choir too? I guess we’ll see.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I think they actually see it as a full set that is meant to be used together. AROOF is the foundation, featuring all the ensembles. The expansions build on this with more pre-orchestrated options. And the modular library adds detail and flexibility where you need it.


Yeah, this is the vibe I got from back when the Abbey Road project was first announced.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I agree. I think we can expect the same number of mics and the same number of dynamic layers as AROOF and it’s expansions, just broken down into individual instruments and sections instead of pre orchestrated ensembles.


You could be correct perhaps their will be a core string, brass, woodwinds and percussion library with essential articulations and then smaller expansions (like the selection) will be released but instead of pre orchestrated selections it will expand on articulations and be expansions/modules per instruments. Eg a violins 1 extended articulation pack, violin 1 appassionato style legato expansion etc etc.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah, this is the vibe I got from back when the Abbey Road project was first announced.


I think back when they started out the market was primarily professional so it made sense to start with the expensive modular choice and then build out the Albion’s after that as the hobbyist market slowly started to grow. The situation today is reversed. The hobbyists are the big growth market, so they start with the basics, and then gradually build towards the professionals. This will make more money upfront to pay for the the later efforts, and by that time many of the hobbyists that started with the ensembles might have become advanced enough to actually consider parts of the modular as well.


----------



## gst98 (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I agree. I think we can expect the same number of mics and the same number of dynamic layers as AROOF and it’s expansions, just broken down into individual instruments and sections instead of pre orchestrated ensembles.


That would very underwhelming and surprising given that Paul has said it is the most depth of sampling they’ve ever done. AROOF (on the whole) is pretty much the same depth as SSO, and I’d expect a decade later they’d be aiming to improve on it. Hans was doing 6 dyn nearly 20 years ago I think it’s about time that commercial releases started to match that.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> And where do we see the harp going? Into strings? Into percussion? Or into it’s own separate library perhaps? Will they add a grand piano and choir too? I guess we’ll see.


I think it'd be critical to have a full detailed harp with normal, harmonics, gliss etc (even two harps - many scores have two harps, one either side of the stage), as well as a really good piano (something that Spitfire haven't really done well yet - totally awful Spitfire Grand Piano, and a not-so-great HZ Piano) and an SATB choir of the action variety (not epic, think 90s action music choirs).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I think back when they started out the market was primarily professional so it made sense to start with the expensive modular choice and then build out the Albion’s after that as the hobbyist market slowly started to grow. The situation today is reversed. The hobbyists are the big growth market, so they start with the basics, and then gradually build towards the professionals. This will make more money upfront to pay for the the later efforts, and by that time many of the hobbyists that started with the ensembles might have become advanced enough to actually consider parts of the modular as well.


That’s logical.

Another way to spin it, would be that AR MOD *will* be expensive if you want an Abbey Road version of the SSO, but the expense will be blunted and “hidden” by the modular approach. 

I guess it really depends where Spitfire see the income potential for this. Is it income from a “halo product” with a smaller user base or a cheaper price point with a wider user base? I have no idea, but I bet Spitfire’s income spreadsheets make interesting reading.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> That’s logical.
> 
> Another way to spin it, would be that AR MOD *will* be expensive if you want an Abbey Road version of the SSO, but the expense will be blunted and “hidden” by the modular approach.
> 
> I guess it really depends where Spitfire see the income potential for this. Is it income from a “halo product” with a smaller user base or a cheaper price point with a wider user base? I have no idea, but I bet Spitfire’s income spreadsheets make interesting reading.


I would certainly vote for the entire package being super expensive but the indivual parts quite affordable to get both the big spenders and the newcomers in. The market for spending several 1000s up front is very small, but break it up into multiple much cheaper releases and you’ll grab a much larger variety of users. Maybe not everyone will buy it all, but many will at least buy parts of it. I actually think that Apaasionata and AR2 showed this direction too. A core product at around 250 and a pro product at around 500 makes a lot of sense. Rinse ad repeat for strings, solo strings, brass, solo brass, winds, solo winds, harp, piano, choir, atonal percussion, tonal percussion, etc. Anyone can afford 250 to get in. And everything in pro versions could end up at 4-5000.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 5, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Seventh chords with legato transitions would be pretty amazing


Why not diminished to 7th in legato, with choice regarding alternatives of instrument setup.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I would certainly vote for the entire package being super expensive but the indivual parts quite affordable to get both the big spenders and the newcomers in. The market for spending several 1000s up front is very small, but break it up into multiple much cheaper releases and you’ll grab a much larger variety of users. Maybe not everyone will buy it all, but many will at least buy parts of it. I actually think that Apaasionata and AR2 showed this direction too. A core product at around 250 and a pro product at around 500 makes a lot of sense. Rinse ad repeat for strings, solo strings, brass, solo brass, winds, solo winds, harp, piano, choir, atonal percussion, tonal percussion, etc. Anyone can afford 250 to get in. And everything in pro versions could end up at 4-5000.


I’ll take the Abbey Road Orchestra Complete bundle please. That, or a new house. Can’t decide. 😅😉


----------



## Vik (Nov 5, 2022)

ptram said:


> Synchron String Pro has more velocity layers, but they are organized in a non-traditional way. You have the p-ff patch with two layers, and the pianissimo patch with three layers.


When I try the modwheel to change between dynamic layers when using the pianissimo patch, nothing happens, so – are there really three dynamic layers in this patch? One can switch between pianissimo and flautando with a keyswitch, and that's nice to have as an option, and and the flautando patch has two dynamic layers (pianissimo has one). The espressivo patch has two dynamic layers, and the same is true for the regular vib patch, legato agile, portamento, long sfz and long soft swell.

Tremolo and trills, OTOH, have four dynamic layer, which is nice – and the short detaches have three.



jamwerks said:


> IINM, they did 5 dynamic layers for Appassionata. Don't think they'd do less than that, for the pinnicle of all libraries. Strings you really need 5 layers.


Sure, but if one wants to represent the midrange as good as it is represented in Appassionata, one needs an extra layer at the top, and a way to make the most quiet layer more vibrant – but some Spitfireman has mentioned that they learned something fro the work with SAS that they will use in the modular library, and also that it could be a good idea to add some more intensity at max. modulation values. The modular library will be their flagship library (and Appassionata is a relatively inexpensive library), so I'm confident that it will offer more than SAS does.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2022)

Vik said:


> When I try the modwheel to change between dynamic layers when using the pianissimo patch, nothing happens, so – are there really three dynamic layers in this patch? One can switch between pianissimo and flautando with a keyswitch, and that's nice to have as an option, and and the flautando patch has two dynamic layers (pianissimo has one). The espressivo patch has two dynamic layers, and the same is true for the regular vib patch, legato agile, portamento, long sfz and long soft swell.
> 
> Tremolo and trills, OTOH, have four dynamic layer, which is nice – and the short detaches have three.
> 
> ...


I’d also float the idea at this point that the Appassionata tech *might* not make it into the core modular products, but rather be a separate “module” in itself. #unpopulartake


----------



## Vik (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I’d also float the idea at this point that the Appassionata tech *might* not make it into the core modular products, but rather be a separate “module” in itself. #unpopulartake


Sure – I would be surprised if they launched something described as the pinnacle of orchestral sampling without dedicated vibrato control for the string instruments and very little appasionata in the low dynamic range as the only option. But of course – with a modular concept they could record the strings with eg. 7 impassioned layers without including all of them in the core version.


----------



## Begfred (Nov 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> One thing I'm certain about. We will need lots of SSD space to house this modular orchestra when it is all done.


Yes. But It would be about time that Spitfire allows us to download individual mixes and mic positions.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 5, 2022)

Begfred said:


> Yes. But It would be about time that Spitfire allows us to download individual mixes and mic positions.


I agree, this should be something they are aiming to implement. VSL implemented it really well recently with their new download assistant so this is something that Spitfire should also be looking to do.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I’ll take the Abbey Road Orchestra Complete bundle please. That, or a new house. Can’t decide. 😅😉


They have houses that can actually be bought by people where you live?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 5, 2022)

at Abbey the harpist often does not sit with the percussionists (or in her traditional seating, behind the 2nd violins in rear stage left) but instead, front stage behind the 1st Violins as you can see in the pics below. I think it is to get away from the brass & percussion perhaps?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 5, 2022)

NoamL said:


> at Abbey the harpist often does not sit with the percussionists but with the 1st Violins as you can see in the pics below. I think it is to get away from the brass.


Everyone is always trying to get away from the brass. Bunch of brassists around here!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 5, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Why not diminished to 7th in legato, with choice regarding alternatives of instrument setup.


Player rotations. Standard is 0º. Rotate the player 45º to the right so they are diagonal. Then 90º, on their right side. 135º, 180º (player is upside-down), and so forth.

Both standing and sitting for all rotations.

Also legatos with dynamic mic positions, making the player closer or further from the mics during the legato transitions. Not sure if this would be better realized by building a motorized rig to move the mics, or just having the musicians run back and forth while playing.

But anyways, in all seriousness, I hope this is worth the wait and the hype. Appassionata was such an amazing release, and if we get more of the same quality, consistency, and ease of use / workflow in the Abbey Road Modular series, this could be absolutely incredible.

Appassionata was actually the first Spitfire library that I bought immediately on release. I have always waited for things to go on sale before purchasing. It's simply that good, and I am definitely looking forward to being as blown away with the new series.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 5, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Player rotations. Standard is 0º. Rotate the player 45º to the right so they are diagonal. Then 90º, on their right side. 135º, 180º (player is upside-down), and so forth.
> 
> Both standing and sitting for all rotations.
> 
> ...


Well, you made a good joke.

But still waiting for the full chord library, we have generously been donated, like, 6-7 types of full chords, and this is counting all developers out there. Lord Royal Spitfire is actually the one who has donated the most chords, in Bernard Herman library, which is LRS BHCT.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 5, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Well, you made a good joke.
> 
> But still waiting for the full chord library, we have generously been donated, like, 6-7 types of full chords, and this is counting all developers out there. Lord Royal Spitfire is actually the one who has donated the most chords, in Bernard Herman library, which is LRS BHCT.


Imagine if those chord patches had legato…


----------



## NoamL (Nov 5, 2022)

Since this is _kinda_ a speculation thread:

I think there are 3 ways they could *modularize the percussion.* They could do "literally everything" in one library (not the cinematic/ethnic drums, but an entire lineup of traditional percussion). They could do "everything minus harp" splitting that off (as Synchron, EastWest, and CineSamples have done). Or thirdly, they could do one library with all the nontonal percussion (drums, metals and toys), and then modular soloist libraries for harp, timp, glock, crotales, etc. I think we will get the middle approach and this will be a very, very big library. The release window is them making a big splash before anyone else gets to start Black Friday.

I also have a hot take speculation/thought about the *modular woodwinds. *I think Spitfire will sample them a bit non traditionally, and even piss some people off by challenging conventions (as they have shown a willingness to do with the Scoring Selects). Purely on speculation I would bet that the modular winds will be ENTIRELY soloists, maybe even multiple chairs (Flute I, Flute II) like Berlin a decade ago - at the expense of EXCLUDING ensemble winds entirely!

The reason is, that *"Oboes a2" *is kind of the Bartok pizzicato of woodwind sampling. We keep getting way more sampling of it than we need. If you're assigning your winds like that to unison lines, it's very likely that you're doubling a melody or creating high ornaments (runs/trills/gestures) in the context of a full orchestra tutti. This has implications for the kinds of articulations, the range of dynamics, and even the register of notes, that need to be sampled - in each case, MUCH LESS than the solo instrument. But developers keep giving us 2 oboes playing pianissimo middle C sustains like we might need that just as much as we need that sample for solo oboe.

IMO it makes a lot more sense to push ensemble woodwind sampling into the "Scoring Selects" design space with much less deep sampling but a carefully targeted set of articulations, ranges, and dynamics. They already showed off this approach with the "Wondrous Flutes" 2fl+picc 8va which was a cheap library yet still had mordents no one else had sampled. Even though Spitfire have already given us quite a few Woodwind Scoring Selects, they have not come close to exhausting the possibilities. And the great thing about all of them is (unlike, for instance, the Horns+Cellos select) they don't cross stem groups.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 5, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Imagine if those chord patches had legato…


This is a good way to give developers stress.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 5, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Well, you made a good joke.
> 
> But still waiting for the full chord library, we have generously been donated, like, 6-7 types of full chords, and this is counting all developers out there. Lord Royal Spitfire is actually the one who has donated the most chords, in Bernard Herman library, which is LRS BHCT.


Ah I see.

Yes, the chords in BHCT are quite nice. But they are also pretty limiting. I think this would be done better with polyphonic legato more advanced than what we have now.


----------



## Project Anvil (Nov 5, 2022)

NoamL said:


> The reason is, that *"Oboes a2" *is kind of the Bartok pizzicato of woodwind sampling. We keep getting way more sampling of it than we need. If you're assigning your winds like that to unison lines, it's very likely that you're doubling a melody or creating high ornaments (runs/trills/gestures) in the context of a full orchestra tutti. This has implications for the kinds of articulations, the range of dynamics, and even the register of notes, that need to be sampled - in each case, MUCH LESS than the solo instrument. But developers keep giving us 2 oboes playing pianissimo middle C sustains like we might need that just as much as we need that sample for solo oboe.


Just you wait until we get Oboes a4.

Anyway, my bet is on percussion too, which is exciting. The glock, timp and snares from AROOF are all great.

Everyone loves strings, but out of all the things coming out of AR so far, they're the least exciting to me.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 5, 2022)

My bet is they've listened to @Daniel James and they've actually recorded Jack Sparrow slapping his d**k in your face.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2022)

Sculp. We need to find you a more gratifying hobby. How about classic comic books? The cool thing of those is, there will never be new ones whose releases you’d need to have patience for.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sculp. We need to find you a more gratifying hobby. How about classic comic books? The cool thing of those is, there will never be new ones whose releases you’d need to have patience for.


I'd suggest retro-gaming for similar reasons.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sculp. We need to find you a more gratifying hobby. How about classic comic books? The cool thing of those is, there will never be new ones whose releases you’d need to have patience for.


But what if they decide to do re-issues with updates? Issue #1 comes out and immediately asks when #2 is coming


----------



## artomatic (Nov 5, 2022)

Whatever this release is, it's most likely going to be a Black Friday budget killer!


----------



## EanS (Nov 5, 2022)

Thread's too long for checking so, heads up, I recall a year ago or two Spitfire released a new library with intro price but after Black Friday. As a consequence, people splurged their moolah on Black Friday's. When the new product arrived, many where asking why? oh why I spent all my money on BF? 
FOMO is a dangerous thang, so be prepared to decide, or regret.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 6, 2022)

EanS said:


> Thread's too long for checking so, heads up, I recall a year ago or two Spitfire released a new library with intro price but after Black Friday. As a consequence, people splurged their moolah on Black Friday's. When the new product arrived, many where asking why? oh why I spent all my money on BF?
> FOMO is a dangerous thang, so be prepared to decide, or regret.


I think you're referring to this (well, posts regarding that issue, not that one post specifically):




__





Spitfire Audio “This is London Calling” - BBC Symphony Orchestra


:grin: I remember that advert! Funny how I recall useless junk like old adverts, yet I struggle to locate my car keys sometimes.




vi-control.net







mybadmemory said:


> The hobbyists are the big growth market, so they start with the basics, and then gradually build towards the professionals. This will make more money upfront to pay for the the later efforts, and by that time many of the hobbyists that started with the ensembles might have become advanced enough to actually consider parts of the modular as well.


That would also probably mean way more support and feature requests and restructuring of procedures. Who knows...


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2022)

EanS said:


> Thread's too long for checking so, heads up, I recall a year ago or two Spitfire released a new library with intro price but after Black Friday. As a consequence, people splurged their moolah on Black Friday's. When the new product arrived, many where asking why? oh why I spent all my money on BF?
> FOMO is a dangerous thang, so be prepared to decide, or regret.


In fact, I believe the library is on sale year round for the same as the intro price, as long as you buy the _entire _library.

In my order history, I've paid $349 for Orchestral Foundations (AROOF), pretty sure it was on intro sale. I also paid a total of $240 over time for the nine Scoring Selects by buying them in "complete your collection" mode.

Now, the price for *"Abbey Road One: The Collection"* is the exact same total year round: $589. So, as long as you're willing to keep up with the Johnsons and buy everything they release, Spitfire will give you the intro/presale price no matter when you decide to buy in. That's pretty nice! As opposed to, if you just want to buy AROOF alone, they'll ask $450. Not to mention, the price of "The Collection" is about to become much higher if it includes Modular Volume I.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi,

How likely is it that they might have the whole AR1MO ready, and will be announcing/releasing it soon ? I mean the whole orchestra, not just perc., or only strings. but the whole orch. ?


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 6, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I'd suggest retro-gaming for similar reasons.


18th-century English literature ftw.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sculp. We need to find you a more gratifying hobby. How about classic comic books? The cool thing of those is, there will never be new ones whose releases you’d need to have patience for.


But… but… he’s “looking forward” to it!


----------



## gedlig (Nov 6, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> But… but… he’s “looking forward” to it!


He'll also be looking forward if faced properly towards comic books


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> How likely is it that they might have the whole AR1MO ready, and will be announcing/releasing it soon ? I mean the whole orchestra, not just perc., or only strings. but the whole orch. ?


That must be unlikely. "Even" Spitfire Audio only releases one or two heavyweight libraries a year (100+GB). I would guess they will release one Modular every Oct/Nov and sprinkle some Scoring Selects in the rest of the year.

If they can do that _and_ keep up with their Labs, Artist Series, _and_ release other deep-sampled singleton products like Hammers and Appassionata, _and_ continue the Albion series, that is more output than all their biggest competitors combined.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> How likely is it that they might have the whole AR1MO ready, and will be announcing/releasing it soon ? I mean the whole orchestra, not just perc., or only strings. but the whole orch. ?


Regardless of wether they have it ready or not, releasing it all at once wouldn't make sense for them because (almost) no one could afford it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

NoamL said:


> That must be unlikely. "Even" Spitfire Audio only releases one or two heavyweight libraries a year (100+GB). I would guess they will release one Modular every Oct/Nov and sprinkle some Scoring Selects in the rest of the year.


So, given what you predict here, it would take them at least 4 years to release AR1MO ? 

2026 or 2027 !


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> How likely is it that they might have the whole AR1MO ready, and will be announcing/releasing it soon ? I mean the whole orchestra, not just perc., or only strings. but the whole orch. ?


The survey they sent out asking about preference of more/fewer articulations, RRs, and dynamic layers in exchange for lower/higher prices would suggest the full collection is nowhere near done.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, given what you predict here, it would take them at least 4 years to release AR1MO ?
> 
> 2026 or 2027 !


Where were you when they released Sable / Mural / BML?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, given what you predict here, it would take them at least 4 years to release AR1MO ?


The recordings for the first modular lib(s) likely got delayed because of Covid, so maybe things will have moved quicker forward from there on.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Where were you when they released Sable / Mural / BML?


Don't recall that process, I didn't get their Mural BML stuff at the time.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Let's see what they announce, I don't want to wait 4 years for an AR1MO. I would rather just buy it when all sections are ready, it makes more sense to me.


----------



## EanS (Nov 6, 2022)

NoamL said:


> In fact, I believe the library is on sale year round for the same as the intro price, as long as you buy the _entire _library.


Rather than price, I was referring that after BF a lot of people end without more budget to get whatever comes after, no matter the intro price, it's the timing and the FOMO.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Let's see what they announce, I don't want to wait 4 years for an AR1MO. I would rather just buy it when all sections are ready, it makes more sense to me.


Don’t want to wait? That’s strange - you don’t strike me as being the impatient type 🙂😇😀


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Don’t want to wait? That’s strange - you don’t strike me as being the impatient type 🙂😇😀


You forgot to add that strings will likely come last just to irritate @muziksculp!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, given what you predict here, it would take them at least 4 years to release AR1MO ?
> 
> 2026 or 2027 !


I guess we all need to wait and see exactly how big these modular volumes are. But I suspect it would take a superhuman effort to release two in a year.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Don’t want to wait? That’s strange - you don’t strike me as being the impatient type 🙂😇😀


Actually, I should have been more clear here, I mean I don't want to buy i.e. AR1MO (Percussion), this year, and wait a year to get the next section (i.e. Brass), then another year to get (Strings), ..etc. 

I would rather just wait for the whole AR1MO to be released, which might take 4 years from now, or it might be all ready, and will be released in the announcement. (That would be a welcome surprise).


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2022)

Are you going to post bored cats for the coming four years? Asking for a friend


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Are you going to post bored cats for the coming four years? Asking for a friend


YES


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 6, 2022)

NoamL said:


> I guess we all need to wait and see exactly how big these modular volumes are. But I suspect it would take a superhuman effort to release two in a year.


I feel like SF might modularize the libraries as much as possible and release the small modules on a regular basis similar to what they've done with the scoring selections but hopefully a bit more frequently and on a more regular schedule (every other month?). That way you could have a very core library in around 2 years (5 strings sections, 4 solo winds, 4 solo brass). Then a new round with further articulations and/or additional instruments. My fear on that is that it would ultimately follow the fate of BML to SSO where SF gave up on the comprehensive conception once they had a more or less functional core set of instruments. Vice versa, I could also see releasing them in modularized choirs, so all the percussion, say, gets released at the same time, but there are different modules to it. Then the woodwinds, again with different modules by individual instrument. Under that model they might release an instrumental choir every six months and realize the same 2 year release schedule, but we'd have the full modular library at the end of it (rather than just the core). I'm hoping for this latter model. I'm also hoping for a set of individual players—e.g., flute 1, flute 2, flute 3, piccolo, alto flute, bass flute, etc.—along the lines of OT's Berlin woodwinds and brass.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, I should have been more clear here, I mean I don't want to buy i.e. AR1MO (Percussion), this year, and wait a year to get the next section (i.e. Brass), then another year to get (Strings), ..etc.
> 
> I would rather just wait for the whole AR1MO to be released, which might take 4 years from now, or it might be all ready, and will be released in the announcement. (That would be a welcome surprise).


No chance that it'll be released all at once. That would be great but won't happen.

I'm guessing 1 main modular library release a year with possibly a smaller selections/expansions throughout the year. It'll probably take years 4/5 years until we see most of it released and similar to you I'd rather wait 5 years until it is all released and then just buying the while thing as a bundle.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> No chance that it'll be released all at once. That would be great but won't happen.
> 
> I'm guessing 1 main modular library release a year with possibly a smaller selections/expansions throughout the year. It'll probably take years 4/5 years until we see most of it released and similar to you I'd rather wait 5 years until it is all released and then just buying the while thing as a bundle.


that would be waaaaaay to slow.. by the time they are done, the competition has improved their libs more than spitfire has for the modular ochestra. So Spitfire will then fall behind in tech and such. Also they will loose momentum/hype. No if they want to do it right, they should release the full orchestra in a short amount of time (meaning max 1 year from first library).. the shorter the interval between them the better. (and do a bundle sale once the bundle is available)
People don't like waiting, so 4 to 5 years waiting for a complete orchestra is in these times, quite unwanted.
I surely am not waiting so long (already waiting two years, if i would add 5 years, it's 7 years waiting in total) considering the competition is going faster.. and improves along the way.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 6, 2022)

It’s been billed as a “long term project” from the off. Best way to look at it (imho) isn’t a stand-alone thing, but an ongoing extension of the Abbey Road orchestral project.

As others have suggested, it may be that to get the full orchestra, one would have to dip one’s toes into AROOF or the current extensions too.

I don’t think this is simply SSO at Abbey Road. I think Spitfire are going to do this one differently.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> It’s been billed as a “long term project” from the off.


waiting already two years (since announcements, they said shorty theirafter that they where done recording part of the modular orchestra) Also for spitfire long term mean a few years (since they release libraries at a very fast pace normally). So two years + 2023 = 3 years for an orchestral library.
And don't say: covid, because i doubt it's the big issue (others have also made libraries during the last two years, including recording them)
Anyway.. we'll see coming week what they have to say.. (and/or release)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> that would be waaaaaay to slow.. by the time they are done, the competition has improved their libs more than spitfire has for the modular ochestra. So Spitfire will then fall behind in tech and such. Also they will loose momentum/hype. No if they want to do it right, they should release the full orchestra in a short amount of time (meaning max 1 year from first library).. the shorter the interval between them the better. (and do a bundle sale once the bundle is available)
> People don't like waiting, so 4 to 5 years waiting for a complete orchestra is in these times, quite unwanted.
> I surely am not waiting so long (already waiting two years) considering the competition is going faster.. and improves along the way.


Big sampling projects take time to make. Look at EWQLSO, EWHO, SSO etc.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Big sampling projects take time to make. Look at EWQLSO, EWHO, SSO etc.


sure.. but enough staff, smart recording during sessions, etc.. can help tremendously shortening the time needed.
And maybe i am grumpy because of the way too early announcements many companies (not only sample lib dev, but companies in general, make...
e.g. anouncement now, "coming fall 2023", pre order now: release expected somewhere Q2 next year

wish they just keep silent, until release is near (few months max away, not a year or longer)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> sure.. but enough staff, smart recording during sessions, etc.. can help tremendously shortening the time needed.
> And maybe i am grumpy because of the way too early announcements many companies (not only sample lib dev, but companies in general, make...
> e.g. anouncement now, "coming fall 2023", pre order now: release expected somewhere Q2 next year
> 
> wish they just keep silent, until release is near (few months max away, not a year or longer)


I can imagine it’s also a booking puzzle Spitfire has to solve. The best players, best engineers etc. - they all have their own schedules where a sampling project like this has to fit into.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> sure.. but enough staff, smart recording during sessions, etc.. can help tremendously shortening the time needed.
> And maybe i am grumpy because of the way too early announcements many companies (not only sample lib dev, but companies in general, make...
> e.g. anouncement now, "coming fall 2023", pre order now: release expected somewhere Q2 next year
> 
> wish they just keep silent, until release is near (few months max away, not a year or longer)I persoanlly


I personally don't think we need big companies like Spitfire and OT to be even faster in their production time, we need them to make good products, they are the big guys, they should be the ones leading the market, and not being the one to just pump out the most amount of libraries, and then have them be filled with bugs or not enought deep sampling (few RR and Dynamic layers) or have their legato to be sloppy compared to the legato of much smaller companies and with much less people working on it, than them.
But we do agree on the fact that they shouldn't announce things to early.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I can imagine it’s also a booking puzzle Spitfire has to solve. The best players, best engineers etc. - they all have their own schedules where a sampling project like this has to fit into.


still.. 2 years of silence already.. nothing about the modular (how well it goes, what it contains, teasers, behind the scenes etc.. just pure silence)
I am truly wondering what thursday will bring us (i am afraid of a disappointment).. in terms of the release schedule


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I personally don't think we need big companies like Spitfire and OT to be even faster in their production time, we need them to make good products, they are the big guys, they should be the ones leading the market, and not being the one to just pump out the most amount of libraries, and then have them be filled with bugs or not enought deep sampling (few RR and Dynamic layers) or have their legato to be sloppy compared to the legato of much smaller companies and with much less people working on it, than them.
> But we do agree on the fact that they shouldn't announce things to early.


Yes, they should make good products. i agree on that.  
I hope their new library set is a huge step up in quality.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I can imagine it’s also a booking puzzle Spitfire has to solve. The best players, best engineers etc. - they all have their own schedules where a sampling project like this has to fit into.


Yeah, this. Must be a nightmare. And that’s before you even get into the code and development side of things. 

As far as I’m concerned, Spitfire can take their sweet time with this. It’s the last big orchestral project from them for…years? Might as well get it right.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 6, 2022)

Imagine they release the modular sections only on black fridays and once it passes, you can't buy it.


----------



## Vik (Nov 6, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> personally don't think we need big companies like Spitfire and OT to be even faster in their production time, we need them to make good products


Sure – Spitfire probably has released 30-40 string libraries already, and they know that libraries that have taken a long time to get right often will keep selling for a long time – like for instance Hollywood Strings, Berlin Strings, CSS and many of their own string libraries. 

I'm sure that Appassionata also took quite some time to get right, and it ended up as what seems to be their best string library so far. They don't need to worry if some potential users claim that they aren't willing to wait months or even years before a library is ready to be released – they know that most of their future users haven't graduated from high school yet.

The main competition now is about which of these companies that have the most attractive and long-lasting flagship product.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

Vik said:


> The main competition now is about which of these companies that have the most attractive and long-lasting flagship product.


which is the modular orchestra, and if that takes another several years, they for those years are not part of the competition, until released. see, why i say they should not wait too long anymore?


----------



## LatinXCombo (Nov 6, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> The order of release will be
> 
> Triangles
> Second Violins that forgot their resin
> ...


No tromboon?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> way too early announcements


The announcement in 2020 wasn't a release date announcement though, it was a roadmap & they stuck to it pretty well...

They can take their time because they don't have competition. There isn't another developer out there who has announced a roadmap to a "beyond SSO" type product on one of the top 5 scoring stages.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> that would be waaaaaay to slow.. by the time they are done, the competition has improved their libs more than spitfire has for the modular ochestra. So Spitfire will then fall behind in tech and such. Also they will loose momentum/hype. No if they want to do it right, they should release the full orchestra in a short amount of time (meaning max 1 year from first library).. the shorter the interval between them the better. (and do a bundle sale once the bundle is available)
> People don't like waiting, so 4 to 5 years waiting for a complete orchestra is in these times, quite unwanted.
> I surely am not waiting so long (already waiting two years, if i would add 5 years, it's 7 years waiting in total) considering the competition is going faster.. and improves along the way.


I can't imagine that they will release the full orchestra over a short period and don't believe they will do it in a year. Personally, I think they are going to release it slowly over a number of years. One main library a year and possibly smaller AR releases throughout the year. 

It's already been 2 years and they have essentially released AROOF and the selections. So, I think it'll be one main section a year, two at max. Although such a long wait is unwanted, I think people will keep coming back even if it is over a very long period because it is a full orchestra recorded at AR. In addition, Spitfire will still be releasing all these other libraries throughout the years in between their big AR main releases.

For me I don't want to wait years for it, so I'm essentially going to just watch to see how it all plays out and may buy it once it's all complete and bundled as a full orchestra.


----------



## ism (Nov 6, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I feel like SF might modularize the libraries as much as possible and release the small modules on a regular basis similar to what they've done with the scoring selections but hopefully a bit more frequently and on a more regular schedule (every other month?). That way you could have a very core library in around 2 years (5 strings sections, 4 solo winds, 4 solo brass). Then a new round with further articulations and/or additional instruments. My fear on that is that it would ultimately follow the fate of BML to SSO where SF gave up on the comprehensiv
> 
> 
> Vik said:
> ...



I'd really welcome something very, very modular. Especially if if had all-flauntando modules. Or even multiple instalments of all-flautando modules. 

Ok, now I'm starting to get excited ..


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> For me I don't want to wait years for it, so I'm essentially going to just watch to see how it all plays out and may buy it once it's all complete and bundled as a full orchestra.


I'm in the same boat. I won't bother buying it in modules, why buy an in-complete AR1 Mod. Orchestra, and wait for year for it to be completed. Makes no sense for me. I don't know if Spitfire Audio is also considering this as a sales problem. Since they won't offer a full orchestral solution from the get to, but a half baked/incomplete orchestra. one module at a time, that could take several years. Who is going to buy it ? 

Just wondering if they have thought about this important detail, that has an impact on their sales.


----------



## Evans (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I won't bother buying it in modules, why buy an in-complete AR1 Mod. Orchestra, and wait for year for it to be completed. Makes no sense for me. I don't know if Spitfire Audio is also considering this as a sales problem. Since they won't offer a full orchestral solution from the get to, but a half baked/incomplete orchestra.


Why buy _anything_ that doesn't have a "complete" package offer, then? Why, for example, buy Pacific Strings? 

If it's good, it's good, and will likely blend or layer with plenty. They need to nail this, so they probably will.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Evans said:


> Why buy _anything_ that doesn't have a "complete" package offer, then? Why, for example, buy Pacific Strings?
> 
> If it's good, it's good, and will likely blend or layer with plenty. They need to nail this, so they probably will.


Maybe. You have a point. but it still makes it difficult to purchase libraries like these, I'm not even sure I'm going to buy Pacific Strings. I will wait until I watch, and read reviews from users.

Oh, it would be more suitable to discuss any other library on my thread in the 'Samples' section. This is the commercial Announcements section of the forum.


----------



## Evans (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Oh, it would be more suitable to discuss any other library on my thread in the 'Samples' section. This is the commercial Announcements section of the forum.


Mike leaves that up to the developers. I wasn't trashing Spitfire, favorably comparing another dev's product to their own, or asking for alternatives. Heck, I was using another to say why this SHOULD be considered as a purchase. 

You're the one coming here to give reasons why not to purchase.

EDIT: I'm moving on. No further responses on this topic.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Evans said:


> Mike leaves that up to the developers. I wasn't trashing Spitfire, favorably comparing another dev's product to their own, or asking for alternatives. Heck, I was using another to say why this SHOULD be considered as a purchase. You're the one coming here to give reasons why not to purchase.


That's not the point, I know you were not trashing Spitfire. But it is not customary to mention any other competing developers on the commercial announcements section. You have my thread on the 'Sample' section to mention other developers.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 6, 2022)

Literally every other high end flagship orchestra gets released in parts. It doesn’t mean each section will take a full year from the last, though. Like who cares how big a gap there was between any other developers’ various sections once they’re all out? If they’re good they do well and people gradually buy up the sections. Factor in that no one else is making one at Abbey Road. They can, should, and will space out the releases. Even if they were miraculously already done with all of them now.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Even if they were miraculously already done with all of them now.


Why would they not release them all, if they were miraculously done with all of them ? Wouldn't they want to get a return on their hard work, and investment into developing them ASAP ?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2022)

This looks interesting and I wonder if there's going to be a regular pro version. I don't think I want to buy a pro version of it because AR2 was botched and still no fix. I hope early buyers thoroughly go through all the mics for us


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm in the same boat. I won't bother buying it in modules, why buy an in-complete AR1 Mod. Orchestra, and wait for year for it to be completed. Makes no sense for me. I don't know if Spitfire Audio is also considering this as a sales problem. Since they won't offer a full orchestral solution from the get to, but a half baked/incomplete orchestra. one module at a time, that could take several years. Who is going to buy it ?
> 
> Just wondering if they have thought about this important detail, that has an impact on their sales.


I have visions of this thread in 10 years time, and you're like: "HURRY UP AND RELEASE THE TRIANGLES SPITFIRE SO I CAN BUY THIS THING!"

(I jest of course, 'Sculp. All meant in good faith and no intended offence.)

In all seriousness, we'll know more on Thursday. If it's a big all-in string library for example, then we can reasonably expect the rest of the orchestra in due course. If it's _*"Spitfire Abbey Road Triangles - Essential Articulations"*_ then we'll all need more coffee.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I have visions of this thread in 10 years time,


10 Years time... wow you are a very forward looking musician.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, this is going to be interesting. I usually wait until the bundle is on sale at 40%. But I've been waiting for this for over 2 years. This will be difficult.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, this is going to be interesting. I usually wait until the bundle is on sale at 40%. But I've been waiting for this for over 2 years. This will be difficult.


I’m the opposite! I’ll probably jump on this in half a decade or so (on offer of course!) when everyone else is eyeing up Spitfire’s new Royal Albert Hall sampling project. 😅


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Why would they not release them all, if they were miraculously done with all of them ? Wouldn't they want to get a return on their hard work, and investment into developing them ASAP ?


I think more people are able and willing to spend a few thousand over multiple years than there are people to spend it all at once. A famous sales / marketing trick is to break up something that is heavily priced into smaller pieces and feed them to the customer gradually.

In this case it makes the most sense to me as well, given the economical climate.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 6, 2022)

I would buy any complete section they come up with. Percussion or brass for "the" room sound. Strings for the way Appassionata legato works and it would be cool to have a complete articulation set (legato and shorts) of that quality. Woodwinds because I like the BBCSO sound of the woods but wish for some deeper sampling (and f*king fast attack sustain for clarinets!).

I would not buy: only flutes or cellos or horns and wait for the rest of the sections to come.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 6, 2022)

Hate to be that guy, but whilst we are all waiting for Friday, it’s worth remembering what we already have available, and how inexpensive some of the tools currently available are.

I’ve been looking at the thread below, and been blown away once again, with what some have been able to achieve.……..





__





What's your favorite sample Demo track you've every heard?


For me it's Dan Keen's originals piano Or Lucie Treacher's Baroque Crush src="">




vi-control.net





am I banned now ?


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 7, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Hate to be that guy, but whilst we are all waiting for Friday, it’s worth remembering what we already have available, and how inexpensive some of the tools currently available are.
> 
> I’ve been looking at the thread below, and been blown away once again, with what some have been able to achieve.……..
> 
> ...


Don't want to go too much off topic but something to realize is: We will only create that, which we can with sample libraries. So you won't hear compositions of things that samples aren't really good at. I've yet to hear a classical symphony or sonata which can fool even the greatest ears.

EDIT: For example, trailer music is a genre which has originated from what samples are best at. So examples of good music with sample libraries are usually trailer/epic.

While most people have the libraries they need, there could always come a library that fills a tiny gap in our possibilities.

But yeah, for the most part we're all set and just addicted to new shiny tools


----------



## ridgero (Nov 7, 2022)

My bet they are releasing 3 things:

- AR1MO - Percussions
- AROOF 9th Selection - ("Placeholder") Strings
- Updated SA Pro Player

Percussions would sell the least anyway, so it's best to start with them.



paulthomson said:


> Hey everyone - we do appreciate the feedback here re the UI - and an alternate Pro view is on our roadmap.








Why I despise the Spitfire Player...Rant alert.


Just goes to show how opinions vary. As a composer, the player makes sense to me, I really like it and it works exactly as I expected it to. That being said, I'm not a "tweaker". I like the simple, no-nonsense applications, and this one (and EW Play) are in that category for me. Yup. "Lots of...




vi-control.net





Besides small improvements, their own player hasn't been updated since HZ Strings, it looks nice, but it lacks of usability and in the opinion of many here the player is behind their competitors. If the alternate Pro view is really on their roadmap, then it makes sense to release it now.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 7, 2022)

The question is, will it be a full, include everything orchestral package or a "Yeah, well, we ran out of time, so you get some shorts, some trills and legato" A full orchestral package is going to be pricey, but worth it. All the good ones are 10+ years old (SSO, Berlin, VSL, EWHO....) The only new one is Synchron and it isn't cheap. I'm just not sure how many non-pros will be able to buy them at first, because the price will be high. 

And if they break it down into smaller packages, that might be good. Kind of how you can buy single instruments at OT for some of their libraries.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 7, 2022)

*You have been waiting for this...
10th November 2022*​


----------



## ridgero (Nov 7, 2022)

2 videos, 2 big hits mark the end of the video 🤔 


Spitfire Team said:


> *You have been waiting for this...
> 10th November 2022*​


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2022)

I hope i am waiting for "this", because is still don't know what "this" is..


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​



There seems to be an oboe tuning "A" somewhere in the back...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> What about AR2 was botched? I don't own it, but always good to know.


Wrong thread to be discussing that.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 7, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> What about AR2 was botched? I don't own it, but always good to know.


Several of the individual mic signals ... various instruments do not trigger correct notes - portamentos flip out too ... Notice and thorough documentation given through the year starting in January.

Hence I want good playthroughs on individual mic signals for Modular


----------



## NoamL (Nov 7, 2022)

Saxer said:


> There seems to be an oboe tuning "A" somewhere in the back...


and some kind of gong drum(?) hit again at the end. So... winds or perc?....


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 7, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> *You have been waiting for this...
> 10th November 2022*!​




It’s a Foley library with footsteps etc.!

You heard it from me first!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 7, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wrong thread to be discussing that.


Apologies, deleted Q.


----------



## monochrome (Nov 7, 2022)

Saxer said:


> There seems to be an oboe tuning "A" somewhere in the back...


I thought it was a bowed vibraphone on first listen


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 7, 2022)

Look forward to this! My only percussion library is still their old orchestral percussion, so I could be interested in something new in that department.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 7, 2022)

Please be Brass first


----------



## NoamL (Nov 7, 2022)

*More hints... 

*


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 7, 2022)

NoamL said:


> *More hints...
> 
> *



Horror effects from old movies? Should have got that one out a week or two ago.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 7, 2022)

NoamL said:


> *More hints...
> 
> *



Beautiful teaser trailer. Always nice to see some celluloid being turned over!


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 7, 2022)

It's a Choir! Or it's not a Choir.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> It's a Choir! Or it's not a Choir.


i think you are right


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 7, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i think you are right


But it says, "you have been waiting for this...", I have not been waiting for a choir.


----------



## stodesign12 (Nov 7, 2022)

Legato update for AROOF, that's all, no AR modular orchestra.

It would be pretty funny ngl 😁


----------



## blaggins (Nov 7, 2022)

Have we considered that these might not actually be virtual instruments, but rather this is the start of their FX plugins line, some Abbey Road focused signal path something-or-other?


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 7, 2022)

blaggins said:


> Have we considered that these might not actually be virtual instruments, but rather this is the start of their FX plugins line, some Abbey Road focused signal path path something-or-other?


now we have


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> But it says, "you have been waiting for this...", I have not been waiting for a choir.


SF knows what you want, even if you don't


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2022)

'The Pinnacle of Orchestral Sampling'

An AROOF Legato Update  , FX Plugins , Choirs  .... what other none related to the topic guesses will I be reading on this thread... COME ON FOLKS ... SMELL THE COFFEE.. It's

*AR1MO*


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2022)

whatever it is, we all have been waiting for it...


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 7, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> At this point, it had _better_ be AROOF Mod, I'm getting old!!


You aint the only one, Brother!


----------



## Flyo (Nov 7, 2022)

Same articulations across all sections for AROF. High Strings, Low Brass, Non 8ves,
Selections!

If one could dream!

Edited:
And then Modular.


----------



## Reznov981 (Nov 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, given what you predict here, it would take them at least 4 years to release AR1MO ?
> 
> 2026 or 2027 !


Yeah I don't personally think that'll be the case. That's _ too_ long of a stretch. I don't get the impression there will be scoring selections for this. The whole point of them was being pre-orchestrated, and I get 'plain and simple full orchestra's vibes from ARMO. Of course I could be wrong, but to me, it seems the only likely path is modules released over about a year.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Guys, can you please tone down the jokes? People are looking for serious information and you are disrespecting the developer with your shenanigans!
> 
> _Edit: The above is sarcasm in reference to a ridiculous post made in another upcoming string library thread._


For a second, I thought of making a certain 2nd Violin joke....


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 7, 2022)

I've been waiting for the Hi Strings for AR1. If this is the beginning of the Modular Orchestra, I have a feeling that wait will have been in vain.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 7, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> It's a Choir! Or it's not a Choir.


----------



## Vik (Nov 7, 2022)

blaggins said:


> Have we considered that these might not actually be virtual instruments, but rather this is the start of their FX plugins line, some Abbey Road focused signal path something-or-other?


Check the thread title.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 7, 2022)

That's a lot of teasing for a pineapple...


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 7, 2022)

They've had so much time to work with all of the instruments for the ensemble chunks of cement they threw on our front yard, I'm still going with all 4, as a set like BBCSO... all of the expected instruments. Yes, totally wishful thinking. Then they will come out with a choir and other stuff, followed by their best attempt at an Abbey Road Piano, to rival Garritan.

Then my alarm will go off and we'll all be downloading AROOF Percussion on Thursday.

Side note: I tell ya what would be a killer piano VST amidst 30,000 of them... if Spitfire hired a Fazioli for a month and sampled it at Abbey Road. You know that cannon thingy they use at sporting events to shoot T-Shirts into the crowd at between quarters/innings/periods? That's how I'd send my money to Spitfire to buy the Spitfire Audio Fazioli at Abbey Road. OK, I'll shut up now. Finally.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 7, 2022)

It would be hilarious (and awesome) if Spitfire did start off the Abbey Road flagship collection with a piano. I'd get it.


----------



## RSK (Nov 7, 2022)

Whatever it is, it will be the pinnacle. Which means Spitfire (and apparently every other developer) will go downhill from there.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2022)

Maybe a video with unrelated room noise showing a wooden floor could give us some hint.


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 7, 2022)

I think it's most likely the AR1 high strings, and yes, some of us have been waiting for that. A new Spitfire Choir would be great. The MO would be great, but I agree with others it's too soon. If it's something BIG maybe a piano, a tuba, or a double bass....definitely not a piccolo....maybe a full orchestra though. The thing that throws me is the movie projector and the tape on the floor. That could suggest Foley or SFX. I'll be watching.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> I think it's most likely the AR1 high strings, and yes, some of us have been waiting for that. A new Spitfire Choir would be great. The MO would be great, but I agree with others it's too soon. If it's something BIG maybe a piano, a tuba, or a double bass....definitely not a piccolo....maybe a full orchestra though. The thing that throws me is the movie projector and the tape on the floor. That could suggest Foley or SFX. I'll be watching.


high strings is not a pinnacle thing though and also not a first library in a new range


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> high strings is not a pinnacle thing though


Depends how high.


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 7, 2022)

Spitfire is collabing with AR and top class engineers (the structural kind, not audio) to physically raise AR higher so that anything recorded there will be the "pinnacle"


----------



## Jerner (Nov 7, 2022)

Cinematic percussion. Not classical orchestral but specifically aimed at modern big screen scoring. More instruments, dynamic layers, round robins and mics than ever. _bottle mic. _10 terabyte download.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 7, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> I think it's most likely the AR1 high strings, and yes, some of us have been waiting for that. A new Spitfire Choir would be great. The MO would be great, but I agree with others it's too soon.


In their original post they write that it will be "the launch of the first library in our new range".
AR1 is not new, and it woudn't be the first release.
I am pretty sure it's the first part of the Modular Orchestra. And I guess they will want to launch a flagship library like this with something that convinces as many customers to join the Modular Orchestra journey as possible. So most likely not a Choir or Percussion ...


----------



## Jerner (Nov 7, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> I am pretty sure it's the first part of the Modular Orchestra. And I guess they will want to launch a flagship library like this with something that convinces as many customers to join the Modular Orchestra journey as possible. So most likely not a Choir or Percussion ...


I'm guessing they will want to make as big a deal as possible of the room sound, seeing how that's what they're already doing. What better way to show off the room than with thunderous drums. Maybe brass but knowing Spitfire they'll be neutered this time too. Hearing Damage everywhere is getting pretty dull and they have tried to approach the Cinematic percussion twice now with Hammers and Resonate, albeit in pretty unconventional and specific ways. Time is calling for a new standard, the Pinnacle of percussion you might say. 

It's wishful thinking of course. All I know is that things are getting increasingly
e x c i t i n g.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Nov 8, 2022)

Jerner said:


> Cinematic percussion. Not classical orchestral but specifically aimed at modern big screen scoring. More instruments, dynamic layers, round robins and mics than ever. _bottle mic. _10 terabyte download.


Tímpani swarm


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 8, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> In their original post they write that it will be "the launch of the first library in our new range".
> AR1 is not new, and it woudn't be the first release.
> I am pretty sure it's the first part of the Modular Orchestra. And I guess they will want to launch a flagship library like this with something that convinces as many customers to join the Modular Orchestra journey as possible. So most likely not a Choir or Percussion ...


I must have missed that announcement about this release being the first of a new range. So I suppose this could be the ARMO. Seems like I recall the BBCSO seemed to appear out of nowhere and that was HUGE...so maybe they have been working on something new. They certainly could have developed "part" of some big new thing even with the pandemic delays.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 8, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> ...so maybe they have been working on something new. They certainly could have developed "part" of some big new thing even with the pandemic delays.


Yes, if I remember correctly, Paul Thomson mentioned in a video shortly after the launch of AR1 that some recordings for ARMO already happened. So it seems they had quite some time to prepare this launch properly. My guess is that they will kick off this new Series with a few very interesting "modules" and then add new ones over the course of the coming years. Similar to how they did it with AR1. Maybe the long awaited high-string legato will be even part of those first modules? We will see in a few days ...


----------



## stodesign12 (Nov 8, 2022)

It is interesting to speculate how the modular AR string library should be called, just Abbey Road Strings so it's the only one they offer? Or AR Studio Strings + AR Cinematic / Epic Strings? 
I hope it's just one, THE one to rule them all...


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 8, 2022)

stodesign12 said:


> It is interesting to speculate how the modular AR string library should be called, just Abbey Road Strings so it's the only one they offer? Or AR Studio Strings + AR Cinematic / Epic Strings?
> I hope it's just one, THE one to rule them all...


Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations
Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets, etc...
Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings

So my guess is that it will definitely be called "Abbey Road *One*: XXX", with XXX being either just "Strings", or a combination of "Adjective + Strings".


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 8, 2022)

I wonder if there's going to be a loyalty discount for the owners of the current ARO lineup. Would be nice, since it looks like it's all meant to work together.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 8, 2022)

ridgero said:


> My bet they are releasing 3 things:
> 
> - AR1MO - Percussions
> - AROOF 9th Selection - ("Placeholder") Strings
> ...


Does the "pro" in pro player mean we'd have to pay extra? For features which should have been on the UI in the first place?


----------



## stodesign12 (Nov 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets, etc...
> Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings
> 
> So my guess is that it will definitely be called "Abbey Road *One*: XXX", with XXX being either just "Strings", or a combination of "Adjective + Strings".


Yes, I agree with you, my mind wanted to completely separate this new modular libraries from the previous (kinda disappointing) Abbey Road One libraries, but that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 8, 2022)

I do wish Abbey Road Modular offers a detailed string quintet section (leaders including bass).


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets, etc...
> Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings
> 
> So my guess is that it will definitely be called "Abbey Road *One*: XXX", with XXX being either just "Strings", or a combination of "Adjective + Strings".


Abbey Road *One*: XXX ?

Is Paul Thomson going to dress up as a Swedish washing machine repair man ?


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 8, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I do wish Abbey Road Modular offers a detailed string quintet section (leaders including bass).


Me too – but isn't this pretty much what AR2 is about?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> "Abbey Road *One*: XXX"


Abbey Road After Dark? I didn't think Paul would be involved with anything quite so tawdry, but you never really know people, do you?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

More teasers please !


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 8, 2022)

Although, it could just as easily be released in sections. So, I'm just as much expecting something like a AR percussion release or something along those lines.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> More teasers please !


i wish they would make it clear (or a more useful hint) what it is they are going to present/launch etc thurday.. instead of these very vague teasers. (not even an instrument is heard, only noise floor: footsteps, cables falling/bumping in the room, a recorder starting, a video on a wall.. etc).
by doing so the hype will only increase, and that's what counts in an advertisement campaign: mass hyping before launch (and no vi-control is quite a small indicator, there is a very big world outside vi-c).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i wish they would make it clear (or a more useful hint) what it is they are going to present/launch etc thurday.. instead of these very vague teasers. (not even an instrument is heard, only noise floor: footsteps, cables falling/bumping in the room, a recorder starting, a video on a wall.. etc)


They like to keep us guessing  That's the whole idea of their teasers , keep it mysterious.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> They like to keep us guessing  That's the whole idea of their teasers , keep it mysterious.


it annoys the heck out of me... and i've been disappointed many times by their teasers vs the product once released.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i annoys the heck out of me... and i've been disappointed many times by their teasers vs the product once released.


Good luck this time around


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Good luck this time around


yes, i still hope it's what i think it is... and that would be awesome (if for the pricing i have in mind)


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> More teasers please !


If they keep posting teasers like that we will have deep-sampled room noise from Abbey Road before we get to the first actual instrument


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 8, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> If they keep posting teasers like that we will have deep-sampled room noise from Abbey Road before we get to the first actual instrument


Potential for a free IR.....


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


>



indeed.. that's how i now feel... but less rude...
(but still hoping that "it" means what i want it to be  )


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2022)

No info today I guess. So maybe there will be a "TOMORROW:" video on Wednesday.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 8, 2022)

NoamL said:


> No info today I guess. So maybe there will be a "TOMORROW:" video on Wednesday.


And I was hoping that today there would be a James Bond like "The Day before Tomorrow" teaser


----------



## gedlig (Nov 8, 2022)

I'd rather they take the Neural DSP method of teasing and just did 3 days of soon, sooner, tomorrow. No videos, no over promised and under delivered titles/captions, just 3 images.


----------



## Vik (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> yes, i still hope it's what i think it is... and that would be awesome (if for the pricing i have in mind)


Once I saw the thing about the pineapple of orchestral sampling, I became very confident that this is the Abbey Road modular orchestra, and that it will be at least on par with the best libraries from VLS, Orchestral Tools, CSS, themselves etc. 

Or this.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 8, 2022)

You won't see me posting even once in this thread, because I never fall prey to teaser marketing.

You see, I am so beyond paying any attention to evolutionary biology trigger marketing that I have no idea that THIS THURSDAY November 10th at 5pm GMT will be a Spitfire product reveal day.

No idea.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 8, 2022)

You have been waiting for this. Join us Thursday November 10th at 5pm GMT/ 9am PT for the launch of the first library in our new range partnered with Abbey Road Studios. Set a reminder for a premiere you don't want to miss.​


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

Pier said:


>



already been posted here


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> already been posted here


Sorry... I thought it was something new because the tweet is just minutes old


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> You have been waiting for this. Join us Thursday November 10th at 5pm GMT/ 9am PT for the launch of the first library in our new range partnered with Abbey Road Studios. Set a reminder for a premiere you don't want to miss.​



come on, tease some more on what it is....  (audio snippets, not just room noises, unless it's a convolution reverb based on AR)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 8, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, this is going to be interesting. I usually wait until the bundle is on sale at 40%. But I've been waiting for this for over 2 years. This will be difficult.


Agreed! The only Spitfire product I have ever purchased at the intro price was Appassionata (the loyalty discount for owning a strings library did bring the price down to something like 30% off IIRC).

My "overall" discount for all the Spitfire libraries I've purchased is something like 56% off, since the vast majority of my purchases were with the heavily-discounted sale bundles.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> Sorry... I thought it was something new because the tweet is just minutes old


Yeah, it was on youtube, now they also seem to have it posted on twitter.. (or reposted)


----------



## The Gost (Nov 8, 2022)

Pier said:


>



Nosferatu Orchestra.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i wish they would make it clear (or a more useful hint) what it is they are going to present/launch etc thurday.. instead of these very vague teasers. (not even an instrument is heard, only noise floor: footsteps, cables falling/bumping in the room, a recorder starting, a video on a wall.. etc).
> by doing so the hype will only increase, and that's what counts in an advertisement campaign: mass hyping before launch (and no vi-control is quite a small indicator, there is a very big world outside vi-c).


I hate that they send spam like this to my mail. A video with essentially nothing? Come on


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 8, 2022)

"For just $499 you too can own the license to a video shot at Abbey Road One!" #cinematicmasterpiece


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2022)

So that's what Trump is about to announce?
Yea I thought the strings background music was a giveaway... color me excited


----------



## robgb (Nov 8, 2022)

"The pinnacle of orchestral sampling."
LOL. Gotta love that Spitfire marketing.


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 8, 2022)

Wake me up on november 10th 🛌💤


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 8, 2022)

My new guess is that they'll release ARMO Violins & Violas, which can be purchased separately or as a bundle (50 each in a crazy BF intro sale, which gives them the possibility to later release other sections at higher prices). And this will replace the "High Strings" AROOF selection. Thereby, it'll be the beginning of a new series, and at the same time complete the old series. Would make everyone happy. 

Keep in mind, Spitfire might have a different target group than OT or VSL. Imo, meanwhile Spitfire targets mostly "hobbyists" (aspirational, semi-professional ones). So, the majority of their customers won't be too interested in a super expensive modular orchestra flagship library (especially in this economical climate), when they can get AROOF for much less. However, the Abbey Road brand does have mass appeal. Hence, completing AROOF (to make it more functional and versatile) with high strings legato might be what most of their customers are indeed waiting for, and they will gladly pay 100 bucks for that (instead of the usual 50 for one selection). This way, they are lured in tasting a full-fledged sectional/modular library with many different articulations etc., which might convince some of them to follow this path and buy the full ARMO over time as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

What if they begin with their favorite articuation : AR1MO Flautandos


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What if they begin with their favorite articuation : AR1MO Flautandos


I know someone who would be really happy (and it wouldn't be me, because I don't know myself).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I know someone who would be really happy (and it wouldn't be me, because I don't know myself).


Not me either, but someone will be happy


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 8, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> ARMO





muziksculp said:


> AR1MO


Since we all say AROOF for Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations, shouldn’t this be AROMO for Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Since we all say AROOF for Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations, shouldn’t this be AROMO for Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra?


AROMO sounds like the name of a Pest & Termite Control company


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

AR1MO is more classy !


----------



## Saxer (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> AR1MO is more classy !


How is it read? Aronmo? Aiareoneemmo?


----------



## carlc (Nov 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets, etc...
> Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings
> 
> So my guess is that it will definitely be called "Abbey Road *One*: XXX", with XXX being either just "Strings", or a combination of "Adjective + Strings".


Since it is a new chapter, I think they should call it Abbey Road Three 

Like when Rocky fought Clubber Lang.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 8, 2022)

ARO:EAE
Abbey Road One: Electronic Arts Edition


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 8, 2022)

carlc said:


> Since it is a new chapter, I think they should call it Abbey Road Three
> 
> Like when Rocky fought Clubber Lang.


Please no 🤣


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm all for brevity, so SMO. Spitfire Modular Orchestra.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

Saxer said:


> How is it read? Aronmo? Aiareoneemmo?


AR1MO

A : for Abbey
R : for Road
1 : for One
MO : for Modular 

SO, it's : Abbey Road One (MO) or (Modular)

I like saying MO. It's short, and easy. 

Hope this was helpful


----------



## Iskra (Nov 8, 2022)

AB3? Abbey Road 3?
I'm thinking that give that they stated (i think) it's going to be a modular project and they're not dropping everything at once, they might want to avoid the risk of loosing customers if they release different separate modules during 1, 2 or 3 years, they might use the original VSL approach with the special editions. Maybe launch the vol.1 with the classic orchestra, most common instruments and articulations, then they could release vol.2 with extended instruments and artics, and so on and so forth. This way the early adopters would have a new workhorse library to play with, and then those extra articulations or auxiliary instruments could be added as needed. 
So AB3:essential orchestra (woodwinds, brass, perc, strings), so no bass clarinet, no bongos, no wagner tubas,
AB4: Strings sordino, extended arts and instruments on WW and brass
AB5: Strings sul ponticello and sul tasto, harp, piano and auxiliary percussion
AB6: full choir and organ
AB7: Chamber strings

This would keep us entertained for months to come :-D

Plus, it would make sense that they recorded full woodwinds or brass when recording the Abbey Road expansions (why would you rent abbey road at four different times to record brass or woodwinds? Better to go once and record everything, then release a snack in the form of thematic trumpets while cleaning, coding and working on the main library).
For me, I just hope whatever it is it has the same huge amount of articulations as SCS has. I'm a sucker for all kind of classical but somewhat esoteric articulations


----------



## Vik (Nov 8, 2022)

Maybe they’ll use the already existing abbreviation (BML).




__





Spitfire Audio British Modular Library


Spitfire Audio’s BML range packages a full orchestral library into 20 individual modules.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Vik said:


> Maybe they’ll use the already existing abbreviation (BML).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. 

Abbey Road One is a prestigious part of the name, I have a feeling it will be part of the name.


----------



## KEM (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> AR1MO
> 
> A : for Abbey
> R : for Road
> ...



The more you say MO the more I’m reminded that I live in Missouri and that makes me upset


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

KEM said:


> The more you say MO the more I’m reminded that I live in Missouri and that makes me upset


What if you can imagine Abbey Road re-locating to Missouri (MO).  Now would that make you feel happy instead of upset ?


----------



## KEM (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What if you can imagine Abbey Road re-locating to Missouri (MO).  Now would that make you feel happy instead of upset ?



That would be pretty cool, I’ll trade the arch for Abbey Road any day of the week


----------



## The Gost (Nov 9, 2022)

Anyway marketing works well .... the less you show the more you want to see.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What if you can imagine Abbey Road re-locating to Missouri (MO).  Now would that make you feel happy instead of upset ?


It's heading that way already


----------



## Greeno (Nov 9, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> My new guess is that they'll release ARMO Violins & Violas, which can be purchased separately or as a bundle (50 each in a crazy BF intro sale, which gives them the possibility to later release other sections at higher prices). And this will replace the "High Strings" AROOF selection. Thereby, it'll be the beginning of a new series, and at the same time complete the old series. Would make everyone happy.
> 
> Keep in mind, Spitfire might have a different target group than OT or VSL. Imo, meanwhile Spitfire targets mostly "hobbyists" (aspirational, semi-professional ones). So, the majority of their customers won't be too interested in a super expensive modular orchestra flagship library (especially in this economical climate), when they can get AROOF for much less. However, the Abbey Road brand does have mass appeal. Hence, completing AROOF (to make it more functional and versatile) with high strings legato might be what most of their customers are indeed waiting for, and they will gladly pay 100 bucks for that (instead of the usual 50 for one selection). This way, they are lured in tasting a full-fledged sectional/modular library with many different articulations etc., which might convince some of them to follow this path and buy the full ARMO over time as well.


Agreed I think this is the best guess out of all


----------



## ennbr (Nov 9, 2022)

Iskra said:


> AB3? Abbey Road 3?


You are aware that the numbers referred to the Room they were recored in not versions of the lib


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 9, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Agreed I think this is the best guess out of all


Agreed - Only exception is if they do this instead of or in addition to violas they do… 2nd violins. (Serious guess, not a reference to anything else going on in the world of orchestral sampling.)


----------



## Begfred (Nov 9, 2022)

My guest is simply AR1 Symphonic (scoring?) Strings (Core and Pro), special price for AROOF owner, it won't be cheap but maybe there will be an ''affordable'' version and a pro version (999$ or more). Let see...


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> My new guess is that they'll release ARMO Violins & Violas, which can be purchased separately or as a bundle (50 each in a crazy BF intro sale, which gives them the possibility to later release other sections at higher prices). And this will replace the "High Strings" AROOF selection. Thereby, it'll be the beginning of a new series, and at the same time complete the old series. Would make everyone happy.
> 
> Keep in mind, Spitfire might have a different target group than OT or VSL. Imo, meanwhile Spitfire targets mostly "hobbyists" (aspirational, semi-professional ones). So, the majority of their customers won't be too interested in a super expensive modular orchestra flagship library (especially in this economical climate), when they can get AROOF for much less. However, the Abbey Road brand does have mass appeal. Hence, completing AROOF (to make it more functional and versatile) with high strings legato might be what most of their customers are indeed waiting for, and they will gladly pay 100 bucks for that (instead of the usual 50 for one selection). This way, they are lured in tasting a full-fledged sectional/modular library with many different articulations etc., which might convince some of them to follow this path and buy the full ARMO over time as well.


I agree, this is the most realistic scenario to be honest.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 9, 2022)

My guess is they would do best by slicing it up into core articulations and expansions for the same group of sections/instruments later. Many competitors slice it up in the same way. That way you don't force anyone into buying stuff they don't really want and keep the price relatively low. And of course a professional version of each release with much more mic positions. What also might work for me is if they'd slice up articulations like legato / longs versus shorts. Anything but releasing a couple of instrument sections at a time and then each with everything included.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Frederick said:


> My guess is they would do best by slicing it up into core articulations and expansions for the same group of sections/instruments later. Many competitors slice it up in the same way. That way you don't force anyone into buying stuff they don't really want and keep the price relatively low. And of course a professional version of each release with much more mic positions. What also might work for me is if they'd slice up articulations like legato / longs versus shorts. Anything but releasing a couple of instrument sections at a time and then each with everything included.


Yes, that's what I hope for too. 

Having 'Core Articulations' then adding more complementary articulations in a modular add-on system would make a lot of sense, and make it more affordable, you buy what you need in a modular system. i.e. If you don't need the Flautandos, you don't have to buy them until you need them. i.e. maybe the 'Core' Strings module will not have Flautandos  , but knowing SA that might not be the case.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 9, 2022)

Going by today's market and general lack of liquidity, in my opinion, it would make sense for Spitfire to make this affordable for the get go. So, a Pro, full mic, full articulation library at an affordable price...


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 9, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Going by today's market and general lack of liquidity, in my opinion, it would make sense for Spitfire to make this affordable for the get go. So, a Pro, full mic, full articulation library at an affordable price...


A Pro, full mic, full articulation library will be pricey! They are more likely to go for lower tier levels with reduced articulation and mics at the more affordable prices.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 9, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> A Pro, full mic, full articulation library will be pricey! They are more likely to go for lower tier levels with reduced articulation and mics at the more affordable prices.


Don't know why no-one sees or even talks about any other possibilities. I personally cannot afford pricey libraries at the moment. I do also want my libs to be full featured. Perhaps it would be good for devs reading these threads to see that people aren't happy about current sample library prices/ price expectations....

Anyway....


----------



## styledelk (Nov 9, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Don't know why no-one sees or even talks about any other possibilities. I personally cannot afford pricey libraries at the moment. I do also want my libs to be full featured. Perhaps it would be good for devs reading these threads to see that people aren't happy about current sample library prices/ price expectations....
> 
> Anyway....


I guess they should just cost less to make!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 9, 2022)

styledelk said:


> I guess they should just cost less to make!


Then Spitfire would either have to go the BBCSO-route and record (too) few dynamic layers, or they'd have to restrain themselves in terms of which esoteric playing styles they want to record, i.e. they'd have to focus mostly / solely on bread-and-butter articulations.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> AROMO sounds like the name of a Pest & Termite Control company


aromo is fine


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 9, 2022)

Years in the making. 
Set your alarms for the premiere you've been waiting for. ​


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2022)

Can't be that good. Paul isn't excited.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Can't be that good. Paul isn't excited.


he is excited, internally (didn't you notice the smiles?)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Can't be that good. Paul isn't excited.


That's a good sign it's not the Flautandos


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 9, 2022)

Oh my Gosh! The mystery is over....mostly... now let's start complaining that they blew the secret too quickly... mess with their heads a bit.  When they said it was something BIG and when I looked at the microphone placement I was sure it was a contrabass kazoo. I only recorded one of those in my entire career. Took four men to carry it into the studio, and we had to open double doors to get it inside the building. Still, I'm as excited as a Paul Thompson over the new announcement and my eyes will be glued to the screen tomorrow. Congrats to all of you who guessed right.


----------



## soulofsound (Nov 9, 2022)

So the AR1 wasn't yet a module. Interesting.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 9, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> So the brass wasn't yet a module. Interesting.


?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 9, 2022)

styledelk said:


> I guess they should just cost less to make!


Or sell more?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm looking forward, and super excited to hear the first module of the AR1MO series tomorrow.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 9, 2022)

Would it be very neive of me to think itll come in a kontakt version?


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> So the AR1 wasn't yet a module. Interesting.


?


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm looking forward, and super excited to hear the first module of the AR1MO series tomorrow.


it's armo, not ar1mo.. 
like armo strings, armo brass, armo percussion, armo woodwinds, armo choir, armo pianos, armo orchestra complete bundle


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 9, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Would it be very neive of me to think itll come in a kontakt version?


Unfortunately, yes


----------



## NoamL (Nov 9, 2022)

It kinda sounds like Modular Orchestra will be the actual brand name. So we can keep the ARMO acronym and just add a letter for the module - ARMOP, ARMOS, ARMOB, ARMOW.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 9, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Keep in mind, Spitfire might have a different target group than OT or VSL. Imo, meanwhile Spitfire targets mostly "hobbyists" (aspirational, semi-professional ones). So, the majority of their customers won't be too interested in a super expensive modular orchestra flagship library (especially in this economical climate), when they can get AROOF for much less. However, the Abbey Road brand does have mass appeal. Hence, completing AROOF (to make it more functional and versatile) with high strings legato might be what most of their customers are indeed waiting for, and they will gladly pay 100 bucks for that (instead of the usual 50 for one selection). This way, they are lured in tasting a full-fledged sectional/modular library with many different articulations etc., which might convince some of them to follow this path and buy the full ARMO over time as well.



Anyone who thinks that ARMO will be affordable, I'd be very happy if you are right but I suspect you will be disappointed.

The biggest selling point of ARMO is the coherence, which will be enabled by the fact that you won't _need_ to use any other products because the orchestra is so deep sampled. It's an attempt to swing the pendulum back to "one orchestra in a box." And every time a product like this has launched it has sold at a massive premium to working composers first and hobbyists years later. EWQLSO and BML are examples.

Spitfire have 3 full deep sampled orchestras for sale already: SSO, BBCSO, & Studio Orchestra. They really want hobbyists to buy these with SSO as the 'premium for hobbyists' line.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 9, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Would it be very neive of me to think itll come in a kontakt version?


I salute your optimism.


----------



## ism (Nov 9, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Anyone who thinks that ARMO will be affordable, I suspect you will be disappointed.


It's possible that the modularity will make it affordable though, in pieces at least. 

One extreme would be the OT-style individual instruments, which is a model I'm sometimes ambivalent about, but it's been great in letting me pick up pieces of, for instance, the Arks that I just wouldn't buy otherwise. 

Then if you look at Appassionata, it's obviously limited compared to the enormous number of articulation in SCS, or even SStS. But it also also feels very affordable, and all it all, fantastically good value. 

Sill hoping that it's an all-flautando module to start with. Despite some of the above doom-sayers, I mean:





muziksculp said:


> That's a good sign it's not the Flautandos


Why would you say that !!!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Anyone who thinks that ARMO will be affordable, I suspect you will be disappointed.
> 
> Spitfire have 3 full deep sampled orchestras for sale already: SSO, BBCSO, & Studio Orchestra. Each of them have their selling points & price levels already - which have not changed iirc since AROOF was launched.
> 
> ...


Uh Aroof is entirely a different category library, it's more in the vain of albions (pre orchestrated ensembles).
The coherence selling point, is kind of moot, because you can say the same for for SSO + JB Perc or BBC PRO: recorded in the same room, multi mics, all instruments most orchestas have. The only new thing is "deep sampled" argument, that might push the pricepoint upwards.
We don't know what they will do with SSO + JB perc (standard and pro) versions.
My guess is the full armo orchestra (bundle price) will be around 2 to 2.5K. (higher might alienate the target customer, which is accustomed to the 2K top pricepoint, but mostly lower)
Like SSO PRO Complete is currently.

i still think they will lower the pricepoint of SSO bundles (once the armo bundle is available), and discontinue the standard, and replace it with pro only, for nearing the current standard complete bundle price (1300 to 1500ish), so it sits in between BBC and ARMO nicely. 2K for armo standard (less mics), 2.5K armo pro

Individual modules might be nearing 1000 bucks for a pro, and 600 for the standard (in the vain of the current SSO modules pricing).


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 9, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Years in the making.
> Set your alarms for the premiere you've been waiting for.​



If it will not be Nathan Mccree's own JV-1080's sounds sampled in the studio through speakers, I will be very disappointed. What he was doing back in the 90's was pretty complicated.

Sounds familiar?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 9, 2022)

Basically, I think we can conclude the if you want the whole AR modular orchestra once it's all complete or if you buy it all in pieces as its released with all its mics and articulations then it is going to all add up to be pretty expensive. At least priced higher than both BBCSO Pro and SSO Pro.


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 9, 2022)

Iskra said:


> So AB3:essential orchestra (woodwinds, brass, perc, strings), so no bass clarinet, no bongos, no wagner tubas,
> AB4: Strings sordino, extended arts and instruments on WW and brass
> AB5: Strings sul ponticello and sul tasto, harp, piano and auxiliary percussion
> AB6: full choir and organ
> ...


This, to be honest, makes the most amount of sense to me, aside from releasing it in "strings, brass, woods, etc." style. It's a good way to sell pieces of a product that feel like they can be part of a whole.

Why would I ever want to buy only violins and violas? So I can fill it in with celli and basses from another library? Is that gonna work? Then might as well just wait for celli and basses to release then.
Thing is, I don't believe everyone looking forward to this wants or owns Abbey Road Foundations. Either because the ensemble patches are not what they want, or they don't feel that this alone will fill any gaps that they have.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 9, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Or sell more?


I think you overestimate how many customers are out there for an orchestral library. This isn’t like Serum or Sylenth. And Abbey Road is very expensive to record in.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 9, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I think you overestimate how many customers are out there for an orchestral library. This isn’t like Serum or Sylenth. And Abbey Road is very expensive to record in.


Perhaps...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Hopefully the Legatos are the next gen. similar or even better than what they did with Appassionata Strings.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully the Legatos are the next gen. similar or even better than what they did with Appassionata Strings.


X


----------



## Olympum (Nov 9, 2022)

Maybe I am asking the obvious ... but what makes it "modular"? Is the intent something like Aaron Venture's Infinite series with all the individual players?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> it's armo, not ar1mo..
> like armo strings, armo brass, armo percussion, armo woodwinds, armo choir, armo pianos, armo orchestra complete bundle


No, it's AR1MO , because ARMO sounds like a Private Security Patrol Services Company


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

ism said:


> It's possible that the modularity will make it affordable though, in pieces at least.
> 
> One extreme would be the OT-style individual instruments, which is a model I'm sometimes ambivalent about, but it's been great in letting me pick up pieces of, for instance, the Arks that I just wouldn't buy otherwise.
> 
> ...


Because Paul wasn't too excited, and he is usually very very excited about Flautandos. 

Plus.. I'm not a big fan of Flautandos. Haha


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> No, it's AR1MO , because ARMO sounds like a Private Security Patrol Services Company


LoL, noo it sounds like a military thing (top notch) and stands its ground firmly.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

ism said:


> Sill hoping that it's an all-flautando module to start with. Despite some of the above doom-sayers, I mean:


Hopefully Not. That would surely put me to sleep during the walkthrough 🛌


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> No, it's AR1MO , because ARMO sounds like a Private Security Patrol Services Company





RogiervG said:


> LoL, noo it sounds like a military thing (top notch) and stands its ground firmly.


Your both wrong. It’s AROMO, since we already have AROOF! 😬


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> It’s AROMO


Is that a new fragrance ?


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Your both wrong. It’s AROMO, since we already have AROOF! 😬


No, they didn't mention abbey road *one* specifically, just abbey road modular orchestra, so ARMO it is!


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 9, 2022)

Olympum said:


> Maybe I am asking the obvious ... but what makes it "modular"? Is the intent something like Aaron Venture's Infinite series with all the individual players?


I think "modular" in this sense means "sold in separate pieces," whichever way they decide to do this.
Something like SSO is modular as it's all separate products (strings, brass, winds) which all form a whole.
BBCSO, on the other hand, is not, as you can only buy the entire orchestra all together, not the individual pieces separately.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Is that a new fragrance ?


now that i agree with: sounds like a new fragrance


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> now that i agree with: sounds like a new fragrance


If it needs music for the commercial, I'm ready to compose some Aromatic music for it.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2022)

Makes no sense to release high strings module first. The new library can't be both the first of a new range and the last of the selections. It makes much more sense to release the high strings selection, if they are planning one, first because I'm sure it will take much less time to make and it'll make up for low price with volume. Get people to spend on what's probably the most desirable selection first and then release the full strings module later after whetting people's appetites. The people who won't buy expensive libraries aren't affected. The people who do probably will have bought the selection.

By contrast, they've already gone through all their woodwind possibilities with the selections, and for reasons that have already been discussed quite a bit, woodwinds would be one of the easier libraries to finish under covid restrictions. Still think percussion is just as likely (and that there will be no percussion selection).


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 9, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Makes no sense to release high strings module first. The new library can't be both the first of a new range and the last of the selections. It makes much more sense to release the high strings selection, if they are planning one, first because I'm sure it will take much less time to make and it'll make up for low price with volume. Get people to spend on what's probably the most desirable selection first and then release the full strings module later after whetting people's appetites. The people who won't buy expensive libraries aren't affected. The people who do probably will have bought the selection.
> 
> By contrast, they've already gone through all their woodwind possibilities with the selections, and for reasons that have already been discussed quite a bit, woodwinds would be one of the easier libraries to finish under covid restrictions. Still think percussion is just as likely (and that there will be no percussion selection).


I don’t think they will compete with each other at all. The high strings selection will be octaves and low priced, and the modular strings will be separate sections and soloists and be higher priced. Therefore I don’t think the release sequence really matters since the target audiences differs.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Makes no sense to release high strings module first. The new library can't be both the first of a new range and the last of the selections. It makes much more sense to release the high strings selection, if they are planning one, first because I'm sure it will take much less time to make and it'll make up for low price with volume. Get people to spend on what's probably the most desirable selection first and then release the full strings module later after whetting people's appetites. The people who won't buy expensive libraries aren't affected. The people who do probably will have bought the selection.
> 
> By contrast, they've already gone through all their woodwind possibilities with the selections, and for reasons that have already been discussed quite a bit, woodwinds would be one of the easier libraries to finish under covid restrictions. Still think percussion is just as likely (and that there will be no percussion selection).


high strings is not even a question if it's part of the modular ochestra, when it's released: it's simple not.
It's will be part of the aroof set, which is an entirely different range of libraries (pre-orchestrated ensembles based like the albions are).
Tomorrow is about the modular orchestra (non pre-orchestrated ensembles based: having full control over each section/instrument within the module)


----------



## Saxer (Nov 9, 2022)

The *A*bbey *MO*dular *R*oad *E*pisode - That's AMORE!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

Saxer said:


> The *A*bbey *MO*dular *R*oad *E*pisode - That's AMORE!


but.. episode <what> ?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I don’t think they will compete with each other at all. The high strings selection will be octaves and low priced, and the modular strings will be separate sections and soloists and be higher priced. Therefore I don’t think the release sequence really matters since the target audiences differs.


I understand the differences, but sequencing does matter for the reason I mentioned. A pro/enthusiast is unlikely to get the selection if they already have the real deal, but more likely to buy both if the selection comes out a decent amount of time before the full modular section.



RogiervG said:


> high strings is not even a question if it's part of the modular ochestra, when it's released: it's simple not.
> It's will be part of the aroof set, which is an entirely different range of libraries (pre-orchestrated ensembles based like the albions are).
> Tomorrow is about the modular orchestra (non pre-orchestrated ensembles based: having full control over each section/instrument within the module)


Yeah I was mostly responding to speculation that occurred before Paul's video saying it's the modular library. I'm aware of the things you mention, I was just pointing out to others that there's no way that a library is going to somehow be a part of two distinct ranges (selections and the modular orchestra).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 9, 2022)

Finally An Abbey Road Toolkit!

FAART


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Finally An Abbey Road Toolkit!
> 
> FAART


Fervent Abbey Road Toolkit..
f..t
but luckely it aint a toolkit, it's going to be way better...


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 9, 2022)

All Modular Abbey Road Orchestra


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Years in the making.
> Set your alarms for the premiere you've been waiting for. ​



Can we start here next time please?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 9, 2022)

Several people seem to think that "modular" means a string module, a brass module, etc., like SSO. That doesn't make any sense. Why would they call this one the Modular Orchestra if it is going to be packaged just like SSO?

Plus we already have an idea of what Spitfire means by "modular", since the predecessor to SSO was the BML line. They consolidated it into strings, brass, and winds because it was clunky having separate Kontakt libraries for each module. But the Spitfire plugin gets around this, like with AROOF and the Selections libraries showing up together in the same plugin.

The only real question is how granular they will get. Will it be one module per section? One module per family of instruments (like trombones + bass trombones + contrabass trombone)? Something different? I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 9, 2022)

Ohhh... It hurt when he said it's going to take place over years. Expected, but still.

I'm not sure what kind of modularity this is going to be. There are arguments for and against each prediction. Full core orchestra would be the coolest, but that's definitely too good to be true. Core strings with expansions down the road are more likely.

I would be annoyed if we got let's say just violins. However, they've given us AROOF + Selections and with that, it's kind of justified for them to give us just "ARO: Violins" now, because we have an adequate environment to put that small module into. But we'll see. I hope we're getting something bigger tomorrow.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Several people seem to think that "modular" means a string module, a brass module, etc., like SSO. That doesn't make any sense. Why would they call this one the Modular Orchestra if it is going to be packaged just like SSO?
> 
> Plus we already have an idea of what Spitfire means by "modular", since the predecessor to SSO was the BML line. They consolidated it into strings, brass, and winds because it was clunky having separate Kontakt libraries for each module. But the Spitfire plugin gets around this, like with AROOF and the Selections libraries showing up together in the same plugin.
> 
> The only real question is how granular they will get. Will it be one module per section? One module per family of instruments (like trombones + bass trombones + contrabass trombone)? Something different? I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


Yep. In my opinion the only questions are how granular, and in what way they'll be granular - instruments and groupings, articulations, or some combination of both (sort of like the old BML).


----------



## Olympum (Nov 9, 2022)

Draco Solis said:


> I think "modular" in this sense means "sold in separate pieces," whichever way they decide to do this.
> Something like SSO is modular as it's all separate products (strings, brass, winds) which all form a whole.
> BBCSO, on the other hand, is not, as you can only buy the entire orchestra all together, not the individual pieces separately.


Just like OT moved from Konkakt to SINE to allow them to do this and get out of the NI licensing, isn't this notion of modularity then a packaging / authorisation / sales problem, rather than a new product / library altogether? Why couldn't they move for example SSO from Kontakt to their proprietary SF player and allow a-la-carte purchases, or even do this with BBCSO which is already in the new player? I see so many people excited, not sure I get the why?


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 9, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Years in the making.
> Set your alarms for the premiere you've been waiting for.​



Now that's a teaser ❤️


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Ohhh... It hurt when he said it's going to take place over years. Expected, but still.


However he also said: "we've ever undertaken", which is past sense. Going by that, those many years are already in the past (recording/editing: aka the libraries are finished), now it's time to unleash the orchestra bit by bit (or bits by bits), which is done in parts because it gives them multiple hype moments for them to get new/recurring customers wanting the next new module. I can see that, not that i as customer like to wait longer than needed... from a business perspective i get the partial release method.

It's still not sure what modular means:

à la carte like: single instruments available seperately? same for sections (1st violins, horns, etc) ? (pick and choose as you go)

OR
section wise: strings, brass, woods, percussion (etc)
(with or without separate extended playing technique modules: e.g. Muted Brass, sordino strings)


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 9, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Now that's a teaser ❤️


But will he be very excited


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 9, 2022)

NoamL said:


> It kinda sounds like Modular Orchestra will be the actual brand name. So we can keep the ARMO acronym and just add a letter for the module - ARMOP, ARMOS, ARMOB, ARMOW.


Or SMO?

Spitfire Modular Orchestra.

It’s shorter, easier.

SMOP, SMOS, SMOB, SMOW.

(Does any of those abbreviations mean anything in English?)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Olympum said:


> Maybe I am asking the obvious ... but what makes it "modular"? Is the intent something like Aaron Venture's Infinite series with all the individual players?


NO.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 9, 2022)

Brilliant. Can’t wait to hear this.

What caught my ears was the “years” thing. On the one hand, it’s great that SF are letting this one cook properly.

On the other hand, “years” is somewhat nebulous, open to delays and issues and well…will ‘Scalp ever get his full orchestra?

But great that Spitfire are doing this. And by the sounds of it, their final definitive orchestra, short of sampling tech taking a big leap?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> NO.


And you know this how?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And you know this how?


Yeah, the "years" thing suggests to me more granularity to the modules, not less.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 9, 2022)

Spitfire's Mod Orchestra. MOD is your acronym. Bob is your uncle.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Brilliant. Can’t wait to hear this.
> 
> What caught my ears was the “years” thing. On the one hand, it’s great that SF are letting this one cook properly.
> 
> ...


He also said "we've ever undertaken" = past sense. Which would imply those many years over, and now they are releasing the finished product, bit(s) by bit(s).


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 9, 2022)

So, is this all new recording, or the AR recordings repurposed?

Is this adding on to the AR recordings, so we have a bigger AR Orchestral library?

Or is this an entirely brand new and different product?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> I would be annoyed if we got let's say just violins. However, they've given us AROOF + Selections and with that, it's kind of justified for them to give us just "ARO: Violins" now, because we have an adequate environment to put that small module into. But we'll see. I hope we're getting something bigger tomorrow.


But they haven’t given us the AROOF violins/high strings yet!

I find it a bit rich that they’re starting a new series when they haven’t finished the last one, and it’s been out now for what, two years?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 9, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> He also said "we've ever undertaken" = past sense. Which would imply those many years over, and now they are releasing the finished product, bit(s) by bit(s).


He’s talking in the future sense. 
Weeks already complete but more to come over the coming years.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 9, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> But they haven’t given us the AROOF violins/high strings yet!
> 
> I find it a bit rich that they’re starting a new series when they haven’t finished the last one, and it’s been out now for what, two years?


EXACTLY!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Or is this an entirely brand new and different product?


This


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 9, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Several people seem to think that "modular" means a string module, a brass module, etc., like SSO. That doesn't make any sense. Why would they call this one the Modular Orchestra if it is going to be packaged just like SSO?
> 
> Plus we already have an idea of what Spitfire means by "modular", since the predecessor to SSO was the BML line. They consolidated it into strings, brass, and winds because it was clunky having separate Kontakt libraries for each module. But the Spitfire plugin gets around this, like with AROOF and the Selections libraries showing up together in the same plugin.
> 
> The only real question is how granular they will get. Will it be one module per section? One module per family of instruments (like trombones + bass trombones + contrabass trombone)? Something different? I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


What if modular means more layers for strings? Whole 1st strings, chamber, first chairs. Maybe subsections ready for divisi? I guess not Dimension Strings kind of modular. For winds and brass it might be per instrument type.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> But they haven’t given us the AROOF violins/high strings yet!
> 
> I find it a bit rich that they’re starting a new series when they haven’t finished the last one, and it’s been out now for what, two years?


I know, right?

All this after they officially announced what selections they were releasing and what instruments and when, and then Paul was reminiscing about that movie Shazaam, where Sinbad plays a genie.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I know, right?
> 
> All this after they officially announced what selections they were releasing and what instruments and when, and then Paul was reminiscing about that movie Shazaam, where Sinbad plays a genie.


Perhaps the delay is due to Christian and Paul being unable to agree on the name for the high strings.

Word on the street is Christian wants to call them 'History-in-the-making High Strings' but Paul prefers 'very excited violins and violas'!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 9, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Uh Aroof is entirely a different category library, it's more in the vain of albions (pre orchestrated ensembles).



That's kinda my point.

For years and years if you wanted Spitfire's AIR samples, then Albion was an affordable entry point, but BML (and then Symphonic Orchestra) were much pricier.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

oh well i might not buy it afterall...


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 9, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> oh well i might not buy it afterall...


Famous last words


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 9, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Famous last words


the key word is: not.
If you keep it out, the outcome changes. but that depends on what i might do


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> But they haven’t given us the AROOF violins/high strings yet!
> 
> I find it a bit rich that they’re starting a new series when they haven’t finished the last one, and it’s been out now for what, two years?


I kind of get what you're saying, but it's Black Friday season and they are not going to waste the moment on a $50 library and then drop a huge release after everyone spent their money, just to be able to say they released things in the proper order. And who knows, maybe their strings aren't even there yet and neither series has strings ready to go.

Pretty sure most companies stagger releases from different series anyway - anybody know if OT or Cinesamples released _nothing_ between Berlin/CineSymphony libraries? Different collections have different requirements in terms of time, and I'm sure they want to release the big ones as soon as they're ready. Seems more like the AR selections were more about buying time for ARMO than ARMO interrupting the AR selections.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2022)

As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said anything definitive about how many more Film Scoring Selections are left (if any), and what they will be.

Talk about a "High Strings" section is VI-C rumor.


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 9, 2022)

Rumor, yes - but that’s the only major part of the orchestra missing (obviously there are lots of smaller gaps), plus it is usually one of if not the most central part of the orchestral… its absence would be extremely noticeable.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Perhaps the delay is due to Christian and Paul being unable to agree on the name for the high strings.
> 
> Word on the street is Christian wants to call them 'History-in-the-making High Strings' but Paul prefers 'very excited violins and violas'!


Abbey Road Film Catering Selections - Violentils & Violasagna


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Because Paul wasn't too excited, and he is usually very very excited about Flautandos.
> 
> Plus.. I'm not a big fan of Flautandos. Haha


I thought Christian was the flautando person?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said anything definitive about how many more Film Scoring Selections are left (if any), and what they will be.
> 
> Talk about a "High Strings" section is VI-C rumor.


Unless it's 'Titilating Triangles', what else can it be?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said anything definitive about how many more Film Scoring Selections are left (if any), and what they will be.
> 
> Talk about a "High Strings" section is VI-C rumor.


There are nine total, so just one left.






AVAILABLE NOW — Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations


Speaking as a complete sample nerd for a moment and not as a Spitfire representative, when this project came together I was quite literally screaming inside with excitement. This project, and the following projects to come, are the absolute dream for me. If you ask me what is the one thing I'd...




vi-control.net





Perhaps they have decided after that post to have additional ones, but nine are "officially" confirmed.

Edit: @Futchibon beat me to it! Should have refreshed the page before posting.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm well aware of that post (and have re-posted several times over the last couple years, including on my thread laying out the Abbey Road One Info).

And yet that post is neither _definitive_ nor _official_, and things can change over the course of two years. They've also mentioned having to bin projects that haven't worked out.


----------



## jamie8 (Nov 9, 2022)

I for one am very excited ,"take note Paul " although i won't be purchasing any more from Spitfire until they fix the bugs in abbey road two and release the last module for abbey road one.
i have invested like many a fair amount on this company but no more until i see they have fixed what is not working.
I believe that they owe us this as we the public have put our trust and money in them and its getting a little tiresome, release after release and nothing is fixed, I feel like a guinea pig and a little silly for falling for the marketing hype. support is one thing and we need to support them but the veneer is showing.


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 10, 2022)

I just found this 100% accurate image of @muziksculp eagerly looking forward to tonight’s announcement:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I just found this 100% accurate image of @muziksculp eagerly looking forward to tonight’s announcement:


LOL.. That's Very accurate  ❤️


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

This is a 100% accurate image of @muziksculp one hour after today’s announcement


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

Hey guys, I'm flattered. You give me so much attention here. I love it, and love you all .. ❤️

OK.. Now, Do you know when the first AR1MO update will be released ?


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hey guys, I'm flattered. You give me so much attention here. I love it, and love you all .. ❤️
> 
> OK.. Now, Do you know when the first AR1MO update will be released ?


You mean the first AROMO update?


----------



## damcry (Nov 10, 2022)

_H-6 …_


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> You mean the first AROMO update?


The fragrance ?


----------



## The Gost (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hey guys, I'm flattered. You give me so much attention here. I love it, and love you all .. ❤️
> 
> OK.. Now, Do you know when the first AR1MO update will be released ?


The last bugs will be fixed within two years in the meantime we will have 22 excited and so on (I did not receive free products from Spitfire Audio I paid for them all and many at full price)


----------



## holywilly (Nov 10, 2022)

A hotfix update will probably release within 24 hours after the release.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 10, 2022)

Prediction: in today's video, Paul will not be _very_ excited, but rather _incredibly_ excited


----------



## carlc (Nov 10, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Prediction: in today's video, Paul will not be _very_ excited, but rather _incredibly_ excited


Actual recent photo from Spitfire’s Facebook channel…


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 10, 2022)

Less then 100 minutes!


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 10, 2022)

There's a timer in their website too. It says in like less than 10 min?









Spitfire Audio — Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion


The professional composer series starts now



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

NoVc375 said:


> There's a timer in their website too. It says in like less than 10 min?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 8 mins according to that timer.


----------



## Sean Linge (Nov 10, 2022)

NoVc375 said:


> There's a timer in their website too. It says in like less than 10 min?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, it's done now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hmm, I wonder what that timer was about.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

The timer counted down to “only one hour of waiting left” before our lives will undergo the third once in a lifetime paradigm shift ever


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 10, 2022)

They got the time zones wrong. We just ended daylight savings time in the US, they might have made the timer page before that happened.


----------



## TomaeusD (Nov 10, 2022)

Show's over, folks. It was fun while it lasted. This was hype for hype's sake.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

Looks like it starts at 9 am - so almost an hour


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

Any final guesses for the library size? 

I'll put my chip on 180GB.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 10, 2022)

You forget that was lose an additional 1.27 minutes per day here. Daylight shavings.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Any final guesses for the library size?
> 
> I'll put my chip on 180GB.


For the first module?


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 10, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> They got the time zones wrong. We just ended daylight savings time in the US, they might have made the timer page before that happened.


This makes the most sense, the timer on their website failed to adjust to the time change.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

NoVc375 said:


> Hmm, I wonder what that timer was about.



Marketing department forgot about BWI 

(Bri'ish Winnertime, Innit)


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> For the first module?



aye

that'd be about 15GB per mic position/mix signal. Which is similar to 14GB for an orchestral percussion library I can't say but that is named after a judge on Great British Bake Off


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

Final bet: heart says woodwinds but brain says percussion, and I’ll go with my brain on this one.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Final bet: heart says woodwinds but brain says percussion, and I’ll go with my brain on this one.


why percussion? it makes not much sense for a first library. woodwinds or strings or brass is more important in an orchestra


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 10, 2022)

My guess is that if its strings, and if the legato is as good as Appassionata ... Then it's simple. I will love Spitfire forever.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

One thing that somehow has been glossed over and unanswered in this entire thread.

Will. This. Change. Everything?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> One thing that somehow has been glossed over and unanswered in this entire thread.
> 
> Will. This. Change. Everything?


As long as Paul is very _very _excited!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> why percussion? it makes not much sense for a first library. woodwinds or strings or brass is more important in an orchestra


I think people have given lots of good reasons throughout this thread. You're assuming Spitfire just gets to pick whatever section it wants to release first, when they may be limited by what they've been able to put together.

Also, percussion is a standout section at Abbey Road.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 10, 2022)

A new leaked preview of the Pinnacle of Orchestral Sampling!

View attachment Pinnacle_Of_Sampling.mp4


These are top-shelf duck calls and cuica recordings.


----------



## Karmand (Nov 10, 2022)

That.


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> A new leaked preview of the Pinnacle of Orchestral Sampling!
> 
> View attachment Pinnacle_Of_Sampling.mp4
> 
> ...


Remarkable!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

sound like someone tries to blow an owl (first sound) and later a duck or something..

winds it is


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody has made a pinochle joke yet.


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2022)

5 mins!


----------



## Karmand (Nov 10, 2022)

Where's the Live link?


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Getsumen (Nov 10, 2022)

It's low percussion. Bit of a letdown with the hype ig but that's what you get for hyping it up








Spitfire Audio — Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion


The professional composer series starts now



www.spitfireaudio.com




Quite pricy wow


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

LOW-PERC ?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

called it


----------



## ed buller (Nov 10, 2022)

bass Triangle ?

e


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

So, very modular in the end!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

Whoever said percussion, you got it!!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 10, 2022)

Low Percussion.

$449 / $309 intro.

Edit: $349 intro price. It's showing up as $309 for me, probably because I own AROOF.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 10, 2022)

@NoamL


----------



## damcry (Nov 10, 2022)

100GB


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 10, 2022)

*AROLP!  *


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Yep hahaha it's going to all be bloody pricey


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 10, 2022)

I know I'm being a huge downer before even really taking a look but I fear for wallets if low perc alone is 450$. Percussion in total is going to have to run you over 1-1.5k grand alone probably


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah this full orchestra is gonna cost a fortune, lol. But it's already clear that they aren't kidding around with the term "deep sampling".


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> I know I'm being a huge downer before even really taking a look but I fear for wallets if low perc alone is 450$. Percussion in total is going to have to run you over 1-1.5k grand alone probably


Yeah, just percussion will be hitting the 1k mark probably, but I was expecting this. Also, because it's only low percussion then I dread to think how expensive and modular/split out all the other strings, brass and woodwind Modular libraries are going to be.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

No surprise. They're sampling at the VSL depth now (or higher). Going to cost. I'm glad they're not skimping out and watering down to appease everybody.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

There are no Timpani.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> There are no Timpani.


Timpani will come in the mid percussion release. Stay tuned!!


----------



## ZTYAAA (Nov 10, 2022)

349$ ???


----------



## AEF (Nov 10, 2022)

So Pacific it is for me…


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

I'll wait for the bundle (might take forever and ever) containing all modules.
meanwhile i am going for something else (that is already available now), from another developer.

Percussion is lesser important for me.. than strings, brass, winds


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 10, 2022)

ZTYAAA said:


> 349$ ???


Intro price! 449$ is full, for low perc... But Right AND left had captures!


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2022)

Pricey but sounds amazing


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Timpani will come in the mid percussion release. Stay tuned!!


Or perhaps a Timpani release.


----------



## Greeno (Nov 10, 2022)

*IS THERE A CROSS GRADE FOR THIS LIBRARY?*

Yes, owners of Orchestral foundations during the promotional period will save an additional 11% off the introductory pricing. This will be a full 31% off the RRP.

Not only does this apply to Orchestral Foundations, but this also applied to any owner of one SSO product (Core or Pro) and also owners of Spitfire Percussion.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Timpani will come in the mid percussion release. Stay tuned!!


True, or a completely independent library release.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> Pricey but sounds amazing


not so pricey considering: 25mics, 10 dynamic layers, up to 12 RR's etc..
If every module is 449 (non discounted), might be 3500 individually (8 modulese.g.: low perc, mid and melodic perc as one module, low strings, high strings, low brass, high brass, low woods, high woods), which is cheaper than SSO Complete Pro (costs 4200 individual libs, but only 2K bundled). 
So i forsee that my previous price guess for the bundle is correct: 2K to 2.5K for the full bundle once it's available.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Or perhaps a Timpani release.


Perhaps, but that’s not consistent with their naming approach. Gotta keep it the same.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Perhaps, but that’s not consistent with their naming approach. Gotta keep it the same.


Could just be called. Abbey Road Orchestra: Timpani.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

The depth is impressive. It's all you could want if you were to record these at AR1 and had unlimited budget.


----------



## icecoolpool (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Perhaps, but that’s not consistent with their naming approach. Gotta keep it the same.


Abbey Road Tuned Percussion would fit nicely.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 10, 2022)

If only deep percussion is that pricey, expect the whole orchestra to cost around 3000-3500€ . When it's discounted maybe 2000€. Too much for me, who already has tons of great sounding libraries and doesn't earn that much money with music. So something for the pros.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 10, 2022)

🥱


----------



## ummon (Nov 10, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> There are no Timpani.


But there are 16 signals to choose from


----------



## Greeno (Nov 10, 2022)

so here we have it , they're 'going for it' sampling wise...and why not in that hallowed hall of Abbey Road


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 10, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> not so pricey considering: 25mics, 10 dynamic layers, up to 12 RR's etc..
> If every module is 449 (non discounted), might be 3500 individually (8 modulese.g.: low perc, mid and melodic perc as one module, low strings, high strings, low brass, high brass, low woods, high woods), which is cheaper than SSO Complete Pro (costs 4200 individual libs, but only 2K bundled).
> So i forsee that my previous price guess for the bundle is correct: 2K to 2.5K for the full bundle once it's available.


But that's wishful thinking. We know not every module will be 450$. Perc has always been the cheapest, especially with low perc. I shudder to think about the price for the strings 

My guess is 5k for it all


----------



## ridgero (Nov 10, 2022)

Trombking said:


> If only deep percussion is that pricey, expect the whole orchestra to cost around 3000-3500€ . When it's discounted maybe 2000€. Too much for me, who already has tons of great sounding libraries and doesn't earn that much money with music. So something for the pros.


Yes 4k is realistic


----------



## stodesign12 (Nov 10, 2022)

I guess this is going to be the definitive Spitfire orchestral collection, it's obviously gonna be expensive. I just hope it feels "modern", with intelligent hi-tech scripting, etc. and not the same old laggy articulations.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 10, 2022)

*OUT NOW: ABBEY ROAD ORCHESTRA - LOW PERCUSSION *



Introducing the most detailed sample library we have ever created, and the first in a new flagship series created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios. Crafted for professional composers, producers and sound designers, Abbey Road Orchestra will bring you every section of the orchestra in breathtaking detail. Low Percussion offers you a whole new level of expression, thanks to over 20 years of sampling experience and innovation. 

Performed by internationally-renowned percussionist Joby Burgess (Black Panther, Mission: Impossible), and engineered by Grammy-winning engineer Simon Rhodes (Skyfall, Avatar), it’s like having your very own world-class percussionist. 

Explore it now: https://bit.ly/3WTOAzF​


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

The sound is incredible. 

The demos all rock. The instruments rock. 

The sampling depth is incredible. Equal to "that other deep sampled orchestra from V____" or beyond. It's over 6GB per mic position JUST FOR low nontonal percussion.

Got some other thoughts as well:

1. The total library is going to be very expensive. Looks like it could be up to 1k for percussion and harp alone, maybe 1.5k+ for each other orchestral section.

2. The library is going to be VERY MODULAR. After this announcement I don't think we'll get 1 module each for strings, brass and winds. The people who said this was gonna come out like BML were correct; I was wrong. This first installment isn't even "all the nontonal percussion with timpani, glock, crotales etc to follow later." It's even more modular than that.

3. So, this is going to be SF's big splash in AR1 for 2022. With the total number of modules in the library lookin' more like a dozen than four, and with Spitfire releasing at most 1 or 2 libraries of this size per year in the last two years, and with them reserving their biggest releases for the BF season, I think there's a strong underline under "years" now. I'd be pretty happy to see 2 modules a year confirmed, at least as a confirmed roadmap or ambition.

4. I have a fear that we're getting percussion first because they are the lightest impact on the Spitfire Player. I would like to hear more about the Spitfire Player roadmap. It's understandable if it needs some more work to handle the absolutely titanic libraries that those will, now clearly, be.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

Showing at $309 in the store for me, how do I get any additional discount if I have some AROOF, or SSO ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Showing at $309 in the store for me, how do I get any additional discount if I have some AROOF, or SSO ?


Are you logged in?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

NoamL said:


> 3. I'm not thrilled with this library as SF's big splash in AR1 for 2022. With the total number of modules in the library lookin' more like a dozen than four, and with Spitfire releasing at most 1 or 2 libraries of this size per year in the last two years, and with them reserving their biggest releases for the BF season, I think there's a strong underline under "years" now. I'd be pretty happy to see 2 modules a year confirmed, at least as a confirmed roadmap or ambition.


Trying to judge pace when you have one data point is dicey. For all we know the flood gates could be open now and we'll get the rest of the percussion in a matter of months, all of woodwinds by early next year. Who knows really - this is their main event now and the restrictions that initially slowed it down are mostly gone.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you logged in?


yes


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Like others predicted (and Spitfire's videos have shown now with just Joby Burgess in the hall), it was way easier to record a single percussionist in the past 2 years than any sort of ensemble. Not surprised percussion was the first one out of the gate.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Showing at $309 in the store for me, how do I get any additional discount if I have some AROOF, or SSO ?


This is already your discount price

309,- with AROOF or SSO
349,- Intro


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

I have SSO, their Perc. Library, plus many of the AROOF libraries. I see $309. I'm logged in, does this sound like the correct price ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

ridgero said:


> This is already your discount price
> 
> 309,- with AROOF or SSO
> 349,- Intro


OK.. Thanks. I just wanted to double check.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Like others predicted (and Spitfire's videos have shown know with just Joby Burgess in the hall), it was way easier to record a single percussionist in the past 2 years than any sort of ensemble. Not surprised percussion was the first one out of the gate.


Yes, but what about the psychic energy of everybody wanting strings really bad? Why was that not enough to make the string library happen in defiance of all logic and reason?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

Wow, this is going to be cool - ordered.

Anyone knows if you can somehow delete specific mics? I don't need 25 mics for sure, and I don't even want to take a guess on how huge the whole collection is going to be.


----------



## Laddy (Nov 10, 2022)

No new developments on the player? Just brute force deep sampling? Sounds amazing, but there should be some more options for selective mic downloading and merging, maybe multitimbrality by now.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> Wow, this is going to be cool!
> 
> Anyone knows if you can somehow delete specific mics? I don't need 25 mics for sure, and I don't even want to take a guess on how huge the whole collection is going to be.


It's an annoying manual process involving deleting actual files based on their filenames, and from then on the player will have a warning symbol that you're missing samples, but it's doable and worth it IMO.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

Greeno said:


> *IS THERE A CROSS GRADE FOR THIS LIBRARY?*
> 
> Yes, owners of Orchestral foundations during the promotional period will save an additional 11% off the introductory pricing. This will be a full 31% off the RRP.
> 
> Not only does this apply to Orchestral Foundations, but this also applied to any owner of one SSO product (Core or Pro) and also owners of Spitfire Percussion.


So, 11% for AROOF, 11% for SSS, 11% for SSB, 11% for SSW, and 11% for Percussion. I should get an extra 55% off? Isn't that how it works?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Laddy said:


> No new developments on the player? Just brute force deep sampling? Sounds amazing, but there should be some more options for selective mic downloading and merging, maybe multitimbrality by now.


I agree - it would've been nice to hear about some advancements in the player like Kontakt-like purging, multi-timbrality, mic management, etc.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

Laddy said:


> No new developments on the player? Just brute force deep sampling? Sounds amazing, but there should be some more options for selective mic downloading and merging, maybe multitimbrality by now.


Multitimbral will be crucial if they really expect us to run an entire orchestra with it. Amazing they still haven't done that....


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 10, 2022)

I started a dedicated user demo thread so that early adopters can share their experience and anyone who is on the fence about buying this library does not have to search the hundreds of pages in the other threads:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...estra-low-percussion-user-demo-thread.132131/


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 10, 2022)

Is it just me or is Paul's demo/trailer cue clipping?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Homay's demos are always SO good.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> But that's wishful thinking. We know not every module will be 450$. Perc has always been the cheapest, especially with low perc. I shudder to think about the price for the strings
> 
> My guess is 5k for it all


Yeah, I'm guessing easily in the 5k mark or more. Plus, the strings modules may be even more split out and will most likely be even more expensive per one.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Trying to judge pace when you have one data point is dicey. For all we know the flood gates could be open now and we'll get the rest of the percussion in a matter of months, all of woodwinds by early next year. Who knows really - this is their main event now and the restrictions that initially slowed it down are mostly gone.



The pace that SF released libraries in 2020-2022 was already beyond any competitor. Most of their competitors would have struggled to put out one thing the size of Hammers in the last 2 years but Spitfire did that plus Appassionata, AROOF, all the Scoring Selects, all the Artist Series libraries, LABS, AR1 Low Perc and probably more things I'm forgetting.

If they manage to release 2 modular libraries like this every year - without entirely dropping all other sampling projects - that's really impressive IMO.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> But that's wishful thinking. We know not every module will be 450$. Perc has always been the cheapest, especially with low perc. I shudder to think about the price for the strings
> 
> My guess is 5k for it all


nope.. way too high.. seriously.. way too high... it's spitfire, not vsl or OT (they are always expensive in relation to spitfire audio)
Anyway, if it's too high priced, they loose me as a customer for this orchestra.
i have a limit in what i am willing to pay for a bundle from Spitifire Audio.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm very impressed. I'll probably get the whole orchestra at some point, but before I invest in AR I want to know how the legato's will perform. If they are top notch, then I'm all in!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> I'm very impressed. I'll probably get the whole orchestra at some point, but before I invest in AR I want to know how the legato's will perform. If they are top notch, then I'm all in!


The legato on the gran casa and the taiko is very, very good, so I expect it to be the same for the rest of the library.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 10, 2022)

As I mentioned before, it's a purely a marketing decision.

Most people wouldn't buy the percussions if they came out last. "I already have enough Percs, don't need more". 

With strings it's the other way around "I have a lot but none of them sound like this new one"


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh, and in case you missed it, the $349 will get you the normal Thanksgiving freebie, so you may want to wait....


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 10, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> The legato on the gran casa and the taiko is very, very good, so I expect it to be the same for the rest of the library.


Don't freak out if an angry legato police mob is standing outside your door tomorrow


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> nope.. way too high.. seriously.. way too high... it's spitfire, not vsl or OT (which are always expensive in relation to spitfire audio)
> Anyway, if it's too high priced, they loose me as a customer for this orchestra.
> i have a limit in what i am willing to pay for a bundle from Spitifire Audio.
> Anyway, see you guys in a future "Modular orchestra bundle" thread in xx years.
> I am leaving this thread, as this module is not for me currently.


All the modules Individually will be very expensive possibly in that 4/5k range. It will probably end up cheaper in a long time once it's all complete and bundled together like SSO.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 10, 2022)

For sure this is going to be a seriously impressive library but a top-end product more for professionals who earn money out of this game methinks. Not for the likes of mere mortal hobbyists like me. Still getting plenty of mileage from the Albions, BBCSO and others. Hope they release an AROOF High Strings though at some point to finish the set off.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2022)

I guess for purely this orchestra, i'll see you folks back once the full orchestra has been bundled (in many many years). I am leaving this thread, as this module is not for me currently.

Yet again, disappointed in what has been released vs the hype before it.  (not saying it's a bad library!, just that i really hoped for something else: strings, brass or winds..)
When will i learn not to fall for their marketing campaigns.... i guess never..


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 10, 2022)

This sounds amazing, this room sounds amazing!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

This is for professionals! Don’t expect a “hobbyist price”


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 10, 2022)

ridgero said:


> As I mentioned before, it's a purely a marketing decision.
> 
> Most people wouldn't buy the percussions if they came out last. "I already have enough Percs, don't need more".
> 
> With strings it's the other way around "I have a lot but none of them sound like this new one"


Probably so, but I'm going to argue that it's even more because the one hit samples are much easier to script. But what do I know...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

SharpDal said:


> Probably so, but I'm going to argue that it's even more because the one hit samples are much easier to script. But what do I know...


With COVID shutdowns, it was probably easier to record one drummer at a time than multiple players. So this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Nov 10, 2022)

What a sound!
I hope they make a timpani library that beats OT’ s timpani. 

It al will be very expensive, it will require one more computer.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

So who's wallets and hard drives are already feeling the Damage from this release? Sometimes you're the nails, sometimes you're the Hammers.


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 10, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Homay's demos are always SO good.


She indeed has a very solid combination of both skill and taste. But where the fuck is Andy Blaney???


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

SharpDal said:


> She indeed has a very solid combination of both skill and taste. But where the fuck is Andy Blaney???


Andy Blaney is a myth. He exists only in our minds but on occasion, in reality.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> So who's wallets and hard drives are already feeling the Damage from this release? Sometimes you're the nails, sometimes you're the Hammers.


Mine. My wallet is exploding from all the money I am saving because I won't get into this.
Guess I need a bigger wallet now. Goddamnit.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> For sure this is going to be a seriously impressive library but a top-end product more for professionals who earn money out of this game methinks. Not for the likes of mere mortal hobbyists like me. Still getting plenty of mileage from the Albions, BBCSO and others. Hope they release an AROOF High Strings though at some point to finish the set off.


I am sure muziksculp will buy all of it and never use it for anything! So not so sure about that - there are people out there with deep pockets for an expensive distraction.


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 10, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Mine. My wallet is exploding from all the money I am saving because I won't get into this.
> Guess I need a bigger wallet now. Goddamnit.


No no no no, time to buy some crypto!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 10, 2022)

Wait…so the SSO is a budget option now? 😅


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2022)

meanwhile, poor AudioOllie is selling Nashville Scoring Strings for $149 and that is really great sounding library.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 10, 2022)

sounds good ... but enough divergence from what I need, already have? Can you delete or not install certain mics. 100 GB alot


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> sounds good ... but enough divergence from what I need, already have? Can you delete or not install certain mics. 100 GB alot


Well you can delete mics from BBCSO and AROOF, so I’d imagine the same will hold up here.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Well you can delete mics from BBCSO and AROOF, so I’d imagine the same will hold up here.


thanks I might do that to my AR2, test, to see it works then


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 10, 2022)

So it was actually used on these films and Rings of Power ??


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> So it was actually used on these films and Rings of Power ??


Their soundtracks were recorded at AR1.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Well you can delete mics from BBCSO and AROOF, so I’d imagine the same will hold up here.


Delete mics???

Why on earth would you want to delete one of the 400 mic positions that Spitfire offer you...
Especially my favourite 'Sandwich stand X-Y Pair'

Of course there is also the Laptop fan noise mic too, hard to choose which one I like best


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m not tripping over my laces for low percussion at this moment but it sounds absolutely fantastic - the best - so I expect to buy it at some point down the line.

EDIT: yeah, F-that. Just listened again. Wallet open. I’m buying it.

So weak…so very weak…


----------



## carlc (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Timpani will come in the mid percussion release. Stay tuned!!


Timpani, tuned percussion, I see what you did there! 

EDIT: It’s worth mentioning that this percussion library will likely be a hit!


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 10, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> OMG, it's happening!
> 
> There's no way they'll market it as "the pinnacle of orchestral sampling" and start off with percussion. I bet it's strings or brass. Probably strings.


And it was perc xD


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 10, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Their soundtracks were recorded at AR1.


So what do they have to do with the library ?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 10, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> I am sure muziksculp will buy all of it and never use it for anything! So not so sure about that - there are people out there with deep pockets for an expensive distraction.


I don't doubt it.  I don't mind digging deep for some things. I paid full price for Afflatus Strings (Gulp!) but I do have my limits.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Sounds phenomenal, really get the sound of the room giving them a nice depth!

I wonder if a hi percussion library will be coming as I need some of those, my low percussion is mostly sorted with HZP


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 10, 2022)

That Homay demo is really great, I'm liking Dan's demo as well. I already have Damage 2, which sounds amazing, but man, the tonality of these drums just sound right to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> So what do they have to do with the library ?


It suggests that the recorded percussion has the same room sound.


----------



## Karmand (Nov 10, 2022)

Glad I got into the VSL ecosystem - the player alone is a time-saver and IMHO their Percussion is superior... this does not interest me...and I have a lot of SpitFire... still waiting for the fix on AR2Pro and really won't buy anything till they fix that... which is a year now?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

carlc said:


> Timpani, tuned percussion, I see what you did there!
> 
> EDIT: It’s worth mentioning that this percussion library will likely be a hit!



To be honest, that wasn’t intentional. Maybe I should’ve kept it a secret, lol.


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 10, 2022)

Is this NKS compatible?
EDIT: It is, just checked.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Lol at this price I could record in AR myself haha


You really can’t


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Professionals use real orchestras in lieu of “deep sampling” Sampling an orchestra is great for mock-ups. IMHO the nuance SF is searching for with this library is better provided by real musicians performing your music.
> 
> Lol at this price I could record in AR myself haha


once...with one instrument.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Lol at this price I could record in AR myself haha


Yeah half of one track maybe...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I was speaking to the overall projected cost of the entire project.


And what is the relevance of that for the point you’re making?


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And what is the relevance of that for the point you’re making?


Math?


----------



## Brasart (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> You really can . But for clarity, I was speaking to the overall projected cost of the entire project.
> 
> Edit: which brings me to the biggest annoyance. Modular is great, but only when you have all the modules. Finish up the original ARO for god sakes. How do we know they will ever finish this anyways?
> 
> Off soap box. Carry on


With 309€ you can probably record one musician for 2 hours... in the street, because that would not even start to cover the place, the conductor, the copyist and the mix engineer.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And what is the relevance of that for the point you’re making?


His point is that with $500k, he could record in AR1. So he won't be spending $300 on this. MATH.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't think I'm going to buy it


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 10, 2022)

It sounds great, and this is about what I expected. It's a be-all end-all sample collection. Wide range of instruments, many dynamic levels, tons of different beaters, endless mic selection. What's not to like? But do the math. 100GB for one library of specifically low percussion at $449. How many more percussion libraries will there be? Tuned percussion-mallets? Tymps? High percusion-metals? I'm guessing at least three for percussion alone and 300-400GB of Hard drive space. Then think of strings. Percussion by its nature is virtually all shorts. The String libraries will be much larger, and how many of them will there be? Then consider brass and woodwinds...and these days you really need some guitars and synths....and a choir maybe. I did some quick math and I'm guessing the entire set will easily go over $6,000 dollars and likely it will take up between 2 to 3 Terabytes. Obviously there will be bundles and deals to bring the price down....and I will agree that a library collection like his is worth it. The amount of time required to produce such a collection is unimaginable. I'm not complaining. In fact I pat SF on the back for this incredible undertaking. I'm just trying to be realistic.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> So what do they have to do with the library ?


THE ROOM™!


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 10, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> It sounds great, and this is about what I expected. It's a be-all end-all sample collection. Wide range of instruments, many dynamic levels, tons of different beaters, endless mic selection. What's not to like? But do the math. 100GB for one library of specifically low percussion at $449. How many more percussion libraries will there be? Tuned percussion-mallets? Tymps? High percusion-metals? I'm guessing at least three for percussion alone and 300-400GB of Hard drive space. Then think of strings. Percussion by its nature is virtually all shorts. The String libraries will be much larger, and how many of them will there be? Then consider brass and woodwinds...and these days you really need some guitars and synths....and a choir maybe. I did some quick math and I'm guessing the entire set will easily go over $6,000 dollars and likely it will take up between 2 to 3 Terabytes. Obviously there will be bundles and deals to bring the price down....and I will agree that a library collection like his is worth it. The amount of time required to produce such a collection is unimaginable. I'm not complaining. In fact I pat SF on the back for this incredible undertaking. I'm just trying to be realistic.


Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> 500k? Find a better orchestrator


You obviously have no idea how much it costs to record even a single session in AR1, let alone a full orchestra for multiple days. $500k is on the very low end of what this whole effort will cost Spitfire.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

All sounds very good. I am just disappointed by the gran casas that I don't get a lot of really low freq power. Only when you slam the drums you get some. I guess the drums are just not as resonating as the ones I love from Cinesamples. I really hoped Spitfire would have captured something like that with at least one of the GC's.

Also, I think they should have recorded dual and maybee tripple hit flams for toms, dragon drums etc. Only single hits and rolls for everything. But the recording and performance of what is there is pristine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> You do realize recording samples is ≠ to recording a finished composition?


We do. It was you who brought up the total project cost. And math. Anyway. We get the point and look forward to hearing your real orchestral recordings from AR.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> You do realize recording samples is ≠ to recording a finished composition?


And you still have no idea how much it costs to record even a single composition in AR1. Hint - it is way more than $300.


----------



## carlc (Nov 10, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> And you still have no idea how much it costs to record even a single composition in AR1. Hint - it is way more than $300.


I definitely have no idea. I don’t think it is something I would ever have the opportunity to do, but I am genuinely curious about the estimate.


----------



## KEM (Nov 10, 2022)

Definitely sounds really good but not something I need, I’m more interested in what they do with the strings and brass


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 10, 2022)

Hilarious. Samples aren”t recorded the same way as an orchestra, so the room being the same as these films (what about the players? Instruments? Engineers? Mics? Mic placement? None of this is the same) really makes it laughable that they would think thses are comparible.

And more mics? More mallets? More hit positions? But no sample player upgrades? So glad I stopped buying samples when I did. Would cost thousands to get this orchestra then take me months to get through all the choices to setup a templete. Time and money saved by passing.

Oh yes, I feel for those waiting on the other library- I‘m still waiting for them to fix SCS!! 😂 I’m afraid Spitfire libraries will always come up short. Maybe they’ll combine cymbals and toms again! 😄 No reason to get in any deeper. Next level….Ha! Next level of wallet cleaning.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Sounds like a miscommunication. I meant the total cost ( to me ) if I were to buy each of these modules. At that projected cost, I may as well book it myself. Anyways you win , can we be
> Friends?


For sure, no offense mate. ❤️


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For sure, no offense mate. ❤️


Same!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But how exciting is it to us customers to be presented with a percussion library as the first one?
> 
> I’ll answer: Not very!
> 
> Spitfire wants to hit us with the BEST first from their new modular series.


They should’ve listened to this sage advice from page 2!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 10, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> So what do they have to do with the library ?


Just another sneaky marketing trick to an avg customer


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 10, 2022)

Right about now is usually when I jump in with something obvious that's probably been said 18 pages back in the thread, so I wouldn't want to disappoint! The arguments for the cost of this library really don't apply here, if you are asking the question why _this _library would cost so much once the other modules are out, then it's not the library for you. Not saying that in a negative way at all, simply stating that if you are after an orchestral library, and what this library is all about was NOT the reason you are looking at it, then this shouldn't be what you purchase. There are MANY great libraries out there for less money.

Today's reveal is the first stepping stone for a highly sampled and processed orchestral library recorded in a room that is pretty much the holy grail of room decay and tone. Listening to Paul Thompson's demos of the different drums and mics was making me go bonkers because of the TAILS, the timbre of the room decay after each drum he hit. It was simply low percussion but I couldn't get enough of it. The mic choices and the level of detail are exactly what we would expect for a premium library from them. HOWEVER, that's because I fancy the room, the final instrument in a symphony orchestra, so the cost of this library is almost irrelevant, it's going to deliver the thing many of us have been chomping at the bit for. I'd sell my Symphony Series libraries in a heartbeat if I was allowed and just go full force into this like I did with OT. You could argue that I already have my sound with AROOF but there is NOTHING like having the instruments at your disposal.

OK, painfully obvious soapbox has finished. 

PS: Is the cost really that absurd? Here are some of the list prices on other Spitfire libraries. Not that we pay list price, lol:


Spitfire Symphony Strings Pro - $1,099
Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro - $999
Spitfire Symphony Woodwinds Pro - $899
Spitfire Symphony Brass Pro - $999
Spitfire Solo Strings - $399
Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional - $599


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Right about now is usually when I jump in with something obvious that's probably been said 18 pages back in the thread, so I wouldn't want to disappoint! The arguments for the cost of this library really don't apply here, if you are asking the question why _this _library would cost so much once the other modules are out, then it's not the library for you. Not saying that in a negative way at all, simply stating that if you are after an orchestral library, and what this library is all about was NOT the reason you are looking at it, then this shouldn't be what you purchase. There are MANY great libraries out there for less money.
> 
> Today's reveal is the first stepping stone for a highly sampled and processed orchestral library recorded in a room that is pretty much the holy grail of room decay and tone. Listening to Paul Thompson's demos of the different drums and mics was making me go bonkers because of the TAILS, the timbre of the room decay after each drum he hit. It was simply low percussion but I couldn't get enough of it. The mic choices and the level of detail are exactly what we would expect for a premium library from them. HOWEVER, that's because I fancy the room, the final instrument in a symphony orchestra, so the cost of this library is almost irrelevant, it's going to deliver the thing many of us have been chomping at the bit for. I'd sell my Symphony Series libraries in a heartbeat if I was allowed and just go full force into this like I did with OT. You could argue that I already have my sound with AROOF but there is NOTHING like having the instruments at your disposal.
> 
> ...


But…who can hear the difference between this and other percussion libraries such as HZP, Damage 2 etc. when the other sections of the orchestra are playing also?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But…who can hear the difference between this and other percussion libraries such as HZP, Damage 2 etc. when the other sections of the orchestra are playing also?


If you can't and you are already covered, don't buy it would be my recommendation.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

X-Bassist said:


> Hilarious. Samples aren”t recorded the same way as an orchestra, so the room being the same as these films (what about the players? Instruments? Engineers? Mics? Mic placement? None of this is the same) really makes it laughable that they would think thses are comparible.
> 
> And more mics? More mallets? More hit positions? But no sample player upgrades? So glad I stopped buying samples when I did. Would cost thousands to get this orchestra then take me months to get through all the choices to setup a templete. Time and money saved by passing.
> 
> Oh yes, I feel for those waiting on the other library- I‘m still waiting for them to fix SCS!! 😂 I’m afraid Spitfire libraries will always come up short. Maybe they’ll combine cymbals and toms again! 😄 No reason to get in any deeper. Next level….Ha! Next level of wallet cleaning.


It is probably cheaper to record an orchestra than to make an orchestra. If you are recording a piece, I would think you would have all the players in there at once if possible and record as performed? I don't know. But that would be a lot cheaper than recording each section separately at different dynamics and articulations, just because of the time. And then there is the availability of the studio. Definitely not cheap. The $4 to 6k people are talking about sounds reasonable at this point for new recordings. And? If they are released about every 4 months, I might actually be able to afford to buy it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> If you can't and you are already covered, don't buy it would be my recommendation.


Sure, but it was a serious question.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But…who can hear the difference between this and other percussion libraries such as HZP, Damage 2 etc. when the other sections of the orchestra are playing also?


I imagine the same question applies to why Hans, JW, etc. choose to record at certain studios (including AR1) when there are much cheaper options out there.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sure, but it was a serious question.


Every so often the drum rings out.... that's when it matters. And? I have to think about this also. It is $309 for me, but that is still a lot. However, I also own way too much stuff and Black Friday is mostly meh for me. So I am thinking about it.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sure, but it was a serious question.


I think there are people who can hear the difference and will find that it sits better with the rest of ARO (once it is out). There will be others who can't hear it or don't care. They shouldn't buy. For those who have other libraries that cover much of the same ground, it likely won't make sense to buy until more of ARO is out. Others are planning to buy ARO no matter what and so they will buy it now because it's more comfortable to buy a couple of hundred dollars at a time than waiting for the whole thing to be ready.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> thanks I might do that to my AR2, test, to see it works then





https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/4944450263965-How-to-remove-microphones-from-Abbey-Road-Two-Iconic-Strings-Professional


----------



## JyTy (Nov 10, 2022)

Downloading… I need more percussion in my life 😅


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 10, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> It is probably cheaper to record an orchestra than to make an orchestra. If you are recording a piece, I would think you would have all the players in there at once if possible and record as performed? I don't know. But that would be a lot cheaper than recording each section separately at different dynamics and articulations, just because of the time. And then there is the availability of the studio. Definitely not cheap. The $4 to 6k people are talking about sounds reasonable at this point for new recordings. And? If they are released about every 4 months, I might actually be able to afford to buy it.


That’s probably a good assumption in most cases. While we record sections all the time for film - we do it with the whole orchestra in situ. Gobos are your friend.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## AEF (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But…who can hear the difference between this and other percussion libraries such as HZP, Damage 2 etc. when the other sections of the orchestra are playing also?


most cant, and even if they could, it makes no difference to a mockup.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

JyTy said:


> Downloading… I need more percussion in my life 😅


Same here


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 10, 2022)

AEF said:


> most cant, and even if they could, it makes no difference to a mockup.


Especially the director.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 10, 2022)

Just finished downloading and played the first note. It sounded nice. Will now play the second note and report back


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But…who can hear the difference between this and other percussion libraries such as HZP, Damage 2 etc. when the other sections of the orchestra are playing also?


Great question. You don't. But the sound when composing is more than inspirational. I get it, that's not a selling point for most, but for me it is. Then at mix time, once Spitfire is done getting the whole orchestra released, your whole piece already has the room sound IF that's what you want, which means I'm not driving myself nuts trying to find the right reverb to attempt to get "that sound". For example, for the VSL mindset of recording dry then adding rooms with MIR, etc, none of this ARO stuff has much value.

If I could do all this over and purchase libraries all over again now, after having a few years of hair-pulling behind me, the one huge change in a library choice would be, what room was it recorded in? In fact, there's a statement that we should make more!

Hi, my name is Paulie and I'm a Teldex and Abbey Road guy.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 10, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Great question. You don't. But the sound when composing is more than inspirational. I get it, that's not a selling point for most, but for me it is. Then at mix time, once Spitfire is done getting the whole orchestra released, your whole piece already has the room sound IF that's what you want, which means I'm not driving myself nuts trying to find the right reverb to attempt to get "that sound". For example, for the VSL mindset of recording dry then adding rooms with MIR, etc, none of this ARO stuff has much value.
> 
> If I could do all this over and purchase libraries all over again now, after having a few years of hair-pulling behind me, the one huge change in a library choice would be, what room was it recorded in? In fact, there's a statement that we should make more!
> 
> Hi, my name is Paulie and I'm a Teldex and Abbey Road guy.


Good points, thanks  Makes total sense. Still, you’d have to be pretty well off to afford it.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Same here


I think you may wanan consider changing your footer to "You Can Never Have Enough Sample Libraries" instead. Haha


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 10, 2022)

constaneum said:


> I think you may wanan consider changing your footer to "You Can Never Have Enough Sample Libraries" instead. Haha


You can never have enough drives


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah, it's great and it's probably going to be the best low percussion library on the market. But for me this is literally the least exciting module they could have come up with to start this series. If this was anything from strings or brass I wouldn't be able to resist. This one is a pass for now. Between Damage 2 and AROOF I'm well covered when it comes to low percussion and I guess I'd rather buy Cinematic Studio Percussion when it comes out.

My main takeaway from this announcement is that it sucks how long we will have to wait to have at least one full section of the orchestra. Not to mention the whole thing.


----------



## Fitz (Nov 10, 2022)

It's pretty remarkable to me how quickly people will plop down $400+ for brand new libraries without waiting for reviews. thought, or a reason for buying another perc library, regardless of how incredible these sounds may be.


----------



## Jerner (Nov 10, 2022)

called it bois. thunderous drums and room, the perfect combination.

love it but won't be getting it anytime soon, not getting a crossgrade from hammers feels a bit cheap


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 10, 2022)

If I buy the whole library and a Mac Studio Ultra, do you think I could make some good beats?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>


So are you adjusting your catch phrase to "you can never have enough string libraries and percussion" now?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

Fitz said:


> It's pretty remarkable to me how quickly people will plop down $400+ for brand new libraries without waiting for reviews. thought, or a reason for buying another perc library, regardless of how incredible these sounds may be.


Somebody has to buy it to write the reviews!


----------



## Julien Jardon (Nov 10, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Yeah, it's great and it's probably going to be the best low percussion library on the market. But for me this is literally the least exciting module they could have come up with to start this series. If this was anything from strings or brass I wouldn't be able to resist. This one is a pass for now. Between Damage 2 and AROOF I'm well covered when it comes to low percussion and I guess I'd rather buy Cinematic Studio Percussion when it comes out.
> 
> My main takeaway from this announcement is that it sucks how long we will have to wait to have at least one full section of the orchestra. Not to mention the whole thing.


You are totaly right.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 10, 2022)

Late to the party (in transit) but this thread was truly hyped!


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 10, 2022)

No legato, No atmos height mic. Hmmmmmm
But the demo sound is very 3D..


----------



## ka00 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fitz said:


> It's pretty remarkable to me how quickly people will plop down $400+ for brand new libraries without waiting for reviews. thought, or a reason for buying another perc library, regardless of how incredible these sounds may be.


Because it’s a remarkable addiction.


----------



## R.G. (Nov 10, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Just finished downloading and played the first note. It sounded nice. Will now play the second note and report back


Would you mind posting something using the parking lot mics?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 10, 2022)

Fitz said:


> It's pretty remarkable to me how quickly people will plop down $400+ for brand new libraries without waiting for reviews. thought, or a reason for buying another perc library, regardless of how incredible these sounds may be.


Deep pockets don’t need to know if the pants fit


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 10, 2022)

I really love how this sounds! But I guess I'll wait a few years to see how the series is progressing, before buying in. Brass and strings and woodwinds will be the deciding factor for me. Nontheless congrats on the relase!


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 10, 2022)

wow, I was completely wrong. This IS actually going to be the Rolls-Royce of orchestral libraries. Very ambitious and bold project - if not even highly risky. This really deserves respect. However, I also never felt so excluded by a sample library, lol. I'm definitely not the target group for this... would be complete overkill for me. Good for my wallet, but also a bit sad thinking of all the future SF releases during the next years that won't be of any interest to me, oh well...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 10, 2022)

I might get extremely interested at some point, but as far as low percussions are concerned, I'm pretty much covered right now.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 10, 2022)

Although I bet there will be many more buying this library in the coming days. They will probably be releasing their usual Aperture black Friday type library soon. Which will probably be free if you spend around £299 or over  Releasing this library just before the black Friday sales is perfect release timing for this library.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Good points, thanks  Makes total sense. Still, you’d have to be pretty well off to afford it.


There is that. For most libraries like this (which I'm holding off for right now, for that reason, lol), I usually use PayPal's Pay-in-4, to break it up with 25% payments every two weeks which is how my company pays us as well. $75 per paycheck is easier to swallow and before you know it, the thing is paid for, interest free. The key is patience for the right price, which isn't always easy, lol! Monogram CC uses Sezzle, same terms, and I waited and waited and finally they did a sale with a free slider module added, which was perfect. 4 paychecks later, it was done, and no credit card interest, yay.


----------



## Baillie (Nov 10, 2022)

Full respect for anyone attempting to create a product range this large  I'm sure SA had a good reason for releasing low perc first, but I think there are many who need to hold off until knowing what the other sections are going to sound like. I'm not sure if they have them, but it would be great if there were early examples of the other sections to give an indication of whether this orchestra is for you or not. Obviously, it's going to be quite a long time before anyone knows what this is is going to be capable of.

Personally, it's probably not one for me because I like monstrously loud brass, but I wish SA the world of luck with this. Very ambitious


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 10, 2022)

AEF said:


> most cant, and even if they could, it makes no difference to a mockup.


Exactly, but this is a product probably geared towards final production, not mock up you would replace later with something else.


----------



## AEF (Nov 10, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> Exactly, but this is a product probably geared towards final production, not mock up you would replace later with something else.


and other perc libraries arent? im certain nobody could tell the difference or care.

strings and brass and woodwinds is another matter entirely.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 10, 2022)

AEF said:


> and other perc libraries arent? im certain nobody could tell the difference or care.
> 
> strings and brass and woodwinds is another matter entirely.


Just like luxury cars, its hard to measure difference in direct investment comparison. But it makes a difference at some points in time, like when you pass by a lonely young lady standing on the sidewalk, or trying to place an instrument in the mix.

Most of the praise for Abbey Road One was about its production ready sound (you can search Blakus video on youtube, where he talks a lot about it), so probably this is the main appeal of the series. I am no low percussion guy, but wake me up at the mallets station, and I would not be so sure anymore...


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 10, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> Most of the praise for Abbey Road ONE was about its production ready sound (you can search Blakus video on the youtube, where he talks a lot about it), so probably this is the main appeal of the series.


Exactly this. I’ve found AROOF+ sounds great with minimal mixing effort. I even like all the mic choices. So far the quality has been very high so I’ve no problem buying this on faith.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 10, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Yeah, it's great and it's probably going to be the best low percussion library on the market. But for me this is literally the least exciting module they could have come up with to start this series. If this was anything from strings or brass I wouldn't be able to resist. This one is a pass for now. Between Damage 2 and AROOF I'm well covered when it comes to low percussion and I guess I'd rather buy Cinematic Studio Percussion when it comes out.
> 
> My main takeaway from this announcement is that it sucks how long we will have to wait to have at least one full section of the orchestra. Not to mention the whole thing.



They sell it first because it may be a slow seller compared to the rest.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Nov 10, 2022)

I have BBC SO Professional and Spitfire Symphonic Percussion Professional, but as it turns out, the professional composer series just started, so I'll have to buy Abbey Road Low perc too if I want to be a really, really professional composer.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2022)

Fitz said:


> It's pretty remarkable to me how quickly people will plop down $400+ for brand new libraries without waiting for reviews. thought, or a reason for buying another perc library, regardless of how incredible these sounds may be.


€247.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 10, 2022)

ridgero said:


> They sell it first because it may be a slow seller compared to the rest.


No seriously, it probably was not the planned initial library. the announced this was being done right before COVID shut everything down. And it was what, 9 months before they could really do much of anything. Plus with all the limitations, nothing that required people closer than 6 feet, brass and winds were pretty much out. Percussion made the most sense. I'm sure there were issues with other cancelled sessions having to be made up, so limited time when you could get in. Most of AROOF was recorded before COVID, so it wasn't an issue. There was also mention of them being unhappy with some of the sampling, though I wasn't sure if that applied to this or SSO that they were trying to port to their player around the same time. Yeah, so percussion first makes sense.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 10, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> No seriously, it probably was not the planned initial library.


Why not actually? AR One hasn't put any significant spotlight on the percussion yet, and its only natural that whatever modular parts of ARO will be first to release, they will be seen as AR One companions for the time being. Percussion fills that role well.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 10, 2022)

I will let the Brave "In the Arena" types forge ahead while I wait in the shadows on this one. I'll be keeping an eye out in the meantime.  Yeah, I know!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Listen to the AR : Low Perc. Bass Drum in this test track. imho, it is so clear, and well defined, but with a lot of body and presence. I used the Ribbon, and Sec-OH mics, and the Medium Felt Bass stick option.

All other instruments are from AROOF. This was done pretty fast, it's a fast sketch to test the Bass Drum. It surely moves the Air in my Studio 

A touch of Lustrous Plates reverb, and Limiter on Master Bus.

View attachment AR1 Bass Drum test - Medium Felt 2.mp3


I should add that I compared AR : Low Perc. (BASS Drum) to the AROOF (Bass Drum), and I can easily say that the AR : Bass Drum is a big step up in everything. i.e. Detail, quality, presence, options, ..etc. No contest.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi, and a Big Thank You to the @Spitfire Team 👏 What a wonderful job you guys did with this library.

Looking forward to the next ARO release. 

*Congratulations !*


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 11, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> No seriously, it probably was not the planned initial library. the announced this was being done right before COVID shut everything down. And it was what, 9 months before they could really do much of anything. Plus with all the limitations, nothing that required people closer than 6 feet, brass and winds were pretty much out. Percussion made the most sense. I'm sure there were issues with other cancelled sessions having to be made up, so limited time when you could get in. Most of AROOF was recorded before COVID, so it wasn't an issue. There was also mention of them being unhappy with some of the sampling, though I wasn't sure if that applied to this or SSO that they were trying to port to their player around the same time. Yeah, so percussion first makes sense.


I agree totally. I dont think this was meant to be the first modular or even the next Abbey Road release, Very surprised they have not released the legato high strings for AROOF yet. After hearing Pauls intro in the video makes me think they have not even recorded it yet.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 11, 2022)

Have to hand it to them - the AR series titles do sound fantastic, at least from what I've heard in some playthroughs I've been skimming through. The above-average number of dynamic layers and RRs really shows, particularly in this volume. Speaking about the room itself, it definitely has its unique charms and qualities and it's quite different from AIR. I kind of prefer the AIR sound; probably a bit biased as most of the SA orchestral libraries that I have were recorded there.

In any case, this is most definitely not for me. Even if the price wasn't an issue, I never really liked the modular approach in anything, incl. software. I would always give a quality yet compact solution the advantage. Like a self-contained synth vs the modular system. It's all about the actual needs and preferences. In this case, the Albion series and BBCSO fit me better. But I certainly can't deny the quality of the AR series.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Have to hand it to them - the AR series titles do sound fantastic, at least from what I've heard in some playthroughs I've been skimming through. The above-average number of dynamic layers and RRs really shows, particularly in this volume. Speaking about the room itself, it definitely has its unique charms and qualities and it's quite different from AIR. I kind of prefer the AIR sound; probably a bit biased as most of the SA orchestral libraries that I have were recorded there.
> 
> In any case, this is most definitely not for me. Even if the price wasn't an issue, I never really liked the modular approach in anything, incl. software. I would always give a quality yet compact solution the advantage. Like a self-contained synth vs the modular system. It's all about the actual needs and preferences. In this case, the Albion series and BBCSO fit me better. But I certainly can't deny the quality of the AR series.


Hi @TomislavEP 

They are just tools to create music. 

i.e. I love the BBCSO Pro, also their SSO recorded in AIR studio. they all have their own character, and charm. 

AR1 has it's own personality, and the added benefit that the Spitfire team has more experience now. So, I would expect better legatos than both BBCSO Pro and SSO, I also like the sound of Abbey Road One the best, compared to the other two venues they recorded at. I really like how the orchestra sounds in AR1. I know I'm going to have a lot more grey hairs by the time they have a complete ARO. but I think it will be a fun experience. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I should add that I compared AR : Low Perc. (BASS Drum) to the AROOF (Bass Drum), and I can easily say that the AR : Bass Drum is a big step up in everything. i.e. Detail, quality, presence, options, ..etc. No contest.


Can you post that sketch with the AROOF percussion as a comparison?


----------



## StefVR (Nov 11, 2022)

Somehow SA cant really make it right for anyone: AR OF not deep enough XYZ waiting for modular. Now we got this super deep modular: too deep too much space too expensive


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Can you post that sketch with the AROOF percussion as a comparison?


Hi @Justin L. Franks ,

Sure, I will render it tomorrow. and post it on this thread. So you can compare them.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 11, 2022)

StefVR said:


> Somehow SA cant really make it right for anyone: AR OF not deep enough XYZ waiting for modular. Now we got this super deep modular: too deep too much space too expensive


Why don't they just release the full orchestra after one day of development with 127 dynamic layers and 500 articulations compressed down to 20 GB for ten bucks, god damn it!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Why don't they just release the full orchestra after one day of development with 127 dynamic layers and 500 articulations compressed down to 20 GB for ten bucks, god damn it!


I think this never was the VI-C attitude. Its just that many people built their expectations over BBCSO, and anticipated its bigger and improved brother with AR sonic imprint, coming in foreseeable future...


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 11, 2022)

carlc said:


> It’s worth mentioning that this percussion library will likely be a hit!


After all, most percussion is hit 😉


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 11, 2022)

StefVR said:


> Somehow SA cant really make it right for anyone: AR OF not deep enough XYZ waiting for modular. Now we got this super deep modular: too deep too much space too expensive


I'm left wondering once ARO is fully complete, what's the point in AROOF, it kind of makes AROOF redundant when complete because it's going to be better in every way


----------



## Evans (Nov 11, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I'm left wondering once ARO is fully complete, what's the point in AROOF, it kind of makes AROOF redundant when complete because it's going to be better in every way


AROOF and the Selections will, at a minimum, remain a great option for many people for sketching and layering with other products.

AROOF on its own is also the same price as _just_ these 20 drums. The full ARMO collection could be, what, $3500 to $4000 or more (wild guess, of course)?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I'm left wondering once ARO is fully complete, what's the point in AROOF, it kind of makes AROOF redundant when complete because it's going to be better in every way


It will be the excellent concise inspirational toolkit of great sounding pre-orchestrated orchestral instruments with a relatively normal storage footprint it is now.


----------



## AEF (Nov 11, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I'm left wondering once ARO is fully complete, what's the point in AROOF, it kind of makes AROOF redundant when complete because it's going to be better in every way


It’s a business.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Why don't they just release the full orchestra after one day of development with 127 dynamic layers and 500 articulations compressed down to 20 GB for ten bucks, god damn it!


Yes! It shouldn't be that hard. They have all this experience now. Making these libraries should be like an assembly line by now. Boom, boom, boom done! Perfect library that works on every one's computer. I don't see where the problem is?


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It will be the excellent concise inspirational toolkit of great sounding pre-orchestrated orchestral instruments with a relatively normal storage footprint it is now.


I don't doubt that, but it's now inferior to its bigger brother no matter how you spin it


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I'm left wondering once ARO is fully complete, what's the point in AROOF, it kind of makes AROOF redundant when complete because it's going to be better in every way


AROOF is for media composers. Quick and done when they need something in a hurry. ARO is for those who want to control every part of the orchestration and write complex pieces of music. There are some who will use both. I can see the use for both.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 11, 2022)

ARO is gonna put a whole different strain on your computer too.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 11, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> ARO is gonna put a whole different strain on your computer too.


Yeah it really will be!! The percussion alone is going to probably end up big in size requirements. We have low percussion for £399, but they could do a whole additional library for high percussion, Tuned Percussion, Unpitched metals and woods + toys and Timpani. That's already at least an additional 4 libraries just for percussion.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 11, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah it really will be!! The percussion alone is going to probably end up big in size requirements. We have low percussion for £399, but they could do a whole additional library for high percussion, Tuned Percussion, Unpitched metals and woods + toys and Timpani. That's already at least an additional 4 libraries just for percussion.


Reminds me of when East West made Hollywood Orchestra.

That was also a huge forward-looking project which had the increase in future computer power in mind.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 11, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Reminds me of when East West made Hollywood Orchestra.
> 
> That was also a huge forward-looking project which had the increase in future computer power in mind.


Yeah, it does! Hopefully there will be some impressive new features for the main strings, brass and woodwinds libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I don't doubt that, but it's now inferior to its bigger brother no matter how you spin it


Disagree. It serves a different purpose, like how a small and a large car are manufactured by the same brand. I don’t view it as inferior at all.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2022)

How long intro?


----------



## Flyo (Nov 11, 2022)

Amazing. This is what I want, a fully mega captured orchestra in Abbey Road One studio. AROF sound really good, and serve well to many task. The only thing I find annoying is there are no same arts across all sections and missing selections as High Strings, Low Brass, also some techniques without 8ves. Besides SF player lack of capabilities.


----------



## NoVc375 (Nov 11, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> How long intro?


Until December 1st.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 11, 2022)

I was completely out of pocket yesterday, and I only managed to steal a look at my phone a time or two to see a new percussion library: $450. Didn't seem unreasonable. Somewhere I read something about low percussion, but the implication didn't entirely register.

Once I settled in with a drink late last night, I got to take it all in. I listened (pretty nice) and perused the instrument list. As purely an orchestral composer, there was exactly one instrument there that I would use with any regularity: bass drum. Wow, $450 for a bass drum that has 25 mics and takes up 100GB. Ouch.

I pulled out my AROOF bass drum and put it beside my go-to from OT. They both sound pretty nice. I love Abbey Road, but Teldex is pretty sparkly, too. For $50 more, OT gives you the whole percussion section. Sure, I bet the AR gives more detail and blah, blah, blah. . . .

There will be plenty of film composers who just jump on these as they come out, but for most of us, this just doesn't make any sense. Maybe there will eventually be a Core version wherein we can just get Mix 1. Ten years from now when Apple releases the M8 with a 10TB hard drive and the Spitfire player has matured, maybe this will be the bee's knees, but for now, a $450 100GB bass drum is a hard pass, even if I can get it for $309.


----------



## pete_crum (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I was completely out of pocket yesterday, and I only managed to steal a look at my phone a time or two to see a new percussion library: $450. Didn't seem unreasonable. Somewhere I read something about low percussion, but the implication didn't entirely register.
> 
> Once I settled in with a drink late last night, I got to take it all in. I listened (pretty nice) and perused the instrument list. As purely an orchestral composer, there was exactly one instrument there that I would use with any regularity: bass drum. Wow, $450 for a bass drum that has 25 mics and takes up 100GB. Ouch.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I see it. Overkill in all the wrong ways with a price that doesn't make sense to me, particularly as the lead-off release.

Did give me the kick in the pants I needed to spring for the Zebra 2 upgrade deal 
before the 15 Nov cutoff. Silver linings!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I was completely out of pocket yesterday, and I only managed to steal a look at my phone a time or two to see a new percussion library: $450. Didn't seem unreasonable. Somewhere I read something about low percussion, but the implication didn't entirely register.
> 
> Once I settled in with a drink late last night, I got to take it all in. I listened (pretty nice) and perused the instrument list. As purely an orchestral composer, there was exactly one instrument there that I would use with any regularity: bass drum. Wow, $450 for a bass drum that has 25 mics and takes up 100GB. Ouch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how I feel, and again not many would even tell the difference between OT Berlin percussion and this new AR Low percussion. Also, just to put this into context and correct me if I'm wrong as only just looked this up but OT percussion library has 4 sizes of Gran Cassas and apparently has up to 8 dynamic layers and up to 20 RR


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 11, 2022)

pete_crum said:


> This is exactly how I see it. Overkill in all the wrong ways with a price that doesn't make sense to me, particularly as the lead-off release.
> 
> Did give me the kick in the pants I needed to spring for the Zebra 2 upgrade deal
> before the 15 Nov cutoff. Silver linings!





Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah, that's how I feel, and again not many would even tell the difference between OT Berlin percussion and this new AR Low percussion. Also, just to put this into context and correct me if I'm wrong as only just looked this up but OT percussion library has 4 sizes of Gran Cassas and apparently has up to 8 dynamic layers and up to 20 RR


What Spitfire managed to do with this release was consummate my marriage to OT. I have been flirting with the idea of Abbey Road for a while, knowing that it was coming. I bought AROOF and all of the add-ons, which aren't very useful to me because they are either without legato or pre-orchestrated. Through various sales, I have managed to pick up all of the OT main orchestral libraries, and I now know that I need to finish out this collection. I don't mind the Sine player at all, and it runs much more efficiently on my system than the Spitfire player. What's more, with the release of @Peter Emanuel Roos' Berlin Studio, I can put just about anything in Teldex. This (imho) rather poorly thought out release from Spitfire just sealed the deal for me.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Once I settled in with a drink late last night, I got to take it all in. I listened (pretty nice) and perused the instrument list. As purely an orchestral composer, there was exactly one instrument there that I would use with any regularity: bass drum. Wow, $450 for a bass drum that has 25 mics and takes up 100GB. Ouch.


It depends on what you write, that's for sure. But then, wasn't that always the case with percussion? If you stick to a traditional setting, you won't use a lot of low percussions. In difference to a "media composer" (for lack of better words) who will willingly throw all that stuff on trailer-style cues. He then might complain about the basses in the string section he hasn't used a single time in his life  Maybe all that is called "modular" for a reason. Modular implies that you can pass on a module. I'd say that's a good thing.

Happy Friday!


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 11, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> . In difference to a "media composer" (for lack of better words) who will willingly throw all that stuff on trailer-style cues.


Is this library even attractive to trailer composers though, who already have Damage 2/Hammers etc? I very much admire Spitfire for finally committing to doing something as deeply sampled as the competition, but the audience for this whole project must be far smaller than the one they have so successfully created for the Albions/BBC/SSO etc, in that it seems it's not just for "pros" but only a small subset of "pros" (and collectors, of course).


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> What Spitfire managed to do with this release was consummate my marriage to OT. I have been flirting with the idea of Abbey Road for a while, knowing that it was coming. I bought AROOF and all of the add-ons, which aren't very useful to me because they are either without legato or pre-orchestrated. Through various sales, I have managed to pick up all of the OT main orchestral libraries, and I now know that I need to finish out this collection. I don't mind the Sine player at all, and it runs much more efficiently on my system than the Spitfire player. What's more, with the release of @Peter Emanuel Roos' Berlin Studio, I can put just about anything in Teldex. This (imho) rather poorly thought out release from Spitfire just sealed the deal for me.


You sound like someone who needs to watch walkthroughs and demos before you buy. Its insane to me that youd buy AROOF and all the expansions and decide afterwards they're not useful to you.


----------



## pete_crum (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> What Spitfire managed to do with this release was consummate my marriage to OT. I have been flirting with the idea of Abbey Road for a while, knowing that it was coming. I bought AROOF and all of the add-ons, which aren't very useful to me because they are either without legato or pre-orchestrated. Through various sales, I have managed to pick up all of the OT main orchestral libraries, and I now know that I need to finish out this collection. I don't mind the Sine player at all, and it runs much more efficiently on my system than the Spitfire player. What's more, with the release of @Peter Emanuel Roos' Berlin Studio, I can put just about anything in Teldex. This (imho) rather poorly thought out release from Spitfire just sealed the deal for me.


I can relate. The AR Low Percussion unveil yesterday put my mind at rest on this. I'm going with CSS/CSW/CSB in the near future to augment and/or replace AROOF. It felt very anti-climactic as I was excited about the possibility of Spitfire releasing something that would somehow extend AROOF into some meaningful (to me) new territory. For orchestral percussion, I'm fine with what I currently have in AROOF...and if I needed more, I'd go with SD3 Orchestral Percussion SDX, no question.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2022)

I have found AROOF useful in many spots, but usually as part of a layer. AROOF tends give "That room" sound to the whole composition. The problem for me is that I also bought it with the idea that there would be a Hi-String Legato down the road. I still have hope, but after 2 years (and this release) my hopes are fading. AROOF has its uses, but that Hi String Legato would have sent it to another level.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 11, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> You sound like someone who needs to watch walkthroughs and and demos before you buy. Its onsane to me that youd buy AROOF and all the expansions and decide afterwards theyre not useful to you.


Do you really think that I didn't watch the walkthroughs before I bought them? It is a beautiful sound, stunning in fact. And they are sometimes useful, but I bought them because I was planning on investing in the Abbey Road ecosystem, but I now know that I need to change course.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 11, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Is this library even attractive to trailer composers though, who already have Damage 2/Hammers etc?


If the composer is already covered, probably not.

Maybe "trailer-style" wasn't a great way to put it. I was thinking about composers who create a hybrid sound. Think Harry Gregson or Göransson etc.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2022)

Do any history detectives out there have the specifics of what SF promised for the future of the AROOF line when it was released? I certainly expected Hi String legato because that's what I thought they said, but TBH it's been 2 years and I'm not so sure now


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 11, 2022)

I can't help but feel like "pinnacle of orchestral sampling" is overselling a percussion library a little - any percussion library. But it does sound really really good! Top shelf for sure.




Jett Hitt said:


> Ten years from now when Apple releases the M8 with a 10TB hard drive and the Spitfire player has matured, maybe this will be the bee's knees, but for now, a $450 100GB bass drum is a hard pass, even if I can get it for $309.


But in 10 years they'll have released over a dozen other high calibre sample libraries. Surely one of them will have low drums too and will be the new pinnacle and this one will be a "10 year old library". Who wants to buy such an ancient relic when there's new and shiny stuff that's new and shiny and sounds modern? 
By the way I bought Symphobia 1+2 this year .


----------



## Flyo (Nov 11, 2022)

Then… the fact that SF only gives you such smaller discount only on intro period is a really bad move, others orchestras users also receive the same discount amount?

I mean im part of ARO users already. Common give us some more on such expensive new libraries!

It’s a part of a ecosystem!

AROF was also a future investment, as how they presented, knowing there will be a super modular in a few years. So, there is no extra incentive to go ahead and buying only Low Percussion at us300 or more. 

I’m not saying that is not worth the price tag, but they kill my incentive to buy more at such small discount as a user of AROF and Selections.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 11, 2022)

After a good night's sleep, I think this is where I'm at too:



StefVR said:


> Somehow SA cant really make it right for anyone: AR OF not deep enough XYZ waiting for modular. Now we got this super deep modular: too deep too much space too expensive



but from the opposite side of the coin. This product remains more of an ad than a product. The ad is for their capabilities and their ambitions: they want to sample so deeply they will spend more than ten fully booked studio days with one musician and capture 100GB of samples from every spot in the room with an unprecedented number of dynamic layers. But, the "more of an ad than a product" part is that few people (including 'working composers') need the most-deeply-sampled GC in the world. If this was "Spitfire Presents: Horn I" we'd all be losing our minds. 

So this library is very exciting, because it shows that Spitfire 2.0 has no brakes and they are going to combine the excellent programming advances of Appassionata together with a Zero Compromise approach to recording. But at the same time: I was already that excited


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> After a good night's sleep, I think this is where I'm at too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly this, coupled with the slightly depressing idea that I’m unlikely ever to rationalise buying much of it. 

I still love that it exists though.


----------



## pete_crum (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> After a good night's sleep, I think this is where I'm at too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spitfire Presents: Ultra Horny.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2022)

Apart from sales and I really do respect sales. Can we not consider these beautiful instruments in this space a work of art?


----------



## Orlu (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> So this library is very exciting, because it shows that Spitfire 2.0 has no brakes and they are going to combine the excellent programming advances of Appassionata together with a Zero Compromise approach to recording. But at the same time: I was already that excited


I'm surprised you get that impression, because I'm completely the opposite and quite disappointed in the deep-sampling of this library. 12RR and 10 dynamic layers is good, but nothing special for percussion libraries. There are 7 year old libraries out there with similar specs.
What's worse is that the articulations are barely existent. Mostly just hits and rolls. No recorded crescendos, sforzandos, swells, special FX ... 
While all-in-all it's a step up from previous releases, to me this unfortunately still feels like the usual 'half-bakedness' that I'm used to from Spitfire.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 11, 2022)

Orlu said:


> I'm surprised you get that impression, because I'm completely the opposite and quite disappointed in the deep-sampling of this library. 12RR and 10 dynamic layers is good, but nothing special for percussion libraries. There are 7 year old libraries out there with similar specs.
> What's worse is that the articulations are barely existent. Mostly just hits and rolls. No recorded crescendos, sforzandos, swells, special FX ...
> While all-in-all it's a step up from previous releases, to me this unfortunately still feels like the usual 'half-bakedness' that I'm used to from Spitfire.


I was also surprised to see only the bare minimum they’ve recorded, i.e. hits with various beaters & rolls.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 11, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I was also surprised to see only the bare minimum they’ve recorded, i.e. hits with various beaters & rolls.



Same here.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> You do realize recording samples is ≠ to recording a finished composition?


100% samples:


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> 100% samples:



How do you know that? I think we all know that there are at least some samples in there, but how do you know that 100% is?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2022)

Um, this is the Commercial Announcement thread. We might want to move this to one of the other threads in Sample Talk if we are going to keep mentioning other developers.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 11, 2022)

Orlu said:


> 12RR and 10 dynamic layers is good, but nothing special for percussion libraries. There are 7 year old libraries out there with similar specs.


While this point makes sense on paper and I do agree with your overall opinion, I'd like to point out that 12 RR on low perc is already more than necessary (in my opinion). 

Usually lower sounds require more space - both in terms of when the next note starts and where the notes surrounding the sound are placed. (I hope this makes sense - not sure how to express this better) So when it comes to low percussion, you really don't want to play 16ths with that. To pick up on the repeated use of the exact same sound (resulting in picking up on the "fakeness" of the production) you have to hear the same sound several times in short sequence (unless the difference to the other RR is really significant). 
But you won't. Imagine putting 12 bass drum hits in 4 or maybe 6 seconds. When is the last time you did that? So you really don't need that many RR on low percussion - personally I'm more than satisfied with 12.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> How do you know that? I think we all know that there are at least some samples in there, but how do you know that 100% is?


Hans said so on this very forum.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Do you really think that I didn't watch the walkthroughs before I bought them? It is a beautiful sound, stunning in fact. And they are sometimes useful, but I bought them because I was planning on investing in the Abbey Road ecosystem, but I now know that I need to change course.


The walkthroughs very clearly explain that they're ensemble libraries. If thats not useful to you, why did you buy? And when the first 3 addons werent useful, why did you keep buying the rest of them? Like, did you assume the series would suddenly become something useful to you and were trying to get a discount on the (you hoped) useful parts when they finally materialized? Because thars insane 

I cant wrap my head around why youd spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on 8 seoarate, time released libraries that arent useful to you, with full knowledge as to what the deal was when you purchased them. Like, if none of them were useful, why were you "investing in the ecosystem"?? Bizarre. Like, what does that even mean!?! 

And to make those kind of mental gymnastics while throwing money at products you didnt want and then complain about the company who explained it all to you before you paid afterwards? Come on.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 11, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> And to make those kind of mental gymnastics while throwing money at products you didnt want and then complain about the company who explained it all to you before you paid afterwards? Come on.


is this necessary?


----------



## Begfred (Nov 11, 2022)

This release reminds me of the very first VSL synchron serie release, which was just a couple of Drums.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Hans said so on this very forum.


Oh.

Where did he say that?

And this is new - are you sure he didnt mean this:


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Oh.
> 
> Where did he say that?
> 
> And this is new - are you sure he didnt mean this:








WHY DO WE FALL | The Dark Knight Rises | Hans Zimmer (Orchestral Cover)


Hello Fellows, This Remake was something else to make.. To be honest, I think I started it in 2019 and abandoned it a first time due to the fact that this track was more complexed than it seemed. I don't know how many times I had to start over and over.... But there was this little voice in...




vi-control.net


----------



## Karmand (Nov 11, 2022)

Begfred said:


> This release reminds me of the very first VSL synchron serie release, which was just a couple of Drums.


and the kicker for me is this SpitFire release made me go out and get some more VSL Perc - almost completing my set.


----------



## smellypants (Nov 11, 2022)

Begfred said:


> This release reminds me of the very first VSL synchron serie release, which was just a couple of Drums.


You mean this






SYNCHRON PERCUSSION I - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna’s Synchron Percussion features the world’s finest percussion instruments, masterfully played and captured in every nuanced detail with a sophisticated multi-microphone set-up in one of the world’s best scoring stages, Synchron Stage Vienna.




www.vsl.co.at





The most comprehensive orchestral percussion library ever released... And still is to this very day 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Karmand (Nov 11, 2022)

smellypants said:


> You mean this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I have to agree with you. [ edited out unwanted critical feedback for SF ] Perhaps take a note SF: fix what you've already sold, finish what you've already started. Then try something new and don't try to tell us it's the pinnacle of whatever.

oh, sorry back to the point of what I meant - VSL Perc, yes the most comprehensive percussion lib.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2022)

Whilst I am also a very happy owner of the full Synchron Percussion Libraries, I can't but help thinking that this is the commercial announcements section, which is traditionally regarded as a safe zone where discussion of competitor's products and criticism is generally regarded as unwelcome.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 11, 2022)

It's a shame they didn't release different versions of this such as an essentials, core and pro version. Essentials could come with a single mic position and essential articulations from the library, core could come with all articulations and a single/a few mic positions and the pro version would come with everything.

The essentials could have then been priced at a very completive level, Core would be at the middle price range and then the pro version could have been at their listed £399 price. That would have made more sense to me and I'm slightly surprised they have not decided to go that route.


----------



## smellypants (Nov 11, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Whilst I am also a very happy owner of the full Synchron Percussion Libraries, I can't but help thinking that this is the commercial announcements section, which is traditionally regarded as a safe zone where discussion of competitor's products and criticism is generally regarded as unwelcome.


Ah my bad you're right and I should stop bringing up other developers!

I am still curious to see how far Spitfire will go with the rest of this series.

I was initially interested in this because of the "most detailed ever" claims. That kind of project would obviously come with a price tag to match and I personally would welcome that.

It seems though that a lot/a decent amount of people in this thread don't like this direction?


----------



## Snarf (Nov 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> So when it comes to low percussion, you really don't want to play 16ths with that. To pick up on the repeated use of the exact same sound (resulting in picking up on the "fakeness" of the production) you have to hear the same sound several times in short sequence (unless the difference to the other RR is really significant).
> But you won't. Imagine putting 12 bass drum hits in 4 or maybe 6 seconds. When is the last time you did that? So you really don't need that many RR on low percussion - personally I'm more than satisfied with 12.


You can play rolls with bass drums as well. It's a common orchestration technique, and from a midi composer POV, fast regular hits sometimes offer more control than dedicated rolls patches. That's where high RRs on low drums come in handy.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 11, 2022)

Snarf said:


> You can play rolls with bass drums as well. It's a common orchestration technique, and from a midi composer POV, fast regular hits sometimes offer more control than dedicated rolls patches. That's where high RRs on low drums come in handy.


Good point, I didn't think about that


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Do any history detectives out there have the specifics of what SF promised for the future of the AROOF line when it was released? I certainly expected Hi String legato because that's what I thought they said, but TBH it's been 2 years and I'm not so sure now


Christian said in a post that they've recorded 9 expansions. 8 have been released and they led with the low strings. They never mentioned high strings but it is the logical inference and would make a great climax to the series by leaving the best 'til last.

I mean, they wouldn't leave 'Mysterious Reeds' til the end would they? 

So holding out hope, but in the meantime I find Soaring Strings and Vista work great as high strings with AROOF.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Christian said in a post that they've recorded 9 expansions. 8 have been released and they led with the low strings. They never mentioned high strings but it is the logical inference and would make a great climax to the series by leaving the best 'til last.
> 
> I mean, they wouldn't leave 'Mysterious Reeds' til the end would they?
> 
> So holding out hope, but in the meantime I find Soaring Strings and Vista work great as high strings with AROOF.


Excellent, Thanks! Fingers crossed. Yep, used Vista with it and CSS Tho the Air tails make it a trickier prospect


----------



## ridgero (Nov 12, 2022)

Just for your Info:



> _*Black Weekend* is just around the corner. Every year we give customers spending over certain amount a brand *new library for free*. By *purchasing Low Percussion* now, you instantly qualify for this product, and will receive it at the launch of the sale._


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 12, 2022)

Thought that email was funny, saying save £135 bringing the total to £309 which is more than the intro price 😂


----------



## Stevie (Nov 12, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> All sounds very good. I am just disappointed by the gran casas that I don't get a lot of really low freq power. Only when you slam the drums you get some. I guess the drums are just not as resonating as the ones I love from Cinesamples. I really hoped Spitfire would have captured something like that with at least one of the GC's.
> 
> Also, I think they should have recorded dual and maybee tripple hit flams for toms, dragon drums etc. Only single hits and rolls for everything. But the recording and performance of what is there is pristine.


I also heard this immediately in the walkthrough. The bottom end is missing. Have you checked if there is a mic that features a sub?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 12, 2022)

Stevie said:


> I also heard this immediately in the walkthrough. The bottom end is missing. Have you checked if there is a mic that features a sub?


Here's a video I made showing all beaters and mics for the main Gran Cassa across the entire dynamic range - you can check for yourself 



(Edit: You can find more of these demos in the user demo thread here)


----------



## Begfred (Nov 12, 2022)

smellypants said:


> You mean this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but if I remember correctly they did not release all Synchron Percs I but just the drums I in the first place, or did they? Anyway my point is that I think Spitfire is heading for in the same degree of modularity and even more. But it will cost more.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 12, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thought that email was funny, saying save £135 bringing the total to £309 which is more than the intro price 😂





> As you may have seen, we have just launched the first release in our most detailed range of orchestral instruments to date. Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion offers you new levels of expression, thanks to over 20 years of sampling experience and innovation. As an owner of a Spitfire Symphony Orchestra library we are excited to *offer you an exclusive saving of 30%.*


I don't get this email, wrong prices listed compared to store



and I don't own a SSO library unless SCS is counted ? Not even 30% on store though, 30% of £399 should be £279 lol


----------



## Flyo (Nov 12, 2022)

us$309 for me. Having AROF


----------



## easyrider (Nov 12, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I don't get this email, wrong prices listed compared to store
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't own a SSO library unless SCS is counted ? Not even 30% on store though, 30% of £399 should be £279 lol


Chamber strings will count.

Yeah 30% off should be £279


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 12, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I don't get this email, wrong prices listed compared to store
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't own a SSO library unless SCS is counted ? Not even 30% on store though, 30% of £399 should be £279 lol


I think maybe the email went out too early perhaps? & £309 would be the price for those eligible after the intro price has stopped


Also another funny email


----------



## easyrider (Nov 12, 2022)

What’s the full price ?

£399?
in the email it’s says £449


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 12, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What’s the full price ?
> 
> £399?
> in the email it’s says £449


Yeah that's what I'm confused about, Store page is £399, email says £449 unless they got their $€ & £ mixed, either way 30% off £399 is £279 and 30% off £449 is £314 so something is wrong somewhere


----------



## easyrider (Nov 12, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Yeah that's what I'm confused about, Store page is £399, email says £449 unless they got their $€ & £ mixed, either way 30% off £399 is £279 and 30% off £449 is £314 so something is wrong somewhere


Yeah I’m confused too.😂


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Ah my bad you're right and I should stop bringing up other developers!
> 
> I am still curious to see how far Spitfire will go with the rest of this series.
> 
> ...


Most of us knew this was coming. I think it is just that it is hard to get excited over low percussion compared to, say, high strings. But, as I said earlier, the initial release may have been beyond their control with the recent pandemic. There's no legato in percussion. Makes it hard to get excited over it. And? I would love to get this because what I've heard sounds really good. However, as a hobbyist, I'm not sure I can justify this price in my budget. I may change my mind at Black Friday. Depends on the freebie.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2022)

Is it a dollars vs pounds thing? It is $309 for me because I own stuff. But that is dollars? 

The google converter says today $309 equals 261 pounds? And there is VAT?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

Shows $278 in the cart for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Shows $278 in the cart for me.


Mine shows $309


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

Wouldn’t it be fun if one of you folks was just pulling our leg in that you have the exact same price as everyone else but just report a different price here in this thread to confuse everyone!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Shows $278 in the cart for me.


$278 US dollars?!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 12, 2022)

I can‘t buy another SF lib without it being at least 50% off now due to the last 50% EDU sale….🤓


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> $278 US dollars?!


Just checked. Actually, 278 rubles!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just checked. Actually, 278 rubles!








I'd jump on that!


----------



## holywilly (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks @Spitfire Team for this pinnacle library, it really feels great on the keyboard, the sounds are so well balance between room ambience and details, can’t wait for the upcoming modules of Abbey Road Orchestra.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 18, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Just for your Info:


Can you tell me where you read this? Thank you.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 18, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Can you tell me where you read this? Thank you.


It was in one of their emails


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 18, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> It was in one of their emails


Thank you. I have since received confirmation from Spitfire support. Since there are no products from Spitfire for me to buy at a discount anymore, I have now purchased Low Percussion. Thank you for your advice. I had probably read over the mail and had deleted it.

My price: €278,78


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2022)

Have we figured out why some people are seeing $278 and others seeing $309? As an owner of most of spitfires catalog I would expect to get the lowest price but I’m seeing $309


----------



## mussnig (Nov 18, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Have we figured out why some people are seeing $278 and others seeing $309? As an owner of most of spitfires catalog I would expect to get the lowest price but I’m seeing $309


EDU discount + crossgrade discount.


----------



## Vik (Nov 18, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> ave we figured out why some people are seeing $278 and others seeing $309? As an owner of most of spitfires catalog I would expect to get the lowest price but I’m seeing 309


Mine also says 309, but that's Euro and including sales tax.
Maybe the €-price includes sales tax, while the $-price doesn't?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2022)

mussnig said:


> EDU discount + crossgrade discount.


Aah, ok the EDU discount makes sense


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> Mine also says 309, but that's Euro and including sales tax.
> Maybe the €-price includes sales tax, while the $-price doesn't?


I be paid the amount in Euro!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm afraid I may have accidentaly bought this library. With the current sale it was simply too hard to resist. Time to give some vacation to HZ Perc !


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 29, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I'm afraid I may have accidentaly bought this library. With the current sale it was simply too hard to resist. Time to give some vacation to HZ Perc !


How does it compare with hz perc so far?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 29, 2022)

bfreepro said:


> How does it compare with hz perc so far?


Will let you know when I am back to work and have installed it next week! 

All I can say is I've been using HZ Perc almost daily for 5 years now and I'm feeling I've "burnt" it a bit. Getting a bit tired of the low amount of dynamic layers, and - hurts my guts to say it - the sometimes poor attention to recording. A lot of the close mics have audible distortion in the high dynamics. Overall still a great lib, but I think I need some fresh blood here!


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 30, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Will let you know when I am back to work and have installed it next week!
> 
> All I can say is I've been using HZ Perc almost daily for 5 years now and I'm feeling I've "burnt" it a bit. Getting a bit tired of the low amount of dynamic layers, and - hurts my guts to say it - the sometimes poor attention to recording. A lot of the close mics have audible distortion in the high dynamics. Overall still a great lib, but I think I need some fresh blood here!


Yes HZPerc can be fairly sloppy and I’ve specifically been considering replacing it with Abbey Road during this sale! Probably gonna just hold off until the next EDU discount though. Got too much sh*t on the hard drives ATM😂


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 2, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> Yes HZPerc can be fairly sloppy and I’ve specifically been considering replacing it with Abbey Road during this sale! Probably gonna just hold off until the next EDU discount though. Got too much sh*t on the hard drives ATM😂


Well, I just finished adding it to my template and love the library. Still a bit on the expensive side even with the discount but wow, what a joy to play! Those drums feel punchy, tight, crisp and detailed. The production is stellar (not a surprise). Where I often had issues with HZ Perc having ridiculously huge amounts of sustaining low end, everything here seems beautifully balanced and I can imagine those drums sitting in a dense mix without much effort. Mic choices can seem too much, but I can see them fitting in a huge variety of production types, from vintage orchestral score sound to modern trailerish vibes (Mix 2 + "Pop Close" is insane).

I totally understand some of the reactions here regarding the overkill aspect and indeed if you're a hobbyist, or a professionnal working with live musicians, it's probably too much. But in my case, for library music and trailer music, where production is crucial, I'm pretty sure it's going to be the bulk of my percussion section - so yes, it will replace those HZ Percs I've been using so much


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 3, 2023)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Well, I just finished adding it to my template and love the library. Still a bit on the expensive side even with the discount but wow, what a joy to play! Those drums feel punchy, tight, crisp and detailed. The production is stellar (not a surprise). Where I often had issues with HZ Perc having ridiculously huge amounts of sustaining low end, everything here seems beautifully balanced and I can imagine those drums sitting in a dense mix without much effort. Mic choices can seem too much, but I can see them fitting in a huge variety of production types, from vintage orchestral score sound to modern trailerish vibes (Mix 2 + "Pop Close" is insane).
> 
> I totally understand some of the reactions here regarding the overkill aspect and indeed if you're a hobbyist, or a professionnal working with live musicians, it's probably too much. But in my case, for library music and trailer music, where production is crucial, I'm pretty sure it's going to be the bulk of my percussion section - so yes, it will replace those HZ Percs I've been using so much


Oops !!


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 3, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> Probably gonna just hold off until the next EDU discount though.


Can we start an uber-thread with quotes like this and call it "famous last words..."


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 3, 2023)

I hope we can stay good friends if you don’t enjoy the library !


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 5, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> Oops !!


How you finding the library?


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 5, 2023)

Aitcpiano said:


> How you finding the library?


Very good, just what I was expecting. Very open sound, nice reverb tail but not at all muddy like some AIR stuff can be. Great clarity and dynamics. 

Definitely very niche and expensive at full price- I say very niche because the epic composers probably would prefer damage 2 or LAMP, the traditional orchestral purists probably would prefer timpani’s and snares, etc. 

However as long as you know what to expect and/or are specifically after the acoustics of this renowned space, it’s pretty much can’t-miss stuff for sampleholics.

Random musings and thoughts- You can really hear the difference in sampling depth and quality when comparing older spitfire to newer. SSO vs BBCSO is a huge step, even Hans Zimmer strings is a huge step up and it’s in the same space as SSS- it’s just much more clear, precise, detailed, and three dimensional sounding. Abbey Road is even a level above still, and the finest sampling I’ve heard to date, even just the orchestral foundations. Truly excited for the rest of the Abbey Road Orch, and new spitfire releases haven’t been exciting to me since 2018 or so.

Fun times to be a composer


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 5, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> Very good, just what I was expecting. Very open sound, nice reverb tail but not at all muddy like some AIR stuff can be. Great clarity and dynamics.
> 
> Definitely very niche and expensive at full price- I say very niche because the epic composers probably would prefer damage 2 or LAMP, the traditional orchestral purists probably would prefer timpani’s and snares, etc.
> 
> ...


Very helpful advice! 

Great to hear about it having a nice reverb tail but not at all muddy. I've always found the SSO Air libraries to be too wet sounding for my taste and find they can easily get quite muddy sounding while lacking clarity. 

I also find BBCSO recording quality was a big step up from SSO! you can get a much more clear, detailed sound with much less of the reverb tails. 

I would prefer to have some timpani's and snares, but I guess that will be coming. Hopefully at some more affordable prices. I'm just trying to decide/consider if this would fit in well and provide me something useful in my current set-up considering the price of it. BBCSO does not have any of the lower drums/big epic drums and I don't have any low/epic drum libraries apart from Spitfires cinematic percussion and the drums in AROOF, so I have been considering it.


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 5, 2023)

Aitcpiano said:


> Very helpful advice!
> 
> Great to hear about it having a nice reverb tail but not at all muddy. I've always found the SSO Air libraries to be too wet sounding for my taste and find they can easily get quite muddy sounding while lacking clarity.
> 
> ...


More random musings- The interesting thing about Spitfire stuff recorded at AIR is that (to my ears) it has space and width but not much height compared to other stuff. I never really analyzed any of this stuff until I started getting into really high-end headphones. I did some comparisons of just SSO, just BBCSO, just Berlin/Teldex, etc.

While most of us instantly associate AIR with WET (lol), maybe it gets muddy due to a combination of the overall scale and size of the room, combined with those adjustable ceiling panels at AIR- all the other libraries actually sound TALLER than Air, just not as wide and wet… so they sound much more “open” and present- more clarity. It’s possible even with the ceiling panels lowered all the way, the size is still bigger than some other halls, but with the older AIR libraries it feels the sound bounces off the lower ceiling panels- but they’re just panels and not a true “ceiling”- and then some of those frequencies which are normally sent all the way up, end up bouncing back and muddying up the frequencies of the instruments, because the hall is so big and wide, you get a muddied sound instead of a direct, clear instrument signal.

I think even with the panels lower it’s just a massive space and I adore the lushness for strings and woods, but the brass and percs get really really washy very quickly. Lacks presence and clarity. I wonder what the setup was like when recording these libraries too, were the panels in their lowest position, etc.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 5, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> More random musings- The interesting thing about Spitfire stuff recorded at AIR is that (to my ears) it has space and width but not much height compared to other stuff. I never really analyzed any of this stuff until I started getting into really high-end headphones. I did some comparisons of just SSO, just BBCSO, just Berlin/Teldex, etc.
> 
> While most of us instantly associate AIR with WET (lol), maybe it gets muddy due to a combination of the overall scale and size of the room, combined with those adjustable ceiling panels at AIR- all the other libraries actually sound TALLER than Air, just not as wide and wet… so they sound much more “open” and present- more clarity. It’s possible even with the ceiling panels lowered all the way, the size is still bigger than some other halls, but with the older AIR libraries it feels the sound bounces off the lower ceiling panels- but they’re just panels and not a true “ceiling”- and then some of those frequencies which are normally sent all the way up, end up bouncing back and muddying up the frequencies of the instruments, because the hall is so big and wide, you get a muddied sound instead of a direct, clear instrument signal.
> 
> I think even with the panels lower it’s just a massive space and I adore the lushness for strings and woods, but the brass and percs get really really washy very quickly. Lacks presence and clarity. I wonder what the setup was like when recording these libraries too, were the panels in their lowest position, etc.


That could possibly be a contributing factor that makes SSO sound more muddy but it definitely seems that BBCSO was quite a step up in regards to the clarity and more detailed sound you can get from it. BBCSO just seem to have better sampling depth and recording quality.

How do you find ARLP compares to something like HZP?


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 5, 2023)

Aitcpiano said:


> That could possibly be a contributing factor that makes SSO sound more muddy but it definitely seems that BBCSO was quite a step up in regards to the clarity and more detailed sound you can get from it. BBCSO just seem to have better sampling depth and recording quality.
> 
> How do you find ARLP compares to something like HZP?


Yes absolutely, didn’t mean to detract from the step up in recording quality and sampling technique, just something I’ve been noticing with AIR studios in general and those older libraries that somewhat surprised me, because film scores recorded in that space don’t have the same effect/characteristics as the older Spitfire libs and I was thinking out loud about the adjustable ceiling height

There are some sounds in HZ percs that I really love but they’re actually not the epic sounds, it’s the more organic sounding drums that I think are unique and really nice. The tree mics in the standard lib and additional mics in pro are just too washy and distant, the close mics with a tiny bit of tree mic are great for adding some detail and organic feeling to a wide variety of genres. As mentioned before though, the volume consistency (some drums often clipping) and dynamic range/round robin consistency is quite poor. 

As far as an epic library and a more polished cinematic sound, AROLP wins by a very large margin. Much more consistent, more accurate, and more usable, not just for loud and epic but all dynamic ranges so far.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 5, 2023)

bfreepro said:


> Yes absolutely, didn’t mean to detract from the step up in recording quality and sampling technique, just something I’ve been noticing with AIR studios in general and those older libraries that somewhat surprised me, because film scores recorded in that space don’t have the same effect/characteristics as the older Spitfire libs and I was thinking out loud about the adjustable ceiling height
> 
> There are some sounds in HZ percs that I really love but they’re actually not the epic sounds, it’s the more organic sounding drums that I think are unique and really nice. The tree mics in the standard lib and additional mics in pro are just too washy and distant, the close mics with a tiny bit of tree mic are great for adding some detail and organic feeling to a wide variety of genres. As mentioned before though, the volume consistency (some drums often clipping) and dynamic range/round robin consistency is quite poor.
> 
> As far as an epic library and a more polished cinematic sound, AROLP wins by a very large margin. Much more consistent, more accurate, and more usable, not just for loud and epic but all dynamic ranges so far.


Yeah film scores recorded in air don't have the same effect. It would be interesting to know the set up of the mics in Air and placement within the room and the height of the Adjustable ceiling. Also, the way the orchestra was set up in BBCSO Maida Vale and the way all the mics were placed in relation to orchestra set up and room was obviously a lot different than what they original did with SSO not to mention the many more mic options. 

Thanks for the advice in regards to HZP in comparison to AROLP. Sounds like AROLP would be a better choice than HZP at this point in time.


----------



## Rudianos (Saturday at 7:23 PM)

So far I just love this percussion library! I do have the orchestral tools Berlin percussion... Those are very nice but what I like about this also it's very tight and detailed up close with some of these mic signals. Just very easy to play. Hope they release the next ones very soon!


----------

